# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Akkusähköbussi

## raidekaupunki

Akuista virtansa saava sähköbussi on reittien suhteen ja erityisesti uudelleenreitityksen suhteen yhtä joustava kuin polttomoottoribussi.  Lisäksi sähköbussi ei tupruttele pakokaasuja. 
  Kuka tietää, mikä on tilanne akkusähköbussirintamalla?

  Tekniikan Maailmassa 16/2009 (ja TM 13/2009) esiteltiin kaksi japanilaista akkusähköhenkilöautoa. Kummallekin valmistaja lupasi 160 km:n toimintasäteen. 
  Testaamattoman auton akkujen kapasiteetti oli 24 kWh. 
  Toista autoa testattiin kaupunkikulutusradalla. 83 km:n matkalla kului 14  15 kWh energiaa, joten jäljellä oli vain 1  2 kWh. Pikalatauksella saavutetaan 80 %:n varaustaso puolessa tunnissa. 

  Jos akkusähköbussi pääsee vähän parempaan toimintasäteeseen, esim. 110 km:iin, niin mitä siitä seuraisi?
  Valitaan 10 km:n linja, jonka kulkee taajama-alueella, jossa on vaihtelevia nopeusrajoituksia ja nopeusrajoituksista suurin on 50 km/h.   Silloin keskinopeus tällä linjalla olisi enintään n. 30 km/h, hiljaisen liikenteen aikana. Mutta tällä tiheään asutulla alueella on päivisin aina vähintään kohtalaisesti liikennettä (jalankulkijoita, pyöräilijöitä, autoja).
  10 km:n linjan ajoaika olisi vähintään 20 minuuttia, jolloin akkusähköbussi voisi lähteä paluumatkalle samalla linjalla puolen tunnin päästä siitä, kun se aloitti menomatkan tällä linjalla. (Kyseessä on siis heilurilinja.) Tällöin linjan edestakaiseen matkaan (20 km) kuluisi aikaa tunti. 
  5 tunnin ja 5 edestakaisen linjamatkan jälkeen akkusähköbussin pitäisi mennä akunvaihtopaikkaan.  Tämän takia akkusähköbussi pitää suunnitella sellaiseksi, että akut on helppo vaihtaa niin, että ei ole pelkoa akkujen vaurioitumisesta vaihdossa. 
  Toinen vaihtoehto on suunnitella akkujen sijoitus sellaiseksi, että useampaa akkua voidaan pikaladata samanaikaisesti. Silloin ehkä päästään tunnin pikalatausaikaan. 
  Tällainen akkusähköbussi olisi toimiva vaihtoehto linjoilla, jotka kulkevat pelkästään tiheään asutuilla taajama-alueilla, joissa suurin sallittu nopeus on 50 km/h.

----------


## Nak

Ideana ihan hyvän kuuloinen mutta toteutus olisi sitten jo vaikeampaa.. 

Nykyään kuitenkin esim. Helsingin sisäiset linjat on suunniteltu pitkälti niin, että isommasta keskuksesta (kamppi, eliel, rautatientori, hakaniemi, itäkeskus, herttoniemi) lähdetään liikkeelle ja käydään päätepysäkillä (esim. Malminkartano, p-haaga, suutarila, ala-tikkurila, mellunmäki, laajasalo)  vain kääntymässä, jonne aikaa käytännössä jää maksimissaa se 5min ruuhka-aikaan tuskin yhtään. Tällä on maksimoitu se auton ja kuljettajan työteho päivän aikana. 

Oletetaan että kuljettaja X lähtee linjalle akkubussilla ja ajaa sen ensimmäisen 5 tuntia vaikka linjaa h85. Tämän jälkeen pitäisi lähteä akkuja vaihtamaan ja jostain pitäisi saada korvaava auto linjalle h85 jolloin nykyinen auto määrä pitäisi ehkä 1.5 kertaistaa jotta saadaan korvaavaa liikennettä tilalle.

Tähän voisi ehkä olla helpotusta se että em. esimerkissä olisi herttoniemessä aikaa ennen seuraavaa lähtöä vaikka 15 min jolloin auto voisi roikkua latausjohdossa sen 15min.


Toinen mutta on sitten akkujen paino. LE tyyppisessä bussissa akuille jää rutkasti tilaa korin alle takaosissa, mutta akut ovat kuitenkin aika painavia jolloin taas matkustaja määriä joudutaan karsimaan.

----------


## kuukanko

Aasiassa kehitellään kovasti myös akkukäyttöisiä busseja. Esim. Thunder Skyn akkubusseilla voi ajaa täydellä latauksella yli 300 km. Sillä ei vielä aja kaupunkiliikenteessä koko päivää, mutta lataamalla bussit vuorotellen aamu- ja iltaruuhkan välissä ja tarvittaessa iltaruuhkan jälkeen liikenne saadaan hoidettua ilman ylimääräisiä busseja.

Hybriditekniikan yleistyessä busseihin tulee joka tapauksessa akkuja. Sitten myös plug-in hybridit, joissa hybridin akut voidaan ladata esim. varikolla tai päättärillä sähköverkosta, saattavat yleistyä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Akuilla toimivan henkilöauton ja bussin olennainen ero on, että henkilöauto seisoo 95 % ajastaan, bussi 20 %. Ja autoille riittää, että niiden akut sallivat 50 km:n ajon päivässä, mutta kaupunkibussi ajaa päivässä 300400 km.

Auton akkujen purkamisen ja lataamisen suhde on otollinen vaivattomalle hitaalle lataukselle, ja 50 km:n ajoon riittää 10 kWh:n akku, jonka paino on noin 100 kg. 300 km:n ajoon bussilla tarvitaan 300400 kWh:n akusto ja se painaa 34 tonnia. Bussien omapainot ovat luokkaa 12 tonnia, joten bussin massa nousee 15 tonnin luokkaan. Jos bussi seisoo yöllä 5 tuntia, lataustehon on oltava 100 kW.

Julkisen liikenteen ajoneuvoihin onkin suuniteltu vaihtoakkuja, koska ei ole järkevää seisottaa koko ajoneuvoa latauksen vuoksi. Eikä ole järkevää myöskään kuljettaa ajoneuvon mukana valtavaa akkumassa. Energiaa kuluu siihenkin.

Vaihtoakkutekniikan rinnalle toisena mahdollisuutena on tiuha lataus, eli lataus pysäkeillä tai ainakin päätepysäkillä, takseilla taksitolpalla. Superkondensaattorit latautuvat erittäin nopeasti, ja teknisesti ja taloudellisesti on mahdollista varustaa bussi kondensaattorikapasiteetilla, joka riittää hyvin pysäkinvälin ajoon, eli yhden kiihdytyksen ja sähköjarrutuksen erotuksen energiamäärään.

Kuukankon linkki on kiinalaiseen firmaan. Kiina ja Intia ovatkin Eurooppaa ja USA:ta sukupolven edellä sähkökulkuneuvoissa. Idässä ei ole vanhan teollisuuden rasitteita pitää yllä öljykäyttöisten autojen tuotantoa. Kun aineellisen elintason noustessa luodaan uutta kasvua teollisuuteen, voidaan perustaa sähkökulkuneuvoja tuottavaa teollisuutta. Sähkökäyttöisiä polkupyöriä ja skoottereita on jo valmistettu kymmeniä miljoonia. Ja miksi juuri näitä, eikä henkilöautoja? Siksi, että 2-pyöräiset ovat yksilöllisen liikkumisen valtavirtaa. Ei oikeissa suurkaupungeissa ole tilaa autoille.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Sähkökäyttöisiä polkupyöriä ja skoottereita on jo valmistettu kymmeniä miljoonia. Ja miksi juuri näitä, eikä henkilöautoja? Siksi, että 2-pyöräiset ovat yksilöllisen liikkumisen valtavirtaa. Ei oikeissa suurkaupungeissa ole tilaa autoille.


Tämä on muuten relevantti juttu Suomessakin ainakin isoimmissa kaupungeissa: jos ei nappaa keskusta-autoilu eikä joukkoliikenne, aja ympäristöystävällisesti ja käytännössä ilmaiseksi sähköskoballa ja jätä se täysin laillisesti jalkakäytävälle. Vaikka olisi vain moposkootteri, pysyy liikennevirran mukana: harvoinpa kaupunkialueella 45 km/h on liian hidas nopeus.

Ja sähköpolkupyörä on hyvä vaihtoehto, jos ei halua varsinaista moottoriajoneuvoa vaan lähinnä fillarin, jolla ajamisesta ei tule hiki. Harmi vain, että nykylaki edellyttää, ettei tehoja saa antaa 25 km/h:n yläpuolella.

Helminauhataajamat taajamajunilla yhdistävällä yhdyskuntarakenteella sähköpolkupyörä ja -skootteri toimii taas ekologisena liityntäliikennevälineenä. Kummankin välineen Akilleen kantapää on suomalainen talvi: skoballa on jo vesikeleillä äärimmäisen helppo kaatua, eikä renkaiden vaihto ole ihan easy beasy. Polkupyörään saa toki nastarenkaat, mutta vaatii tietynlaista pokkaa vetää talvipyöräilykamppeet niskaan: sinänsä pyöräily pitää liikunnan takia lämpimänä, kunhan varusteet ovat kunnossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helminauhataajamat taajamajunilla yhdistävällä yhdyskuntarakenteella sähköpolkupyörä ja -skootteri toimii taas ekologisena liityntäliikennevälineenä. Kummankin välineen Akilleen kantapää on suomalainen talvi: skoballa on jo vesikeleillä äärimmäisen helppo kaatua, eikä renkaiden vaihto ole ihan easy beasy. Polkupyörään saa toki nastarenkaat, mutta vaatii tietynlaista pokkaa vetää talvipyöräilykamppeet niskaan: sinänsä pyöräily pitää liikunnan takia lämpimänä, kunhan varusteet ovat kunnossa.


Menee vähän ohi aiheen, mutta...

Olet ihan oikeassa, että meillä talvi on kiusallinen hankaluus 2-pyöräisille. En tiedä, mitä tapahtuu esim. Amsterdamissa silloin, kun sataa lunta ja on pakkasta (on niitä siellä ollutkin), mutta meillä kylmää ja märkää aikaa on niin pitkään, ettei niitä voi sivuuttaa. Konseptiasteella on paljonkin kevyitä katettuja tai puolikatettuja menopelejä, mutta kaupan niitä ei taida olla missään.

50 vuotta sitten oli olemassa pienoisautoja, kuten Messerschmitt tai Isetta. Ne olivat moottoripyörän tekniikkaan perustuneita 3-pyöräisiä katettuja laitteita. Mutta aineellisen elintason kasvu söi näiltä markkinat, kun oikean auton ostaminen kävi kaikille mahdolliseksi.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> 50 vuotta sitten oli olemassa pienoisautoja, kuten Messerschmitt tai Isetta. Ne olivat moottoripyörän tekniikkaan perustuneita 3-pyöräisiä katettuja laitteita. Mutta aineellisen elintason kasvu söi näiltä markkinat, kun oikean auton ostaminen kävi kaikille mahdolliseksi.


Mutta nyt onkin ilmestynyt taas mopoautoja liikenteeseen. Kun polttomoottori vaihdetaan sähkömoottoriin niin sitten saadaan kevytsähköauto. Vai liittyykö tähänkin ongelmia akuston painon suhteen?

P.S. Varsinaisesta aiheesta, tässä esimerkki amerikkalaisesta sähköbussista, jota ladataan linjan päätepysäkillä. Näitä lienee jo muutama käytössä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Mm. Madridissa on ollut kohta kolme vuotta käytössä 20 Technobusin Gulliver -autoa.
Itse bongasin niitä Madridin keskustan palvelulinjojen tapaisilta. Hyvin ne näytti kulkevan enkä kapeille kaduille parempia värkkejä voisi keksiäkään. Mutta tekninen puoli jäi tuolloin kokonaan testaamatta ja tarkistamatta. 

Älkää siis kysykö enempää, koska muuta en tiedä.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta nyt onkin ilmestynyt taas mopoautoja liikenteeseen. Kun polttomoottori vaihdetaan sähkömoottoriin niin sitten saadaan kevytsähköauto. Vai liittyykö tähänkin ongelmia akuston painon suhteen?


Mopoauto on oikeastaan lainkiertämiseversio Smartista. Smart on rekisteröity autoksi ja sen tulee täyttää autoille asetetut turvanormit mm. korin lujuudesta ja ihmisen suojauksesta törmäyksessä. Mopoauto on 2-paikkainen auto, jonka rakenne on erittäin heiveröinen, eikä se tule kestämään mitään törmätessään oikean auton kanssa.

Mopoautolla on 400 kg:n painoraja, johon ei lasketa akkuja, jos kyse on sähköversiosta. Tällainen yhdistelmä alkaa minusta olla jo liian vaarallinen, kun massa kasvaa mutta rakenteen lujuus ei  etenkin kun kuljettajalta ei edes edellytetä ajokorttia.

Toisaalta en kehu menneiden pienoisautojenkaan turvallisuutta. Kun ei sellaista silloin vaadittu. Mutta arvelen, että jos lähtökohdaksi otetaan yhden henkilön kulkuneuvo, jonka kanssa ei yritetä kiertää lakeja, saadaan aikaiseksi turvallinen laite. Ei tarvita niin suurta akkua kuin 2 hlö:n mopoautossa, ei myöskään suurikokoista koria, joten turvallinen lujuus saadaan aikaiseksi keveälläkin kokonaismassalla.

Antero

----------


## MJG

Akkukäytössä on ongelma, joka usein unohdetaan. Bensiinikäyttöisen auton lämmityslaite toimii moottorin tuottamalla hukkalämmöllä. Dieselmoottorin hyötysuhde on suurempi, jolloin lämmitystä tehostetaan webastolla. Lämmitysenergia siis otetaan polttoaineesta.

Niin sähköautossakin. Julkisuudessa on viitattu kokeisiin, joissa Suomen talvessa sähkökäyttöisen henkilöauton sähköstä noin puolet kuluu lämmitykseen. Tällöin esimerkiksi 160 km:n toimintasäde on enää 80 km.

Bussissa suuren ilmatilan takia suhde todennäköisesti on epäedullisempi.

Lämmitysenergian tarvetta voi peilata sillä, että busseihin kaupataan koosta riippuen 25-40 kilowatin webastoja. Vastaavan energian tuottaminen 24 kWh:n akustolla ja samalla bussin liikuttaminen on vähän epätoivoinen hanke.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Lämmitysenergian tarvetta voi peilata sillä, että busseihin kaupataan koosta riippuen 25-40 kilowatin webastoja. Vastaavan energian tuottaminen 24 kWh:n akustolla ja samalla bussin liikuttaminen on vähän epätoivoinen hanke.


Busseihin kiitoksella vastaanotettu jäähdytysilmastointi ei taida vähentää hankkeen epätoivoisuutta sekään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Akkukäytössä on ongelma, joka usein unohdetaan. Bensiinikäyttöisen auton lämmityslaite toimii moottorin tuottamalla hukkalämmöllä.


Olet aivan oikeassa. Jos akkukäyttöisen ajoneuvon sähköenergia tuotetaan fossiililla polttoaineilla ja pahimmassa tapauksessa lauhdevoimalassa, parempaan primäärienergian hyötysuhteeseen ja alhaisempiin päästöihin päästään polttomoottorihybridillä. Nykyisten sähköautojen lämmitysratkaisu on polttoainelämmitin. Ilmastointia ei Webastolla voi ratkaista, vaikka nestekaasujääkaapin teknologia onkin tunnettu. Kyllä siinä lienee ainoa ratkaisu sähkökäyttöinen kompressori, joka kuluttaa vielä enemmän energiaa kuin vastaavan lämpötilaeron lämmittäminen.

Antero

----------


## TommiM

> Menee vähän ohi aiheen, mutta...
> 
> Olet ihan oikeassa, että meillä talvi on kiusallinen hankaluus 2-pyöräisille. En tiedä, mitä tapahtuu esim. Amsterdamissa silloin, kun sataa lunta ja on pakkasta (on niitä siellä ollutkin), mutta meillä kylmää ja märkää aikaa on niin pitkään, ettei niitä voi sivuuttaa.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMv3OB6XHvQ

Videota Utrechtista viime talvelta. Ei tuossa mitään suurempaa ongelmaa näyttäisi olevan, tietenkin suomen "erityisolosuhteet" puuttuvat.

----------


## petteri

> Ei tuossa mitään suurempaa ongelmaa näyttäisi olevan, tietenkin suomen "erityisolosuhteet" puuttuvat.


Aikoinaan kouluun kolmisen kilometriä kesät talvet pyöräilleenä voin vakuuttaa, että pyöräilyssä on kaksi kurjaa keliä. Toinen on kun on kunnolla pakkasta (yli 15 astetta) ja toinen on kun tiet ovat peilijäässä. Ei lumi ole kovin liukasta, mutta peilijää on.

Hollannin ilmastossa talvet ovat leutoja, lumi sulaa nopeasti eivätkä pyöräilyreitit yleensä jäädy pitemmäksi aikaa luistinradoiksi. Kyllä Suomen ja Hollannin ilmaston välillä on paljon eroa.

----------


## TEP70

> Aikoinaan kouluun kolmisen kilometriä kesät talvet pyöräilleenä voin vakuuttaa, että pyöräilyssä on kaksi kurjaa keliä. Toinen on kun on kunnolla pakkasta (yli 15 astetta) ja toinen on kun tiet ovat peilijäässä. Ei lumi ole kovin liukasta, mutta peilijää on.


Lisäisin tähän listaan vielä kolmannen eli "kelirikon", kun lumipinta alkaa sulaa ja upottaa pyörän renkaiden alla, jolloin ajo käy melko hankalaksi.

----------


## raidekaupunki

Yhteenveto tähänastisesta akkusähköbussikeskustelusta:

  Akuista virtansa saava sähköbussi on reittien suhteen ja erityisesti uudelleenreitityksen suhteen yhtä joustava kuin polttomoottoribussi. Lisäksi sähköbussi ei tupruttele pakokaasuja.
  Arvioidaan akkusähköbussin soveltuvuutta reiteille, joka kulkevat yhtenäisellä taajama-alueella. Tällä alueella on erilaisia nopeusrajoituksia, joista isoin on 50 km/h. Tällä tiheään asutulla alueella on päivisin aina vähintään kohtalaisesti liikennettä (jalankulkijoita, pyöräilijöitä, autoja). Näissä olosuhteissa keskinopeus bussireitillä on enintään 30 km/h, hiljaisena aikana. 
  Aasiassa kehitellään kovasti myös akkukäyttöisiä busseja. Esim. Thunder Skyn akkubusseilla voi ajaa täydellä latauksella yli 300 km.
  Yli 300 km vastaa tällaisella taajama-alueella vähintään 10 tunnin ajomatkaa bussilla.  Mutta ruuhka-aikoina tarvitaan ylimääräisiä busseja. Ja yöaikana tarvitaan melko vähän busseja.   Yön aikana voidaan ladata vuorotellen kaikki bussit aamuruuhkaa varten. Lisäksi bussit voidaan ladata vuorotellen aamuruuhkan ja iltaruuhkan välillä.  Näin ei tarvita ylimääräisiä busseja akkujen lataamista varten. 
  Mutta Suomen ongelmana on pitkä ja kylmä talvi, jolloin bussissa tarvitaan lämmitystä. Suomessa on kokeiltu sähköhenkilöautoa talvella, jolloin n. puolet sähköenergiasta meni lämmitykseen.  Bussissa suuren ilmatilan takia suhde todennäköisesti on epäedullisempi. Lisäksi bussin ovet aukaistaan usein, mikä viilentää ilman lämpötilaa bussissa. 
  Suomen talvessa yli 300 km:n toimintasäde supistuisi n. 150 km:iin akkubussilla.  Tämä aiheuttaa ongelmia sille, että bussit saataisiin ladattua ilman ylimääräisiä busseja korvaamaan latauksessa olevia busseja. 
  Kuka tietää, mikä on tilanne latauspuolella? Saadaanko akkusähköbussi ladattua tunnissa, kuten edellä on oletettu?
  On houkutteleva vaihtoehto, että akkusähköbussin lataamisen sijasta siihen vaihdetaan akkuja. Bussit voidaan suunnitella sellaisiksi, että akkujen vaihto voidaan toteuttaa huomattavasti alle tunnissa, ehkä jopa 5 minuutissa.  Tällaisessa tilanteessa Suomen talvi ei vaatisi ylimääräisiä busseja lataamista varten. 
  300 km:n ajoon bussilla tarvitaan 300400 kWh:n akusto ja se painaa 34 tonnia. Bussien omapainot ovat luokkaa 12 tonnia, joten bussin massa nousee 15 tonnin luokkaan.   Jos akkujen vaihto kestää esim. 5 minuuttia, bussille riittää n. 3 h:n ajoaika eli n. 90 km:n ajomatka, joka vastaa n. 100 kWh:n akustoa. Se painaisi enää n. tonnin.  Tämä painonsäästö vähentäisi energiantarvetta 2t/15t eli n. 13 %.
  Kuka tietää, millainen tilanne on akunvaihtopuolella?

    Sitten eteenpäin:

  Kesämaissa akkusähköbussilla voidaan korvata johdinbussit. 
  Toisaalta voidaan hyödyntää johtimia akkusähköbussin lataamisessa: 
-	Pysäkkien yläpuolella voisi olla johtimet, joista bussia ladataan, kun bussi pysähtyy pysäkillä. Ainakin päätepysäkillä voisi olla latausjohtimet.
-	Tiedetään katuja, joita pitkin aina kulkee yksi tai useampia bussilinjoja. Näitten yläpuolella voisi olla johtimet bussien lataamista varten. 
Tällä tavoin voidaan pidentää akkusähköbussin toimintasädettä. 

  Kesämaissa akkusähköbussit muuttavat ratikoitten roolin: lähijoukkoliikenne (alle 10 km:n reitit) tai ainakin lyhyet lähijoukkoliikennereitit (alle 5 km) voidaan siirtää akkusähköbusseille.   Tämä mahdollistaa joustavat, vaivattomat ja nopeat muutokset lähijoukkoliikennereiteille. 
  Ratikat siirtyisivät pitemmille reiteille (todennäköisesti yli 10 km, mutta ainakin yli 5 km).  Silloin ratikoitten nopeutta pitää lisätä. Tällöin ratikkareiteillä ei enää olisi jyrkkiä kääntymisiä. Ainakin osan reitistä ratikka kulkisi joukkoliikennekaistaa pitkin. Ratikalla olisi etuuksia liikennevaloissa.

----------


## late-

> Esim. Thunder Skyn akkubusseilla voi ajaa täydellä latauksella yli 300 km.


Akuston kapasiteetiksi ilmoitetaan 350 kWh eli kilometrillä saisi kulua 1,17 kWh. Toisessa kohtaa väitetään jopa, että kulutus olisi 70kWh / 100 km eli 0,7 kWh kilometrillä. Mahtanevatko olla uskottavia kulutuslukemia? (vihje: ei)

Lisäksi akustot ovat edelleen kulutustavaraa. Niitä pitää uusia muutaman vuoden välein. Akut ovat kalliita ja uusiminen tuottaa melkoisesti jätettä. Rooman osittain akuilla kulkevien sähköbussien osalta ollaan tästä syystä päätymässä ajolankojen rakentamiseen myös loppumatkalle.

Akkubussitekniikka kehittyy. Sähköisen liikenteen asiantuntijat ovat minulle kuitenkin vakuuttaneet, etteivät ne ole realistinen vaihtoehto vielä pitkään aikaan. Eivät ehkä koskaan. Tästä ja muusta käyttövoimatekniikan kehityksestä on tulossa raportti HSL:n johdinautojen hankeselvityksen yhteydessä ymmärtääkseni varsin pian.

----------


## 339-DF

> Rooman osittain akuilla kulkevien sähköbussien osalta ollaan tästä syystä päätymässä ajolankojen rakentamiseen myös loppumatkalle.


Tämähän on mielenkiintoinen, ja varsin harmillinen tieto. Harmillinen tietysti johdinautojen ystävien kannalta, sillä paljon mainostettu mahdollisuus ajella ilman ajolankoja ei taidataan olla realistista todellisuutta.

Mutta harmillinen myös, ja etenkin, sen vuoksi, että ainakin itse pitäisin akkubussia todella mielenkiintoisena ja houkuttelevana kulkuneuvona. Sillä saataisiin johdinauton ja bussin edut ilman johdinauton haittoja, eli sillä voisi korvata nykyistä bussiliikennettä 1:1, jos kustannusero diesel- ja kaasubusseihin voidaan perustella ympäristösyillä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tämähän on mielenkiintoinen, ja varsin harmillinen tieto. Harmillinen tietysti johdinautojen ystävien kannalta, sillä paljon mainostettu mahdollisuus ajella ilman ajolankoja ei taidataan olla realistista todellisuutta.


Tässähän puhuttiin nimenomaan _akuista_. Kondensaattorien kohdalla tilanne on ratkaisevasti toisenlainen, niitä näet voi ladata miltei rajattomasti. Kondensaattorien kanssa ongelma on vain vielä jonkin aikaa se, että niiden kapasiteetti on akkujakin rajallisempi. Yhdellä latauksella ei kovin ihmeitä ajeta, mutta luultavasti jo lähitulevaisuudessa joitakin kilometrejä - linjojen kriittisiin paikkoihin periaatteessa voitaiisin jättää lyhyehköjä ajojohdottomia osuuksia. Oma kysymyksensä on, onko siinä mieltä. Vielä toistaiseksi johdinautojen yleisin varakäyttö on apudiesel - varsinkin länsijärjestelmissä. Sähköautoteollisuus seuraa superkondensaattorien kehitystä mitä suurimmalla mielenkiinnolla.

----------


## Antero Alku

Nykyisin paras tunnettu akkutekniikka on Li-Ion. Sillä saavutetaan 3000 täyslatauksen käyttöikä. Bussikäytössä siis 3000 päivää. Kondensaattoreiden energia/massa tai energia/tilavuus sekä erityisesti hinta/kapasiteetti ovat sillä tasolla, että relevantti käyttö on jarrutuksen ja kiihdytyksen tehostamisessa.

Li-Ion-akkujen ongelmana pidetään myös sitä, että litium on harvinainen aine, eikä sitä arvioida riittävän kuin noin kolmannekseen ajoneuvokannasta.

Käytännössä alan tutkijat ovat sitä mieltä, että on keksittävä uusia akku- ja energiaratkaisuja, jotta ladattavat sähköajoneuvot voivat yleistyä sille tasolle kuin polttomoottori on nyt. Tämä tarkoittaa kokonaan uusia, eli sähkön varastointi vedyksi on jo nyt tunnettu ja sekä hyötysuhteeltaan huono että monimutkainen ja riskialtis. Vetybussistahan on menossa jo toisen sukupolven pilotti.

Tässä tilanteessa on tietenkin syytä ajatella kokonaisuutta ja pohtia myös liikennetekniikan kannalta, miten joukkoliikennettä kannattaa hoitaa. Eli seuraavien vuosikymmenten aikana tuotantovalmiit ja koetut raide- ja johdinratkaisut ovat vahvoilla. Mutta luultavasti myös polttomoottori, koska uusiutuvan polttonesteen tai kaasun tuotannossa ollaan suhteellisesti pidemmällä kuin sähkön varastoinnin tekniikassa. Esimerkiksi suomalaisella Chempoliksella on kaupallisesti toimiva prosessi, joka tuottaa alkoholia ilman ulkopuolista energiaa esim. maanviljelysjätteestä, kuten viljojen korsista.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

Päivän Tekniikka&Talous kertoo, että Sähköautot NYT! -hankkeen aktiivi Jukka Järvinen Tampereelta on tehnyt ruotsiin kaupat akkubusseista. Järvinen aikoo muuttaa dieselbusseja akkukäyttöisiksi sähköbusseiksi. Järvinen lupaa, että hän voi valmistaa akkubusseja samaan hintaan kuin dieselbusseja eli 200.000 eurolla. Tulevaisuudessa jos määrät kasvavat, akkubussi maksaisi 100.000 .

Antero

----------


## Samppa

> Järvinen lupaa, että hän voi valmistaa akkubusseja samaan hintaan kuin dieselbusseja eli 200.000 eurolla. Tulevaisuudessa jos määrät kasvavat, akkubussi maksaisi 100.000 €.


 :Laughing: Noin muotoiltuna uutisesta tulee mieleen, että päivämäärä on 1.4.
Että Järvinen valmistaa ja bussien hinta puolittuu :Laughing: 

Ehkä minun pitää se juttu lukea.

----------


## late-

> Järvinen lupaa, että hän voi valmistaa akkubusseja samaan hintaan kuin dieselbusseja eli 200.000 eurolla. Tulevaisuudessa jos määrät kasvavat, akkubussi maksaisi 100.000 .


Tulkitsin artikkelista Järvisen lupaavan, että käytetystä bussista tehty akkubussi maksaa saman verran kuin uusi bussi eli 200 000 euroa. Tai ehkä niin, että lisähinta käytetyn bussin perushinnan päälle on tuo 200 000. Erikseen ei kerrota minkä ikäisistä ja kuntoisista käytetystä bussista akkubussit aiotaan tehdä.

Voisin tähän väliin kitistä, että Tekniikka & Talous on ylivertaisesti heikoimmin toimitettu kaupallinen julkaisu, jota tulee luettua. Erityisesti sisällön laadun hurja vaihtelu häiritsee.

----------


## raidekaupunki

Täällä on liikkeellä ristiriitaista tietoa: Toisaalta kirjoitetaan, että akkubussin akusto pitää vaihtaa muutaman vuoden välein kulumisen takia. Toisaalta kirjoitetaan, että Li-Ion -akulla saavutetaan 3000 täyslatauksen käyttöikä. 

Jos käytetään riittävän isoa akustoa, akkubussia tarvitsee ladata vain kerran päivässä. Silloin 3000 täyslatausta riittäisi 3000 päiväksi. Jos akkubussia ajetaan joka päivä, silloin sen akusto kestäisi 8,2 vuotta. 

Jos akkubussia ajetaan hitaalla taajama-alueella, jossa on erilaisia nopeusrajoituksia, joista isoin 50 km/h, niin keskinopeus koko työpäivänä on n. 25 km/h. Jos akkubussilla ajetaan päivittäin keskimäärin 20 h, päivässä ajetaan keskimäärin 500 km. Jos akkubussilla ajetaan 3 000 päivää, silloin sillä ajettaisiin 1 500 000 km. - Kuinka monta kilometriä polttomoottoribussin moottori tyypillisesti kestää?

Nyt tarvittaisiin lähdeviitteitä akkubussikokeiluista. Montako latausta akusto kestää? Kuinka kauan akusto kestää tärinöitä ja muuta haittaa, jotka tulevat bussiajosta taajama-alueella?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Täällä on liikkeellä ristiriitaista tietoa: Toisaalta kirjoitetaan, että akkubussin akusto pitää vaihtaa muutaman vuoden välein kulumisen takia. Toisaalta kirjoitetaan, että Li-Ion -akulla saavutetaan 3000 täyslatauksen käyttöikä.


Li-Ion akkujen kestosta on runsaasti tutkimustietoa, ja Li-Ion akku kestää joko 3000 täyslatausta tai 10 vuotta. Kun akut ovat varsin kalliita, kannattaa akkukapasiteetti optimoida siten, että 3000 täyslatausta ja 10 vuotta tulevat täyteen suunnilleen samaan aikaan.

Dieselbussien taloudellinen käyttöaika on 1215 vuotta. Sen jälkeen dieselbussi voi jatkaa elämäänsä vähemmän vaativassa käytössä. Länsimaisessa kaupunkiliikenteessä bussia ei kannata käyttää pidempään, koska ylläpitokustannukset kasvavat niin suuriksi, että on halvempaa hankkia uusi bussi.

En ole dieselbussien asiantuntija, mutta käsitykseni on, että dieselbussissa rapistuu aika lailla samanaikaisesti sekä kori että muu tekniikka. Niin kuuluu tietysti ollakin, jos bussi suunnitellaan ja valmistetaan optimaalisesti. Viimeisten vuosien kuluessa bussein ja niiden moottoreiden uusimista on vauhdittanut myös halu vähentää päästöjä ja melua. Käytännössä edellytetään uutta moottoria, sillä vanhoja ei kannata tai ne on mahdoton muuttaa vähäpäästöisiksi ja hidaskäyntisiksi.

Antero

----------


## raidekaupunki

Laskelmia akkusähköajoneuvon kuormankuljetuksen hyötysuhteesta

  Tekniikan Maailma 16/2009 testattiin sähköautoa. Sen paino oli 1 123 kg. Sitä testattiin kaupunkikulutusradalla. Lenkillä keskinopeus oli hieman yli 40 km/h. Lopputuloksena oli, että 83 km:n aikana kului 14  15 kWh energiaa.
  Testin mukaan tonnikilometriä kohti kului energiaa 14,5 kWh/(83km * 1,123 tonnia) = 0, 156 kWh/(km * tonni).
  Testissä ei mainittu (En ainakaan huomannut.), otettiinko talteen jarrutusenergia. Tällä seikalla on huomattava merkitys taajama-ajossa, jossa on paljon jarrutuksia ja kiihdytyksiä. 
  Mitähän tuloksia on tullut muissa testeissä?

  Tekniikan Maailma 16/2009 artikkelissa kerrottiin toisesta sähköautosta, jota ei testattu.  Sen akkupaketin paino oli n. 270 kg ja energiasisältö 24 kWh. Kyseessä oli litiumioniakku.
  Yksi kilowattitunti litiumioniakkuna painaa 270 kg/24 kWh = 11,25 kg/kWh
  Tämä on kai tyypillinen tulos litiumioniakulle?

  Siis yksi tonnikilometrin energiamäärä  vaatii litiumioniakkuja 0,156 kWh * 11,25 kg/kWh  = 1,755 kg
  Yhden tonnin kuljettaminen 500 km vaatii litiumioniakkuja 500 km * 1,755 kg/(km * tonni) = 877,5 kg/tonni
Silloin 500 km:n matkalla kulkuneuvon painosta 87,75 % menee litiumioniakkuihin.
  Yhden tonnin kuljettaminen 300 km vaatii litiumioniakkuja 300 km * 1,755 kg/(km * tonni) = 526,5 kg/tonni
Silloin 300 km:n matkalla kulkuneuvon painosta 52,65 % menee litiumioniakkuihin.
  Yhden tonnin kuljettaminen 200 km vaatii litiumioniakkuja 200 km * 1,755 kg/(km * tonni) = 351 kg/tonni
Silloin 200 km:n matkalla kulkuneuvon painosta 35,1 % menee litiumioniakkuihin.  Tällä kuormankuljetuksen hyötysuhteella voi jo harkita akkusähköajoneuvon käyttämistä taajama-ajossa.
  Jos tyydytään pelkästään akkujen kuljettamiseen, mikä ei ole käytännössä mahdollista, litiumioniakkuja käyttävä akkusähköajoneuvo voi kulkea enintään:
  Matka = (1000 kg/tonni)/( 1,755 kg/(km * tonni)) = 570 km

  Jos akkusähköbusseja ladataan vain kerran päivässä, huomattava osa sen litiumioniakuista täytyy sijaita latausasemalla. Akkujen vaihdon pitää sujua nopeasti, jotta ei tarvita ylimääräisiä busseja korvaamaan akkujenvaihdossa olevia busseja. 
  Jotta ei tarvittaisi ylimääräisiä busseja, matka akunvaihtoasemalle pitää sujua melko nopeasti (enintään 5  10 minuuttia). Jos keskinopeus on 30 km/h, 10 minuutissa ehtii 5 km.  Luultavasti esim. Helsingin bussireitistön voi suunnitella sellaiseksi, että muutama akunvaihtoasema riittää siihen, että kaikki pelkästään Helsingin alueella kulkevat bussit ehtivät riittävän nopeasti akunvaihtoasemalle.

----------


## late-

> Jos käytetään riittävän isoa akustoa, akkubussia tarvitsee ladata vain kerran päivässä. Silloin 3000 täyslatausta riittäisi 3000 päiväksi.


Toimivaa sähköajoneuvoa ei saa tehtyä ilman jarrutusenergian takaisinsyöttyöä. Ei varsinkaan painavaa ajoneuvoa. Tästä syystä akun syklimäärä on ihan toisesta maailmasta. Hybridienergiavarastona voidaan yhdistää superkondensaattori jarrutusenergialle ja akut pitkän syklin energialle. Tähän suuntaan mennään, mutta optimointi on vielä kesken.

Akuston osuus ajoneuvon massasta ei välttämättä skaalaudu aivan lineaarisesti. Alle 300 kilon akkupaketti on vielä absoluuttisesti kohtuulisen kevyt. 12 tonnin bussiin lisättävä 4 tonnin (33 %) akusto olisi jo melkoinen järkäle mukana raahattavaksi. Kun huomioidaan akuston hinta, koko järjestelmän muut kustannukset ja painavan akuston aiheuttama lisäkulutus, ajolangat saattavat olla hyvinkin houkutteleva vaihtoehto.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Solariksen akkusähköbussiprojektista en ole havainnut muita uutisia kuin tämän. Sähköenergian varastointitekniikoiden on kehityttävä melko lailla, ennen kuin akkubusseja voi laittaa raskaaseen kokopäiväliikenteeseen vastaavalla periaatteella kuin diesel-, kaasu- tai johdinbusseja. Mutta hyvä että kokeilevat. Turhiltakin tuntuvista jutuista voi joskus ponnahtaa korvaamattomia ideoita jos ei muuten, niin puolivahingossa ikään kuin sivutuotteena.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Solariksen akkusähköbussiprojektista en ole havainnut muita uutisia kuin tämän.


Eli Solaris pyrkii vähentämään bussin omaa massaa niin, että bussiin voi sijoittaa enemmän akkuja hyötykuorman kärsimättä. Se, mitä sähköautojen teknologiasta tällä hetkellä tiedetään on, ettei ole lähitulevaisuudessa tiedossa mitään teknologiaa, joka parantaisi sähkön varastoinnin tehokkuutta suhteessa tilavuuteen ja massaan. Kun uuden fysiikan innovaation kehittäminen kaupalliselle asteelle kestää 10-20 vuotta, Solariksella ei ole mitään uutta tiedossa vuoteen 2018. Jos olisi, siitä fysiikan tai akkukemian innovaatiosta olisi kirjoitettu jo 2 vuotta sitten ja kehitystyössä painiskelisivat paljon suuremmat toimijat kuin Solaris. 




> Sähköenergian varastointitekniikoiden on kehityttävä melko lailla, ennen kuin akkubusseja voi laittaa raskaaseen kokopäiväliikenteeseen vastaavalla periaatteella kuin diesel-, kaasu- tai johdinbusseja.


Tällä hetkellä sähköautotekniikanssa tehdään töitä akkukemian kanssa siinä, että latauksen ja purkauksen suhde saataisiin edes lähelle yhtä tai mieluummin paremmalle puolelle, eli että lataus tapahtuisi nopeammin kuin purku. Niin kauan kun tämä ei ole mahdollista, paras ratkaisu ovat vaihtoakut. On turha seisottaa kokonaisia busseja latauksessa, kun riittää ladata vain akkuja. Se on sitten taas toinen juttu, kumpi on kalliimpaa: vara-akut ja akkuvaihtoasemat vai johdinauton ilmajohdot. Sähköasemia tarvitaan molemmissa sama määrä, sillä sähköasemien määrä seuraa kulutetusta energiasta, eikä sillä ole ratkaisevaa eroa akku- tai johdinauton välillä.

Toinen merkittävä tutkimuksen aihe ovat talviolot, joista ei juuri ole tietoa ja kokemusta mistään. Onhan Suomessakin Toyotan Prius-hyberidejä, mutta niissä akkujen kapasiteettiongelmat on sivuutettu sillä, että akkujen kapasiteetista on käytössä vain 510 %. Tätä asiaahan ei ole missään mainostettu, mutta näin voidaan antaa autolle takuu myös Suomen sääoloissa.

Antero

----------


## sane

> Sähköasemia tarvitaan molemmissa sama määrä, sillä sähköasemien määrä seuraa kulutetusta energiasta, eikä sillä ole ratkaisevaa eroa akku- tai johdinauton välillä.
> Antero


Eikö sähköasemien määrän määrää huipputehon tarve? Tällöin akkukäyttöisillä busseilla pärjättäisiin huomattavasti pienemmällä määrällä sähköasemia, kun akkuja voisi ladata myös yöaikaan.

Ja akkuteknologiasta: Pari vuotta sitten muistan lukeneeni tiede-lehdestä juttua nanorakenteisista akkujen elektrodeista, joiden avulla pitäisi olla teoriassa mahdollista parantaa akun varastointikykyä huomattavasti. Nopealla googletuksella löytyi tekniikka&talouden juttu vastaavasta keksinnöstä: http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/energia/article601049.ece
Eli kyllä se akkuteknologia kehittyy voimakkaasti, mutta kaupallisiin sovelluksiin lienee vielä pitkä aika.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikö sähköasemien määrän määrää huipputehon tarve? Tällöin akkukäyttöisillä busseilla pärjättäisiin huomattavasti pienemmällä määrällä sähköasemia, kun akkuja voisi ladata myös yöaikaan.


Tämä riippuu siitä, miten kauan yhden akun lataus riittää ajoon. Koko päivän ajo yhdellä latauksella on epärealistinen Litium-akuilla. Siten akkuja on ladattava päivän aikana autojen sähkönkulutuksen tahdissa.




> Ja akkuteknologiasta: Pari vuotta sitten muistan lukeneeni tiede-lehdestä juttua nanorakenteisista akkujen elektrodeista, joiden avulla pitäisi olla teoriassa mahdollista parantaa akun varastointikykyä huomattavasti.


Alan tutkijat eivät näe Litium-kemialle vaihtoehtoja vuoteen 2050 mennessä. Olen varmaan lukenut tuon Tekniikka&talous -lehden jutun, mutta ei se ole jäänyt mitenkään järisyttävänä uutisena mieleen.

Yksi ongelma tällä alalla kuitenkin on, että auto- ja öljyteollisuus ostaa edelleen heitä uhkaavia keksintöjä ja tutkimushankkeita. Onhan aika selvä, että kun sähköauto on keksitty jo yli 100 vuotta sitten, olisi ollut aikaa kehittää vaikka mitä myös akkuteknologiassa. Mutta lyijyakku on ollut ihan tarpeeksi hyvä tai huono käynnistysakuksi. Enempää ei polttomoottoriteollisuus tarvitse.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Yksi ongelma tällä alalla kuitenkin on, että auto- ja öljyteollisuus ostaa edelleen heitä uhkaavia keksintöjä ja tutkimushankkeita. Onhan aika selvä, että kun sähköauto on keksitty jo yli 100 vuotta sitten, olisi ollut aikaa kehittää vaikka mitä myös akkuteknologiassa. Mutta lyijyakku on ollut ihan tarpeeksi hyvä tai huono käynnistysakuksi. Enempää ei polttomoottoriteollisuus tarvitse.


Minusta autoteollisuuden kysynnällä ei ole enää paljonkaan vaikutusta akkujen kehitykseen. Erilaisissa kannettavissa laitteissa on nykyään niin valtava kysyntä isomman energiatiheyden akuille, että taloudellinen intressi kehittää parempia akkuja on valtava.  

Niin pitkään kun öljy on ollut halpaa ei sähköautoilla ole ollut markkinoita. Mutta jos öljyn hinta nykyisestä vaikka vielä viisinkertaistuu, tilanne muuttunee. Ja Litiumakkujen hinnatkin ovat olleet laskusuunnassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta autoteollisuuden kysynnällä ei ole enää paljonkaan vaikutusta akkujen kehitykseen. Erilaisissa kannettavissa laitteissa on nykyään niin valtava kysyntä isomman energiatiheyden akuille, että taloudellinen intressi kehittää parempia akkuja on valtava.


Kannettavat laitteet ovat kehittyneet noin 15 vuoden aikana siten, että akkukestävyys perustuu virrankulutuksen vähentämiseen. Akkujen energiatiheys on ehkä 2-kertaistunut kun on siirrytty NiCd-akuista mangaaniakkujen kautta Litiumakkuihin. Litiumakkujen käytännön suuri ero edeltäjiinsä on ollut mahdollisuus tehdä litteitä kulmikkaita akkuja.

Nykyään ollaan tilanteessa, jossa mobiililaitteiden akku kestää huonoimmillaan päivän (iPhone) mutta keskimäärin latauksia tarvitaa 23 kertaa viikossa. Akkujen käyttöikä on sama kuin laitteen käyttöikä. Tietokoneissa akut eivät kestä vielä päivää kuin harvoissa laitteissa.

Tulkitsen tätä niin, että akut eivät ole kannettavien laitteiden ongelma ja käyttöajan pidentämisessä on ollut helpompi edetä kehittämällä laitetta kuin akkua. Auton kanssa tilanne on pitkälti päin vastoin. Auton energiankulukseen on pantu kehitysponnistuksia jo vuosikymmeniä, eikä käyttövoiman muuttaminen öljystä sähköön muuta tilannetta. Auton kanssa tulee fysiikka vastaan, sillä energian kulutus perustuu massaan, ja sähköistetty auto on raskaampi kuin öljykäyttöinen. Tietenkin kehittämisen varaa on auton konseptissa, mutta silloin mennään kulutustottumuksien puolelle. Eihän auton tarvitse painaa 1,5 tonnia 75 kg:n kuorman kuljettamiseksi. Mutta kun ihmiset haluavat yhä suurempia, painavampia ja näyttävämpiä autoja, eivät pieniä, keveitä ja vaatimattomia.




> Niin pitkään kun öljy on ollut halpaa ei sähköautoilla ole ollut markkinoita. Mutta jos öljyn hinta nykyisestä vaikka vielä viisinkertaistuu, tilanne muuttunee. Ja Litiumakkujen hinnatkin ovat olleet laskusuunnassa.


Öljy on halpaa tulevaisuudessakin, ja vain halpenee, kun sen kysyntä laskee korvaavien teknologioiden ansiosta. Eihän sähköautojen kysyntää nytkään ole herättänyt mikään muu kuin hallinnolliset päätökset rajoittaa öljyn käyttöä liikenteessä ympäristösyistä. Autoteollisuutta sähköauto vaan ei kiinnosta, koska se on yksinkertaisempi ja varmatoimisempi. Siis oikeasti akkua lukuun ottamatta halvempi eikä vaadi huoltoa ja varaosamarkkinoita. Siis sähköauto on paljon huonompaa businesta kuin öljyauto.

Sähkökulkuneuvoteollisuus kasvaakin Kiinassa ja Intiassa, jossa ei ole vanhaa autoteollisuutta rasitteena. Saab ei tule jäämään ainoaksi vanhan autoteollisuuden kaatujaksi.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

Mites toimisi vaihtoakut? Bussi vaihtaa päättärillä 2 minuutissa akut vaihtopisteessä jo ladattuihin ja jättää omansa latautumaan seuraavaa bussia varten.

----------


## Albert

*Sähköbussit testiin Lahdessa*
Onkos tästä ollut aiemmin. Sori, jos on ollut. Kai nuo akkubusseja sitten olevat.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kai nuo akkubusseja sitten olevat.


Akkubussejahan ne ovat. Tunteeko kukaan uutisessa mainittua esiselvitystä? Vaihtoakkubussejahan oli jo käytössä Pekingin olympialaisissa. Mutta ainakin talvikokemukset pitänee hankkia täällä ihan itse.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Veolia starttaa sähköbussin ensimmäisenä Suomessa syksystä 2012 alkaen. Liikenne aloitettaneen Espoon sisäisellä linjalla 11.

----------


## Nak

Mielenkiintoinen projekti, e11 on sopiva linja varmasti testaukseen, kun ei ole ylipitkä, mutta ei kuitenkaan liian lyhytkään linja ja matkustajiakin riittää päiväsaikaan  :Smile:  

Mikähän bussi se sähköbussi sitten on? Scala niinkun lahteen on menossa, vai tästä tiedotteesta ilmenevä kuva HSL-alueen ensimmäisestä Kabussista joka on samalla akkusähköbussi  :Razz:  vai onko tuon tiedotteen kabus kuvassa kyse kuitenkin jostain syystä tästä hybrid kabussista

----------


## 339-DF

No eipä tässä kovin monta kuukautta mennyt johdinautohankkeen tyrmäämisestä akkubussikokeiluihin. Hyvä näin.

----------


## vristo

Bussiammattilainen-lehden tuoreessa numerossa on raportti Belgian Kortrijksissa pidetystä Bus World 2011-tapahtumasta.

Siellä on esitelty mm. kiinalaisvalmisteinen 12- metrinen BYD K9-täyssähkökaturi.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypXE98jzg_Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrVBC...eature=related

Toinen kiinnostava, mutta rakenteeltaan hieman poikkeava uusi täyssähkökaturi on Caetano-Cobus EL2500, joka on etumoottorinen. Edellämainitun konstruktion ansiosta tämän bussin matkustamo on täysin tasainen ja matalalattiainen. Tämä Cobushan on tunnettu mm. maailman lentokentillä käytettävistä terminaalibusseista. 

http://www.caetanobus.pt/wps/wcm/con...cias/noticia11

----------


## SlaverioT

> Bussiammattilainen-lehden tuoreessa numerossa on raportti Belgian Kortrijksissa pidetystä Bus World 2011-tapahtumasta.
> 
> Siellä on esitelty mm. kiinalaisvalmisteinen 12- metrinen BYD K9-täyssähkökaturi.
> 
> Toinen kiinnostava, mutta rakenteeltaan hieman poikkeava uusi täyssähkökaturi on Caetano-Cobus EL2500, joka on etumoottorinen.


Sitten on vielä ainakin ranskalainen Gépébus jolla Oréos 4X 9,3metrinen midibussi. Valmistusmaa ainakin oikea Transdevin/Veolian näkökulmasta  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

> Veolia starttaa sähköbussin *ensimmäisenä* Suomessa syksystä 2012 alkaen. Liikenne aloitettaneen Espoon sisäisellä linjalla 11.


Mutta kun Lahdessa pitäisi alkaa jo keväällä!

----------


## sm3

Suomen ensimmäinen sähköbussi Espooseen Veolialle syksyllä TapiolaMatikyläFriisilänaukio reitille:
http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2012/0...n_3236072.html

----------


## Nak

Veolian kotisivuille on tullut tiedote jonka mukaan Veolialle tuleekin kaksi Sähköbussia tämän vuoden aikana. Asiasta myös YLE:n sivuilla, josta löytyy myös kuva Caetano 2500EL bussista.
Tältä näyttää ilmeisesti kiinalainen näkemys sähköbussista, eli BYD. Ehkäpä lähempänä ihan tavallisen näköistä bussia.




> Veolian ensimmäiset sähköbussit tilattu
> 
> Ainutlaatuisen pääkaupunkiseudulla toteutettavan eBUS-hankkeen ensimmäiset sähköbusseja
> koskevat tilaukset on allekirjoitettu. Laajapohjaisen tutkimushankkeen liikenneoperaattorina toimiva
> Veolia Transport on tehnyt yhteistyösopimukset portugalilaisen Caetano Busin sekä kiinalaisen BYD:n kanssa.
> 
> Alustavien aikataulujen mukaan kummatkin bussit toimitetaan Veolialle Suomeen vuoden 2012
> aikana. Kolmen vuoden aikana testataan sähköbussien ja erilaisten tekniikoiden soveltuvuutta
> suomalaisiin olosuhteisiin, joissa haasteina ovat esimerkiksi vaikeat talviolot sekä lämpötilavaihtelu -
> ...

----------


## vristo

Caetano 2500EL herättää kiinnostusta muuallakin:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_q25...eature=related

----------


## bussifriikki

http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/9...upunkiseudulle

Että tuo Caetano on ruma! Saas nähdä, miltä se näyttää tilaajaväreissä... Tietääkö kukaan, mitä mallia tuo BYD on? Kuvia lähinnä etsin siis.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tietääkö kukaan, mitä mallia tuo BYD on? Kuvia lähinnä etsin siis.


Tässä ainakin yksi mahdollinen: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-HXqVBsYCxN...BYD-K9e_01.jpg

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tässä ainakin yksi mahdollinen: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-HXqVBsYCxN...BYD-K9e_01.jpg


Ok. Ihan asiallisen näköinen Caetanoon verrattuna. Tiedä sitten laadusta.... Mikä idea tuossa muuten on, että laitetaan "ikkuna" ihan alas asti?

----------


## Palomaa

> Ok. Ihan asiallisen näköinen Caetanoon verrattuna. Tiedä sitten laadusta.... Mikä idea tuossa muuten on, että laitetaan "ikkuna" ihan alas asti?


Kai se on sitten sitä modernia.  :Laughing:

----------


## zige94

> http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/9...upunkiseudulle
> 
> Että tuo Caetano on ruma! Saas nähdä, miltä se näyttää tilaajaväreissä... Tietääkö kukaan, mitä mallia tuo BYD on? Kuvia lähinnä etsin siis.


Tuohon artikkeliin liittyen.. Espoon linjan 11 käyttäjät saavat sitten totutella peruttuihin vuoroihin, jos tuota oikein testataan matkustajakäytössä miten soveltuu talvioloihin..

----------


## Palomaa

> Tuohon artikkeliin liittyen.. Espoon linjan 11 käyttäjät saavat sitten totutella peruttuihin vuoroihin, jos tuota oikein testataan matkustajakäytössä miten soveltuu talvioloihin..


Matinkylässä kauan asuneet tietävät että Tapiolaan ja Niittykumpuun pääsee muillakin kuin e11:llä.  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Veolian ensimmäinen sähköbussi tulee Suomeen jo tällä viikolla:

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...ssit_espooseen

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Veolian ensimmäinen sähköbussi tulee Suomeen jo tällä viikolla:
> 
> http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...ssit_espooseen


Ymmärtääkseni tällainen Cobus-sähköbussi on ollut Suomenojan varikolla jo (tämän viikon) maanantaina.

----------


## zige94

> Ymmärtääkseni tällainen Cobus-sähköbussi on ollut Suomenojan varikolla jo (tämän viikon) maanantaina.


Kyllä, se on jo saapunut Suomenojan varikolle. Näköjään HSL on julkaissut tiedotteen jo.

----------


## Nak

Mutta, jos se on tuo tiedotteen kuvassa oleva bussi, missä on hösselivärit?

----------


## bussifriikki

Ei taida vielä löytyi muita kuvia bussista? Siis toki bussimallista, mutta tarkoitan täällä olevaa yksilöä..

----------


## zige94

> Mutta, jos se on tuo tiedotteen kuvassa oleva bussi, missä on hösselivärit?


Ehkäpä siihen ei tule HSL -värejä?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:36 ----------




> Ei taida vielä löytyi muita kuvia bussista? Siis toki bussimallista, mutta tarkoitan täällä olevaa yksilöä..


TOdennäköisesti ei, kun ei siitä kukaan tiennyt kuin vasta nytten.. Ite olin siinä käsityksessä että tulisi loka-marraskuussa.

----------


## kiitokurre

VTT:n ja Metropolia ammattikorkeakoulun Kabus Oy:n bussirunkoon rakentama testisähköbussi vauhdittaa kotimaisten komponenttien kehitystyötä. Testibussi esiteltiin ECV-tapahtumassa Otaniemessä 5.9.2012.

http://www.autotoday.fi/page.php?pag...s_id=201207545

----------


## chauffer

Veolian sähköbussi tuli vastaan Suomenojalla n. klo. 11.00...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

> Veolian sähköbussi tuli vastaan Suomenojalla n. klo. 11.00...


Kumpi oli kyseessä? tuo Caetano vai BYD? 
Reittivideo kuvausta siis tiedossa heti kun se on linjalla.

----------


## chauffer

> Kumpi oli kyseessä? tuo Caetano vai BYD? 
> Reittivideo kuvausta siis tiedossa heti kun se on linjalla.


Caetano oli tuo... Veolian pihassa Suomenojalla myös joku (sähkö)pikkubussi?, uusi, kyljen tekstit ainakin sähköön viittasivat  :Eek:  Harmi kun en ottanut kiireessä kuvaa...  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Palomaa

> Caetano oli tuo... Veolian pihassa Suomenojalla myös joku (sähkö)pikkubussi?, uusi, kyljen tekstit ainakin sähköön viittasivat  Harmi kun en ottanut kiireessä kuvaa...


Hmm, onkohan huomenna jo ajossa vaiko ensiviikon maanantaina , se jää arvoitukseksi.
Pitäähän sitä opettaa kuskeille..

----------


## Nak

> Hmm, onkohan huomenna jo ajossa vaiko ensiviikon maanantaina , se jää arvoitukseksi.
> Pitäähän sitä opettaa kuskeille..


Tämän päivän metrolehdessä lukee, että aloittaa linjalla syyskuun lopulla

----------


## chauffer

> Hmm, onkohan huomenna jo ajossa vaiko ensiviikon maanantaina , se jää arvoitukseksi.
> Pitäähän sitä opettaa kuskeille..


Mielestäni ei ollut vielä kilvissä niin tuskin on linjalla tällä viikolla  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Mielestäni ei ollut vielä kilvissä niin tuskin on linjalla tällä viikolla


Asia selvä, noh mielenkiinnolla odotellessa.  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Mielestäni ei ollut vielä kilvissä niin tuskin on linjalla tällä viikolla


Sain kaksi kuvaa Caetanosta, nämä eivät ole siis minun mutta:
Etuosa Caetanosta
Takaosa Caetanosta

Aika jännä koska tuo on 1+2+2 ovilla, eikai sentään avorahastus kokeilu? :o

----------


## sm3

> Sain kaksi kuvaa Caetanosta, nämä eivät ole siis minun mutta:
> Etuosa Caetanosta
> Takaosa Caetanosta
> 
> Aika jännä koska tuo on 1+2+2 ovilla, eikai sentään avorahastus kokeilu? :o


Keula on tyylikäs. Mutta kyljet ovat sitten jotain ihan muuta, miksiköhän takapyörät ovat helman alle piilotettuja, näyttää kummalliselta.

----------


## Zambo

> Sain kaksi kuvaa Caetanosta, nämä eivät ole siis minun mutta:
> Etuosa Caetanosta
> Takaosa Caetanosta
> 
> Aika jännä koska tuo on 1+2+2 ovilla, eikai sentään avorahastus kokeilu? :o


Avorahastus, ilmaiskuljetus tai lippuautomaatti lienee vaihtoehdot, etuovi menee vain ohjaamoon ja kuljettajalla ei ole mahdollisuutta myydä lippuja matkustamon puolelle.

----------


## Palomaa

> Avorahastus, ilmaiskuljetus tai lippuautomaatti lienee vaihtoehdot, etuovi menee vain ohjaamoon ja kuljettajalla ei ole mahdollisuutta myydä lippuja matkustamon puolelle.


Tuota en edes tiennyt. Epäilen että on 2 matkakortin lukijaa, 1 per ovi, ja mistä tietää vaikka lippuautomaatti.. ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## ultrix

Odotan innolla sitä, kun joku kuvaa asiakkaiden ilmeitä ja tötöilyjä bussin kanssa, jossa pitää yllättäen noudattaa muun sähköisen joukkoliikenteen käyttäytymissääntöjä.

----------


## SlaverioT

Itse näen akkubussien mielenkiintoisimpana käyttökohteena tällä hetkellä pienkaluston. Esimerkiksi Helsingin Joukot kulkevat tiheästi pysähtyvässä liikenteessä ja matalalla keskinopeudella. Siis ideaali ympäristö regeneroivalle jarrutukselle ja varsin rajallisen akuston omaavalle sähköbussille. Samoin pienkaluston eräs suurin epämukavuustekijä on ainakin omasta mielestäni moottorin ääni. Pakettiauto-alustoille tehdyissä minibusseissa on ns.kierrosmoottorit ja toisaalta heikompi äänieristys kuin täysimittaisissa busseissa. Sähkömoottori olisi siksi merkittävä parannus matkustusmukavuuteen. Esimerkiksi Iveco Dailyn kokoista Oreos 2X-sähköbussia voisikin kokeilla meillä.

----------


## Nak

Missähän tämä Veolian sähköbussi viipyy, vai onko niin huomaamaton, ettei kukaan ole nähnyt linjalla  :Very Happy:

----------


## aulis

> Missähän tämä Veolian sähköbussi viipyy, vai onko niin huomaamaton, ettei kukaan ole nähnyt linjalla


Tänään tuli vastaan Ison Omenan edessä, ajoi etelään päin. Kilvissä ei ollut mitään ja matkustajia ei näyttänyt olevan.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Tänään tuli vastaan Ison Omenan edessä, ajoi etelään päin. Kilvissä ei ollut mitään ja matkustajia ei näyttänyt olevan.


Ensiviikolla voi olla ajossa, sai eilen ( 16.10 ) kilvet NIN-664 

sain myös esitteen koskien autoa. scannaan sen pikaisesti teidän nähtäville.

----------


## Pera

Nyt pitäis olla ajossa: http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...lkaa_espoossa/

----------


## Palomaa

> Nyt pitäis olla ajossa: http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...lkaa_espoossa/


Eipä ole enään tänään, Sjöbergin perässä takaisin tallille, simahti Matinkylän ostarin pysäkille.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Eipä ole enään tänään, Sjöbergin perässä takaisin tallille, simahti Matinkylän ostarin pysäkille.


Mitä sille tapahtui?

----------


## Palomaa

> Mitä sille tapahtui?


Kuten kirjoitin havainto-ketjussa, kun tietäisimmekin.. Luultavasti akkua ei ollut tarpeeksi käynnistymään.  :Very Happy:

----------


## tlajunen

> Luultavasti akkua ei ollut tarpeeksi käynnistymään.


Ihan vain varmistaen: mitä tarkoitat tässä "käynnistymisellä"?

----------


## bussifriikki

Onkos tästä bussista jo kuvia?

----------


## Kani

> Ihan vain varmistaen: mitä tarkoitat tässä "käynnistymisellä"?


Voisiko hän tarkoittaa kulkuneuvon liikkeen käynnistymistä. Sähkömoottorikin käynnistyy, kyllä sen tietää varmaan sähköveturinkuljettajatkin, ja hybriditaksimiehet Matinkylän Nesteellä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Voisiko hän tarkoittaa kulkuneuvon liikkeen käynnistymistä. Sähkömoottorikin käynnistyy, kyllä sen tietää varmaan sähköveturinkuljettajatkin, ja hybriditaksimiehet Matinkylän Nesteellä.


Voisi mahdollisesti tarkoittaakin. Ajattelin kuitenkin rauhassa odottaa Palomaan omaa vastausta hänelle esitettyyn kysymykseen. Kiitos kuitenkin provokatiivisesta viestistäsi.

----------


## zige94

> Voisi mahdollisesti tarkoittaakin. Ajattelin kuitenkin rauhassa odottaa Palomaan omaa vastausta hänelle esitettyyn kysymykseen. Kiitos kuitenkin provokatiivisesta viestistäsi.


Niin, käynnistymisellähän voidaan tarkoittaa montaa eria asiaa, ja ainoastaan Palomaa tietää mitä hän tarkoitti, ei Kani.

----------


## Kani

> Voisi mahdollisesti tarkoittaakin. Ajattelin kuitenkin rauhassa odottaa Palomaan omaa vastausta hänelle esitettyyn kysymykseen. Kiitos kuitenkin provokatiivisesta viestistäsi.


Kiitokset on otettu vastaan. Kyllä se oli provokaatio, pyrkimys kiinnittää huomiota joutavan sanataitelusaivartelun haitallisuuteen vapaamuotoisessa keskustelussa.

Jatkoaiheita: Tarkenna, selvennä, määrittele: kiitokset, ottaminen vastaan, provokaatio, pyrkimys, huomion kiinnittäminen, joutavuus, sanataiteilu, saivartelu, haitallisuus, vapaamuotoisuus, keskustelu, nukkumaan meneminen.

----------


## Nak

Luulen, että tuo luvattu 120km toteutuu tilanteessa jossa ei tarvitse käyttää lämmitintä tai turhaa valaistusta. Siksi varmaan virta päässyt liian vähäiselle tasolle
Tuolla bussilla olisi paremmat toimintamahdollisuudet jos siinä olisi polttomoottori tuottamassa virtaa tai se roikkuisi perästään ilmassa roikkuvista johdoista  :Laughing:

----------


## tlajunen

> Kiitokset on otettu vastaan. Kyllä se oli provokaatio, pyrkimys kiinnittää huomiota joutavan sanataitelusaivartelun haitallisuuteen vapaamuotoisessa keskustelussa.


Tuolla käynnistymisellä kuitenkin voidaan tarkoittaa, ehkä jopa sähköbussissa, useampaa eri asiaa.

Otit edellä esille sähköveturin. Siinä voidaan käynnistymisellä/käynnistämisellä tarkoittaa eri yhteyksissä ainakin seuraavaa kahta asiaa:

- Päätietokoneen (ja sitä myöten monien muidenkin osajärjestelmien) käynnistyminen akkukytkimen sulkemisen jälkeen, tai "buuttauksen" jälkeen
- Laitteistojen ohjauksen siirtäminen seisonta-automatiikalta valitulle ajopöydälle

Voidaan toki myös ajatella, että puhutaan ajomoottoreiden käynnistämisestä, kun junalla otetaan vetotehoa. Tai vaikkapa aloitetaan sähköjarrutus rullauksesta. Mutta "käynnistyminen" nyt ei kuitenkaan ole lähellekään yleisin sanamuoto tätä kuvaamaan.

Ensimmäinen ajatus Palomaan mainitsemasta käynnistymisestä oli se, että akkukytkin olisi avautunut akkujännitteen laskiessa liian alas. Syväpurkauksen esto. Sinne jää kyllä jännitettä, mutta akuston suojaamiseksi se pakkoerotetaan kuormasta. En tiedä onko sähköbussissa käytettävällä akkutekniikalla tarvetta tähän. Tällöin mikään laitteisto ei käynnisty, vaikka akustossa on jännitettä jäljellä.

En edelleenkään tiedä, mitä Palomaa käynnistymisellä tarkoitti. Ja kyllä, tämä kiinnostaa sähköisten kulkuvälineiden käyttäjänä minua aivan aidosti. Se siitä joutavuudesta.

----------


## Palomaa

> Ihan vain varmistaen: mitä tarkoitat tässä "käynnistymisellä"?


elikkä, virrat meni päälle mutta ei siitä sen pidemmälle, "moottori" ei siis käynnistynyt enään, piipitti vaan kovaa kimeää ääntä.

----------


## Nak

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...ee_ilmaiseksi/ espoon linjalla 11 myytäisiin yhdessä vuorossa ennätysmäärä kertalippuja jos se olisi vain mahdollista  :Very Happy:  
Tuossa uutisessa puhutaan jo vajaasta kymmenestä testibusseista kun aiemmin on ollut puhetta vain 4-6:sta

----------


## Palomaa

> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...ee_ilmaiseksi/ espoon linjalla 11 myytäisiin yhdessä vuorossa ennätysmäärä kertalippuja jos se olisi vain mahdollista


Tuossahan on 2 matkakortinlukijaa, toinen toisella ja toinen toisella ovella.  :Wink: 
Laittaisivat sen lippuautomaatin vielä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

> Tuossahan on 2 matkakortinlukijaa, toinen toisella ja toinen toisella ovella. 
> Laittaisivat sen lippuautomaatin vielä.


Kuka muka ostaa sen arvolipun siinä jos kerran ilmaseksikin pääsee kun vaan pitää matkakortin taskussa  :Very Happy:  Hyvin suunniteltu on puoliksi tehty vai miten se oli  :Laughing:

----------


## Palomaa

> Kuka muka ostaa sen arvolipun siinä jos kerran ilmaseksikin pääsee kun vaan pitää matkakortin taskussa


Tarkastuksen pelossa..  :Laughing:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tarkastuksen pelossa..


Ei tarkastaja voi penkoa jokaisen taskuja ja käsilaukkuja selvittääkseen, onko henkilöllä matkakortti. Ja toiseksi, matkakortin haltijan on luvallista maksaa kertamaksu. Jos tällä linjalla kertamaksu on 0 , hänellä on oikeus myös sen maksamiseen. Mutta luulenpa, ettei tarkastajien kannata tuohon bussiin mennä, sillä siellä ei ole mitään tarkastettavaa. Eli nyt on sitten aloitettu ilmainen joukkoliikenne HSL-alueellakin!  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Nak

Miten tuollaisessa muuten toimii jarrut? Perinteisesti paineilmalla? Miten ilma tuotetaan? Vai onko jonkinlainen sähköjarru? Telma kardaanin ympärillä :P

----------


## zige94

> Puhelimella kirjottaessa jäi yksi 0 pois.
> VT 3000 hajosi Matinkylän vanhan ostoskeskuksen pysäkille, nimeä en muista.
> Tilalle tuli VT 498.





> Liikennepäällikkö Sven Nyholm Veolialta kertoo, että linja-auton matka tyssäsi iltapäivällä kennovian vuoksi. Sen takia autoa ei laitettu enää tiistaina liikenteeseen lainkaan.


Linkki metro.fi:n uutiseen.

----------


## Pera

Sähköbusseja tulossa lisää:http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...lalainen_akut/

----------


## bussifriikki

> Sähköbusseja tulossa lisää:http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...lalainen_akut/


Kuvan bussi näyttää vanhalta Volvo 7000:lta?

----------


## Piirka

> Kuvan bussi näyttää vanhalta Volvo 7000:lta?


Kuvan bussi on muunnettu Uumajalaisen firman Hybriconin toimesta protoakkubussiksi Uumajan kaupunkiliikenteeseen. Viime syksynä sillä ajettiin ylimääräisiä vuoroja ykköslinjan osuudella keskustan Vasaplanilta lännen Umedaleniin. Jälkimmäiselle kääntöpaikalle rakennettiin pikalatausasema, joka kykenee latamaan akut 3-6 minuutissa. Toinen latausasema asennettiin tämän vuoden puolella lentokenttäterminaalin yhteyteen, ja bussilla on sittemmin ajettu lentokenttälinjaa 80.

Uumajan kunta on allekirjoittanut sopimuksen (text på svenska) kahdesta upouudesta akkubussista, joista toinen on 12 metriä pitkä normaalibussi ja toinen 18 metriä pitkä nivelbussi. Ensiksimainittu liikennöisi ensi vuoden alkupuolella mm. lentokenttälinjaa. Mikäli uudet bussit tyydyttävät, on lähitulevaisuuden tavoitteena hankkia 15-20 akkubussia lisää.

----------


## Knightrider

Uutisen mukaan maailman ensimmäiset sarjatuotantoakkusähköbussit saapuvat Wieniin, ja ensimmäinen sieltä löytyykin jo. Tiivistettynä Wienin kaupunkiliikenteen tilaus kattaa yhteensä 12 kpl italialaisen Rampinin akkusähköbussia. Bussin voi pikaladata päätepysäkeillä 15 minuutissa. Tällaisen latauksen jälkeen sillä voi ajaa 150 - 200 km. Ajon aikana akut latautuvat aina myös jarrutettaessa. Öisin bussin akut ladataan täyteen hitaasti. Yhden litiumrauta-akun kapasiteetti on 96 kWh. Bussiin mahtuu 40 matkustajaa, ja sen maksiminopeus on 62 kilometriä tunnissa. Wienin liikennelaitoksen mukaan hiljaisuus, energiatehokkuus ja odotetut harvemmat huoltovälit tekivät sähköbusseista houkuttelevan vaihtoehdon.

----------


## Albert

Nuo Wienin bussit lienevät lähinnä midibusseja. 
Liikennöintimalli: Bussi tulee päättärille, matkustajat ja kuljettaja ulos, virroitin syöttölankaan. Kuljettaja siirtyy edessä olevaan aiemmin saapuneeseen autoon, joka on ollut latauksessa vaikka sen 15 minuuttia (vuoroväli).
Juuri saapunut bussi jää tyhjänä, lukittuna lataukseen päätepysäkille.
Ja öisin tietenkin tapahtuu "täyslataus" varikolla.

----------


## Piirka

Foorumilla Busspraten löytyy kuva Wienin akkubussista. Näyttää ihan kumipyöräratikalta.  :Smile:  Nuo 12 yksilöä korvaavat ymmärtääkseni Kutsenitsit keskustalinjoilla 2A ja 3A.

----------


## Albert

> Näyttää ihan kumipyöräratikalta.


Niinpä näyttä. Vaan virroittimen täytyy olla poikkeuksellinen (+ ja -).

----------


## Nak

Veolia yrittää saada Caetanon takaisin liikenteeseen vielä ennen joulua. Vikoja onkin löytynyt luultua enemmän.
http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...liikenteeseen/

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Veolia yrittää saada Caetanon takaisin liikenteeseen vielä ennen joulua. Vikoja onkin löytynyt luultua enemmän.
> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...liikenteeseen/


Tammikuu on jo hyvää vauhtia loppumassa, eikä Caetanoa ole näkynyt vieläkään liikenteessä. Milloin se aiotaan saada takaisin liikenteeseen?

----------


## zige94

> Tammikuu on jo hyvää vauhtia loppumassa, eikä Caetanoa ole näkynyt vieläkään liikenteessä. Milloin se aiotaan saada takaisin liikenteeseen?


Karosan mukaan Caetano on seissyt jo hyvän tovin Veolian Suomenojan varikolla, eikä kuulemma ole sen nähnyt liikkuvan. Ehkä Veolia päätti hylätä jo tuon ja odottaa vaan suosiolla seuraavaa koekappaletta.

----------


## killerpop

Onkos tuo seuraava (AMZ) sitten kenties tämä sama yksilö: http://www.phototrans.eu/15,320921,2500.html vai mahtaako sieltä tulla tehdasuusi auto?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:42 ----------




> Onkos tuo seuraava (AMZ) sitten kenties tämä sama yksilö: http://www.phototrans.eu/15,320921,2500.html vai mahtaako sieltä tulla tehdasuusi auto?


Mjaa itse itselleni vastaten: ei ole. Luinkin nyt jonkun wanhan uutisen aiheesta, jossa puhuttiinkin 12 metrisestä autosta. Tuo valmis konsepti kun on hieman vajaamittainen. Vaan tiedä vaikka CitySmile 12:sta http://www.amz.pl/pl,372,0_city-smile-cs12lf.html olisi vielä tulossa myös sähköinen konsepti.

----------


## Karosa

> Karosan mukaan Caetano on seissyt jo hyvän tovin Veolian Suomenojan varikolla, eikä kuulemma ole sen nähnyt liikkuvan. Ehkä Veolia päätti hylätä jo tuon ja odottaa vaan suosiolla seuraavaa koekappaletta.


Tänään tuo Caetano kävi korjaamolla, ja lähti sen jälkeen pois jonka jälkeen sitä en enään nähnyt, ei ainakaan linjalla sillä kuskina oli korjaamolta joku henkilö.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onkos tuo seuraava (AMZ) sitten kenties tämä sama yksilö: http://www.phototrans.eu/15,320921,2500.html vai mahtaako sieltä tulla tehdasuusi auto?


Seuraava Veolialle tuleva sähköbussi on kiinalainen BYD. Sitten tulee vielä kolmas, joka on ruotsalainen Hybricon.

----------


## killerpop

> Sitten tulee vielä kolmas, joka on ruotsalainen Hybricon.


No to kuvituskuva tuskin liittyy mitenkään tähän. Tuo on edelleen Volvo 7000. Uutisessa puhuttiin kovasti puolalaisesta AMZ:sta, mutta ei bussi ruotsalaiseksi muutu jos sen sähkötekniikka tulee sieltä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> No to kuvituskuva tuskin liittyy mitenkään tähän. Tuo on edelleen Volvo 7000. Uutisessa puhuttiin kovasti puolalaisesta AMZ:sta, mutta ei bussi ruotsalaiseksi muutu jos sen sähkötekniikka tulee sieltä.


Bussi on ruotsalaisen Hybriconin ja puolalaisen AMZ:n yhteistuotos. AMZ rakentaa bussin korin, Hybricon muut osat. Generaattori ja akut ovat tosin suomalaisen European Batteries Ltd:n valmistamat. Bussin ulkonäkö tulee olemaan hyvin samankaltainen kuvassa olevan bussin kanssa.

BYD:n pitäisi tulla ajoon huhtikuussa.

----------


## Nak

> Tänään tuo Caetano kävi korjaamolla, ja lähti sen jälkeen pois jonka jälkeen sitä en enään nähnyt, ei ainakaan linjalla sillä kuskina oli korjaamolta joku henkilö.


Nyt se ainakin näyttää olevan Suomenojalla latauksessa  :Smile:  ehkä siis kohta ajossa

----------


## Joonas Pio

Metro-lehden uutisen mukaan Caetano on tullut eilen takaisin liikenteeseen. Uutisessa kerrottiin, että bussissa oli kovien pakkasien aikaan ollut ongelmia, joita portugalilaiset eivät osanneet edes kuvitella. Bussin pakkasrajana on tällä hetkellä -10 astetta, ongelmaan ollaan kehittelemässä ratkaisua tehtaalla.

----------


## Karosa

Kuten HSL-ketjuun kirjotin niin eipä näyttänyt eilen niin liikkeellä olevalta.  :Laughing:

----------


## sm3

Etelä- Suomessa rannikolla on talvesta 3/5 tai 4/5 lopulta aika leutoa (riiippuen vuodesta), mutta se jäljelle jäävä osuus on sitten hyvin kylmää (-25 tai jopa -30)... Mutta nyt on ties kuinka monetta viikkoa nollassa ja -10 asteen pakkasia ei taida olla ihan heti tulossa ainakaan päiväsaikaan eli tänä talvena ei enää pakkanen liene ongelma tuolle.

Eli siis muutamien kovien pakkasviikkojen (2-3 per talvi) takia pitää mitoittaa pakkassuojat...

Lunta sataa jokaisessa euroopan maassa joka talvi jossain päin (Madrid, Milano, Nizza ovat tämmösiä paikkoja etelässä ja esim. Portugalissa sataa lunta vuoristoilla).  Mutta oikeasti kovia pakkasia ei ole joten bussit (ja junat) kestävät kyllä lumen aina mutta pakkasia ei pääse testaamaan. Jotkut kun elävät niissä kuvitelmissa jostain syystä että vain täällä sataa lunta.  :Laughing:  Lunta tulee kun on pakkasta ja euroopassa vain ehkä kanariansaaret ja ihan eteläisin välimeren rannikko ja saaret (vaikkapa Malaga ja Rodos) ovat paikkoja joissa ei ole pakkasta edes yöllä talvella.

Tuo -10 on yleensä kovin pakkaslukema joka mitataan etelän maissa talvella ja sekin usein yöllä joten tuo on mitoitettu kestämään se. Etelän maiksi euroopassa luen tässä siis Kreikan, Italian, Ranskan (etelärannikko), Espanjan ja Portugalin ja myös mm. osan Ukrainaa ja osan Bulgariaa sekä Turkin.

----------


## Karosa

> Bussi on ruotsalaisen Hybriconin ja puolalaisen AMZ:n yhteistuotos. AMZ rakentaa bussin korin, Hybricon muut osat. Generaattori ja akut ovat tosin suomalaisen European Batteries Ltd:n valmistamat. Bussin ulkonäkö tulee olemaan hyvin samankaltainen kuvassa olevan bussin kanssa.


Jos tästä bussista on kyse, niin se on kyllä tasan varmasti modattu Volvo 7000.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lappeenrannassa rakennetaan...


Lyhyen linkatun selostuksen perusteella jäin miettimään, miten tässä(kin) bussissa hoidetaan lämmitys ja ilmastointi. Ilmastoinnin voi tietty jättää pois, mutta se ei oikein ole enää nykypäivää kaupunkiliikenteessäkään. Lämmitystä ei voi jättää pois.

Bussiharrastajat tietävät minua paremmin, että kaupunkibussissa ei välttämättä riitä moottorista hukkalämpöä sisätilojen lämmitykseen. 2,5-litrainen diesel voinee vastata kakupunkibussin keskimääräistä liike-energian tarvetta, mutta siitä tuskin riittää tarvittavaa lämmitystehoa. Ja jos LUT:ssa rakennettava hybridi on ajateltu edes osittain ladattavalla sähköllä toimivaksi, silloin ei dieselillä edes tuoteta kaikkea liike-energiaakaan. Tällöin hybridiksi sanottu bussi on sähköautoalan termeillä sanottuna _range extender_ -bussi. Bussi siis kulkee ensisijaisesti ladattavalla sähköllä, mutta toimintasädettä voidaan jatkaa pienellä polttomoottorilla, jonka teho vastaa jonkin tasaisen nopeuden tehotarvetta, mutta ei riitä kiihdytykseen.

Lämmitys (ja ilmastointi) ovat kaikkien sähköautojen ongelma. Lämmitys on saatu aikaisemmin ilmaiseksi, kun polttomoottori tuottaa 2 kertaa niin paljon lämpöä kuin liike-energiaa. Sähkökäytössä ei tätä hukkalämpöä tule, siinähän sähkökäytön energiatehokkuus juuri on. Mutta kun lämpöäkin tarvitaan, polttomoottori on ollut itse asiassa kohtuullisen hyvä kombivoimala  lämmityskaudella. Lämmön tuottaminen voimalaitoksessa jauhetulla sähköllä ei ole energiatehokasta eikä ympäristöystävällistä. Pahimmassa tapauksessa se sama hukkalämpö, joka dieselillä on voitu käyttää hyväksi, pannaan voimalassa hukkaan lauhteeseen, ja ajoneuvossa lämmöksi muutetaan arvokas voimalasta saatu sähkö. Tällä systeemillä sähköauton päästöt ovat huippuluokkaa ja polttomoottoriautoa suuremmat.

Parhaimmat sähköauton lämmitysratkaisut ovat polttoainelämmitin (kuten Webasto) tai lämpöpumppu. Lämpöpumppu toimii tietenkin sähköllä, mutta on edes energiatehokkaampi kuin suora sähkölämmitys, ja toimii toisin päin myös ilmastointina.

Sitten on vielä se asia, että pakkasessa toimiakseen bussi tarvitsee lämmityksen myös akuille. Tämä tulee akkukemiasta, jonka toiminta heikkenee olennaisesti lämpötilan laskiessa. Tämä on aihe, jota on tutkittu vasta vähän, kun se ei ole kiinnostanut lämpimien maiden automarkkinoilla.

Antero

----------


## Kani

Ainakin sähköautoissa kunnon pakkaskelit pudottavat toimintasäteen lähes puoleen lämmitykseen kuluvan sähkön takia.

http://www.taloussanomat.fi/autot/20.../201222160/304

Bussien matkustamoja lämmitetään jo nyt Webasto-avusteisesti, koska nykyajan dieselmoottorit eivät tuota riittävästi hukkalämpöä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ja jos LUT:ssa rakennettava hybridi on ajateltu edes osittain ladattavalla sähköllä toimivaksi, silloin ei dieselillä edes tuoteta kaikkea liike-energiaakaan.


Ladattava hybridi on paljon viisaampi ratkaisu, kun suurin osa busseista on joka tapauksessa yön yli kiinni sähkötolpassa.



> Lämmitys on saatu aikaisemmin ilmaiseksi, kun polttomoottori tuottaa 2 kertaa niin paljon lämpöä kuin liike-energiaa. Sähkökäytössä ei tätä hukkalämpöä tule, siinähän sähkökäytön energiatehokkuus juuri on. Mutta kun lämpöäkin tarvitaan, polttomoottori on ollut itse asiassa kohtuullisen hyvä kombivoimala  lämmityskaudella.


Sähköauto on silti kokonaisenergiatehokkaampi, vaikka se lämmitettäisiin sähköllä - akuista tiehen jää 90% energiatehokkuus lämmityksen jälkeenkin, kun dieselmoottori taas pääsee 45% tasolle. Sähkö on sen verran edullista Suomessa, että lämmityskustannus henkilöautossa on n. 0,05/h, kun taas Webasto syö 0,5-1/h.  



> Lämmön tuottaminen voimalaitoksessa jauhetulla sähköllä ei ole energiatehokasta eikä ympäristöystävällistä.


Sähkölämmitin ei tuota lähipäästöjä, joilla on suurin merkitys keuhkoihin kulkeutuvissa päästöissä - taas ympäristön kannalta muuten myös dieselin valmistusprosessi kuluttaa ympäristöä siinä missä sähkönkin, varsinkin, kun kulutusvaiheessakin tuotetaan vielä vähän lisää. 


> Pahimmassa tapauksessa se sama hukkalämpö, joka dieselillä on voitu käyttää hyväksi, pannaan voimalassa hukkaan lauhteeseen, ja ajoneuvossa lämmöksi muutetaan arvokas voimalasta saatu sähkö. Tällä systeemillä sähköauton päästöt ovat huippuluokkaa ja polttomoottoriautoa suuremmat.


Et nähtävästi tarkoita arvokkuudella ainakaan rahaa. Sähköauton päästöt ovat edelleen, kuten mainittu, tasan nollatasolla. Sähköä valmistetaan näillä näkymin yhä enemmän uusiutuvalla sekä ydinenergialla, joka laskee tuotannon Co2-päästöjä.



> Parhaimmat sähköauton lämmitysratkaisut ovat polttoainelämmitin (kuten Webasto) tai lämpöpumppu. Lämpöpumppu toimii tietenkin sähköllä, mutta on edes energiatehokkaampi kuin suora sähkölämmitys, ja toimii toisin päin myös ilmastointina.


Nykyiset sähkökäyttöiset (esimerkkinä Nissan Leaf) ratkaisut ainakin riittävät tuottamaan tarvittaessa jopa +30 asteen sisälämpötilan sähköautoon 5 minuutissa. Ensimmäisen 5 minuutin ajan kulutus on 1.5kW ja sen jälkeen 0.33kW luokkaa.



> Sitten on vielä se asia, että pakkasessa toimiakseen bussi tarvitsee lämmityksen myös akuille. Tämä tulee akkukemiasta, jonka toiminta heikkenee olennaisesti lämpötilan laskiessa. Tämä on aihe, jota on tutkittu vasta vähän, kun se ei ole kiinnostanut lämpimien maiden automarkkinoilla.


Lämmitystä tarvitsee vain lähtiessä, käytön aikana akku luo itse tarvitsemansa määrän lämpöä, ainakin 10 pakkasasteeseen asti (kuten portugalilaisetkin saivat huomata). Hyvä eristys onkin kaiken A ja O. Varastointilämpötilan on oltava -30°C tai lämpimämpi, jotta lämmitintä ei tarvitse pitää päällä myös seisonnassa akkuvaurioiden välttämiseksi.




> Ainakin sähköautoissa kunnon pakkaskelit pudottavat toimintasäteen lähes puoleen lämmitykseen kuluvan sähkön takia.
> 
> http://www.taloussanomat.fi/autot/20.../201222160/304


Itse ajoin juuri Leafilla 130km yhdellä latauksella. Suurin osa katoavasta virrasta talvella johtuu ajotyylistä ja sääolosuhteista (loskassa virtaa toki kuluu enemmän, kuin kuivalla tiellä) - toisin kuin luullaan, sillä ei ole suurta merkitystä, onko lämpötila -5 vai -25 astetta. Joka tapauksessa sähköauton kulutus talven vuoksi nousee vain 0,40/100km. Jos dieselauton talvikulutus nousee edes litran sadalla kilsalla, puhutaan jo 1,50 kulusta, ja siihen vielä päälle Webaston kulutus.



> Bussien matkustamoja lämmitetään jo nyt Webasto-avusteisesti, koska nykyajan dieselmoottorit eivät tuota riittävästi hukkalämpöä.


Onkin järkevämpää säästää ympärivuotisessa ajokulutuksessa ja asentaa Webasto, kuin asentaa "järkälekone" vain, jottei tarvitsisi miettiä lämmitystä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sähkö on sen verran edullista Suomessa, että lämmityskustannus henkilöautossa on n. 0,05/h, kun taas Webasto syö 0,5-1/h.


Sähköauton energiataloutta ei voi ajatella sen perusteella, mitä sähkö ja polttoneste nyt maksavat kuluttajalle. Polttoaineen ja sähkön hinnat ovat poliittisesti sovittuja tariffeja. Kun sähköautot yleistyvät, valtio haluaa autoilusta saamansa verorahat myös sähköautoista. Silloin sähköä ei saa autoon kotitaloussähkön hinnalla. Tilanne on sama kuin nyt dieselin ja polttoöljyn kanssa. Melkein samaa tavaraa, mutta kun löpö myydään talon lämmitykseen, siitä ei peritä liikennepolttoaineen veroa kuten dieselistä.

Autosähkön kanssa on merkittävää sekin, että auton energian hinta ei olekaan vain se, mitä sähköstä maksetaan. Merkittävä osa hinnasta on akun kustannus. Jos akku kestää 10 vuotta tai 3000 latausta  kumpi ensin täyttyy  ja maksaa 20.000 , kilowattitunnille tuleekin oma hintansa akusta. Tuosta tulee 6,7 /latauskerta, ja 30 kWh akulla se on 0,22 /kWh. Bensatankki on yksinkertainen peltipurkki, jossa tätä asiaa ei ole tarvinnut ajatella.

Ilmaston kannalta kysymys ei ole euroista vaan päästöistä. Ja päästöt tulevat primäärienergiasta. Siis siitä, mistä sähkö tehdään. Lähipäästöttömyys on merkittävä sähköauton etu, mutta ilmastonmuutokselle ei ole merkitystä sillä, tuliko CO2 auton pakoputkesta vai voimalaitoksen piipusta.

Sähköauton suuri etu on, että sähköä voidaan tuottaa puhtaasti ja uusiutuvasti. Toistaiseksi öljy ja hiili ovat kuitenkin halvempia energiamuotoja. Ja pelkään, että öljyn ja uusiutuvan energian hinnat tulevat tasoittumaan siten, että kysyntä nostaa fossiilienergian hintaa siitä huolimatta, että tuotantomäärät kasvavat. Vaikka hintojen tasaantuminen tekee markkinoille tilaa uusiutuvalle, ilmaston kannalta kehitys on katastrofi, koska CO2-päästöjen määrä nousee. Eikä energia-alalla tästä kanneta murhetta, vaan lasketaan vain sitä, että kysynnän korottama hinta tekee liiketaloudellisesti kannattavaksi pumpata ja kaivaa fossiilienergiaa sieltä, missä sitä tiedetään nyt olevan mutta hinta ei vielä kata tuotantokustanuksia.

Pakkasen kanssa on kyse siitä, että akkukemia ei vain toimi pakkasessa. En osaa sanoa Leaf-kokemuksestasi mitään, mutta Suomessa auton ja sen akun pitää kestää kuukausien seisominen 3040 asteen pakkasessa ilman ulkopuolista energiaa. Ei ole tiedossa litiumakkua, joka tätä kestää. Akun voi tuhota pelkkä pakkanen tai yritys ladata tai purkaa akkua. Lyijy- tai alkaliakut kestävät, mutta eivät houkuta heikon kapasiteetti/paino-suhteensa vuoksi.

Lämmin autotalli onkin sähköautolle kiva juttu. Tai sitten tarvitaan ylläpitolämmitys. Siinä on lämpöeristys tärkeä asia, kuten kirjoititkin. Akun sisäisen resistanssin aiheuttama lämmöntuotanto on akkua lämmittävä tekijä, mutta se ei korvaa akun lämpöeristystä ja ulkoista lämmitystä. Sillä akun sisä- ja ulko-osien lämpötilaero ei saa kasvaa suureksi. Ero johtaa kennojen epätasapainoon ja kokonaisen akun tuhoon.

Suomessa tehdään paraikaa maailman mitassa merkittävää tutkimusta akuista ja pakkasesta. Ja käynnissä olevissa sähköautohankkeissa saadaan myös kokemusta, kuten tässä Espoon bussikokeilussa. Laboratoriossa saadaan selville akkumateriaalien pakkaskestävyys, kenttäkokeissa se, miten akkujen lämpötila käyttäytyy kun niitä pakkasessa käytetään.

Jos tämä aihe kiinnostaa, tässä muutama raportti luettavaa:
http://simbe.tkk.fi/Results/Results?...Report_V11.pdf
http://simbe.tkk.fi/Results/Results?...111003_web.pdf
http://simbe.tkk.fi/Results/Results?...assessment.pdf
http://simbe.tkk.fi/Results/Results?..._report_V1.pdf

Antero

----------


## sane

> Ladattava hybridi on paljon viisaampi ratkaisu, kun suurin osa busseista on joka tapauksessa yön yli kiinni sähkötolpassa.
> Sähköauto on silti kokonaisenergiatehokkaampi, vaikka se lämmitettäisiin sähköllä - akuista tiehen jää 90% energiatehokkuus lämmityksen jälkeenkin, kun dieselmoottori taas pääsee 45% tasolle. Sähkö on sen verran edullista Suomessa, että lämmityskustannus henkilöautossa on n. 0,05/h, kun taas Webasto syö 0,5-1/h.


Antero jo mainitsikin tästä, mutta haluan silti avata tätä vielä hieman. Eli Sähkö- ja dieselautojen suoraa energiatehokkuutta ei ole mielekästä verrata, koska sähkö on energiankantaja, diesel taas primäärienergian lähde. Primäärienergialla tarkoitetaan sitä aivan alkuperäistä energianlähdettä, esimerkiksi kivihiiltä, öljyä, maakaasua, uraania, biomassaa, tuulta tai aurinkoa. Nämä lähteet sitten muutetaan erilaisissa voimalaitoksissa hyödylliseksi energiaksi, jolla tarkoitetaan yleensä sähköä, lämpöä tai mekaanista energiaa.

Sähköauton ja polttomoottorikäyttöisen auton suuri ero onkin siinä, että polttomoottorikäyttöisessä autossa tämä voimalaitos kulkee mukana, mutta sähköautossa se sijaitsee jossakin kauempana, joka estää lämmön hyödyntämisen. Vertailtaessa primäärienergiankulutusta polttomoottori vastaan sähköauto, jonka sähkö tuotettu hiililauhteella päästään varsin huonoihin tuloksiin.

Hyvän hiililauhteen hyötysuhde on n. 40 %. Dieselmoottorin mekaaninen hyötysuhde n. 30 %, ja lämpöä talteen n. 50 %. Lämmityskaudella tuolle hukkalämmölle on kysyntää, joten sähköautossa se pitää tuottaa muuten. Tarvitaan siis 30 yksikköä sähköä eteenpäin pääsemiseksi, ja 50 yksikköä sähköä lämmittämiseen (oletettu 100 % sähköinen hyötysuhde) = 80 yksikköä sähköä. Tämän 80 yksikön tuottamiseen tarvitaan kuitenkin 80/0,4 = 200 yksikköä primäärienergiaa, tässä tapauksessa hiiltä verrattuna dieselkoneen 100 yksikköön, josta vain 20 % hävisi pakokaasujen mukana ilmaan. Saisi dieselin valmistaminen olla varsin energiaintensiivistä, jotta tästä olisi ilmastolle mitään hyötyä.

Norjalaisten tekemän aiheeseen liittyvän tutkimuksen referaatti: http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/autot/...oneuvo/a846028




> Sähköauton energiataloutta ei voi ajatella sen perusteella, mitä sähkö ja polttoneste nyt maksavat kuluttajalle. Polttoaineen ja sähkön hinnat ovat poliittisesti sovittuja tariffeja. Kun sähköautot yleistyvät, valtio haluaa autoilusta saamansa verorahat myös sähköautoista. Silloin sähköä ei saa autoon kotitaloussähkön hinnalla. Tilanne on sama kuin nyt dieselin ja polttoöljyn kanssa. Melkein samaa tavaraa, mutta kun löpö myydään talon lämmitykseen, siitä ei peritä liikennepolttoaineen veroa kuten dieselistä.


Autoille käytettävälle sähkölle lätkäistävän sähköveron toteuttaminen on kuitenkin huomattavasti haastavampaa, kuin dieselin tapauksessa. Sitä ei voi värjätä mitenkään valvomisen varalta, eikä pistorasia tunnista kyseessä olevan nimenomaan auto, ellei sitten mennä erikoisratkaisuihin. Toki niidenkään ohittaminen ei mitenkään erityisen haastavaa voisi olla. Mikäli ehdotettu gps-valvonta menee läpi, tarjoaa tämä järjestelmän myös sähköautojen ajon verottamiseen.



> Sähköauton suuri etu on, että sähköä voidaan tuottaa puhtaasti ja uusiutuvasti. Toistaiseksi öljy ja hiili ovat kuitenkin halvempia energiamuotoja. Ja pelkään, että öljyn ja uusiutuvan energian hinnat tulevat tasoittumaan siten, että kysyntä nostaa fossiilienergian hintaa siitä huolimatta, että tuotantomäärät kasvavat. Vaikka hintojen tasaantuminen tekee markkinoille tilaa uusiutuvalle, ilmaston kannalta kehitys on katastrofi, koska CO2-päästöjen määrä nousee. Eikä energia-alalla tästä kanneta murhetta, vaan lasketaan vain sitä, että kysynnän korottama hinta tekee liiketaloudellisesti kannattavaksi pumpata ja kaivaa fossiilienergiaa sieltä, missä sitä tiedetään nyt olevan mutta hinta ei vielä kata tuotantokustanuksia.


Hiilen hinta suhteessa muihin on laskenut merkittävästi, osittain koska Yhdysvalloista on vapautunut huomattavasti hiilituotantoa vientiä varten, kun maassa hiilivoimaloita on korvattu suurissa määrin liuskekaasua polttavilla laitoksilla. Öljy sen sijaan ei ole mitenkään erityisen edullista, eikä sitä hyödynnetäkään sähköntuotannossa käytännössä missään.

En usko ennustukseesi hintojen tasaantumisesta, erityisesti aurinkopaneeleiden hinnalla on edelleen reilusti laskupotentiaalia, vaikka niiden hinnat ovat pudonneet vuodesta 2009 lähtien n. 80 %. Näen tähän muutaman pääsyyn: aurinkopaneeliteollisuus on puolijohdeteollisuutta, joka on elektroniikan osalta osoittanut toistaiseksi vuosikymmeniä jatkuneen nopean hinnanalenemisen olevan mahdollista. Aurinkosähkön kilpailukyky ei myöskään ole juurikaan verrannollinen sähköä tuottavan yksikön kokoon, toisin kuin perinteisessä sähköntuotannossa. Sen sijaan kilpailukyky on verrannollinen aurinkopaneeleita tuottavien tehtaiden valmistuskapasiteettiin, ja viime vuosina onkin avattu useita usean GWn tuotantolaitoksia.

Osittain hintojen viime vuosien lasku on johtunut kireästä markkinatilanteesta, ja useita valmistajia onkin kaatunut. Kuitenkin, kun perinteisten piikennojen hintojen laskuvara alkaa olemaan syöty, tulevat seuraavan sukupolven teknologiat (amorfinen pii, polymeerikennot, Gräzel-kennot ym.) tarjoamaan potentiaalia laskun jatkumiselle. Eli väitän, että aurinkokennojen kehittyminen tulee mahdollistamaan huomattavasti fossiilisia polttoaineita edullisemman sähkön lähitulevaisuudessa, tänne pohjoiseen se heijastunee hieman pidemmällä aikavälillä mahdollisesti pitkään haaveillun vetytalouden muodossa.

Tässä hieman uusiutuvien hintakehityksestä: http://cleantechnica.com/2012/12/11/...ntent=Netvibes

----------


## Knightrider

> Sähköauton energiataloutta ei voi ajatella sen perusteella, mitä sähkö ja polttoneste nyt maksavat kuluttajalle. Polttoaineen ja sähkön hinnat ovat poliittisesti sovittuja tariffeja. Kun sähköautot yleistyvät, valtio haluaa autoilusta saamansa verorahat myös sähköautoista.


Tämä ei ole mitenkään varmaa - muissa maissa sähköautoille tarjotaan kaikenlaisia etuja verohelpotuksista sähköautokaistoihin. Sähköautoilijat Suomessa maksavat jo "dieselveroa", joten olettaisin, että polttoaineen verotusta kiristetään polttomoottoriautojen vähentyessä. Toki se ei toimi loputtomasti, mutta autoilun suosion kasvaessa jatkuvasti nykyisellä kehityksellä polttomoottoriautot eivät ole heti katoamassa. EU:n päästötavoitteiden kannalta olisikin suotavaa korottaa mieluummin polttonesteiden verotusta, kuin sähköautojen jo nyt olemassa olevaa verotusta (myös sähköstä maksetaan jo veroa).




> Autosähkön kanssa on merkittävää sekin, että auton energian hinta ei olekaan vain se, mitä sähköstä maksetaan. Merkittävä osa hinnasta on akun kustannus. Jos akku kestää 10 vuotta tai 3000 latausta  kumpi ensin täyttyy  ja maksaa 20.000 , kilowattitunnille tuleekin oma hintansa akusta. Tuosta tulee 6,7 /latauskerta, ja 30 kWh akulla se on 0,22 /kWh.


Jos nyt puhuttaisiin kuitenkin sähköautojen litiumioniakuista? Yleisin harhaluulo on juurikin tuo 20 000 euron hinta. Hintataso laskee joka vuosi n. 5%, esimerkiksi Tesla Motorsin vuoden 2012 jälleenmyyntihinta pelkille akuille alk. 6000. Laadukkaimman akun (85kWh) kanssa autonsa ostavat saavat myös loputtomien latauskertojen ja ajokilometrien akkutakuun, kunnes 8 vuotta tulee täyteen. Mites tästä lasket akun hinnan per latauskerta? :Wink:  Jos akku ei ole priimakunnossa, sitä korjataan aina 10 ikävuoteen saakka. Senkin jälkeen akkua voi käyttää, mutta sen maksimivaraus ei ole enää luvattu 480 kilometrin ajoa vastaava. 



> Ilmaston kannalta kysymys ei ole euroista vaan päästöistä. Ja päästöt tulevat primäärienergiasta. Siis siitä, mistä sähkö tehdään. Lähipäästöttömyys on merkittävä sähköauton etu, mutta ilmastonmuutokselle ei ole merkitystä sillä, tuliko CO2 auton pakoputkesta vai voimalaitoksen piipusta.


Ydinvoiman osuus kasvaa jatkuvasti, ja sillä tuotettu ja sähköautossa käytetty sähkö on selvästi ympäristöystävällisempää kuin polttonesteiden tupruttaminen kaupunki-ilmaan. Myös uusiutuva energia on kasvussaan, kuten edistys Saksassa osoittaa.



> Sähköauton suuri etu on, että sähköä voidaan tuottaa puhtaasti ja uusiutuvasti. Toistaiseksi öljy ja hiili ovat kuitenkin halvempia energiamuotoja. Ja pelkään, että öljyn ja uusiutuvan energian hinnat tulevat tasoittumaan siten, että kysyntä nostaa fossiilienergian hintaa siitä huolimatta, että tuotantomäärät kasvavat. Vaikka hintojen tasaantuminen tekee markkinoille tilaa uusiutuvalle, ilmaston kannalta kehitys on katastrofi, koska CO2-päästöjen määrä nousee. Eikä energia-alalla tästä kanneta murhetta, vaan lasketaan vain sitä, että kysynnän korottama hinta tekee liiketaloudellisesti kannattavaksi pumpata ja kaivaa fossiilienergiaa sieltä, missä sitä tiedetään nyt olevan mutta hinta ei vielä kata tuotantokustanuksia.


Kaikkien sähköautojen sähkö voidaan tuottaa uusiutuvalla energialla, ja jokainen päättää itse, mitä ostaa. Uusiutuvalla energialla tuotettu sähkö on todennäköisesti tulevaisuudessa edullisempaa, kuin vaikkapa hiilivoimalan tuotos.



> Pakkasen kanssa on kyse siitä, että akkukemia ei vain toimi pakkasessa. En osaa sanoa Leaf-kokemuksestasi mitään, mutta Suomessa auton ja sen akun pitää kestää kuukausien seisominen 3040 asteen pakkasessa ilman ulkopuolista energiaa. Ei ole tiedossa litiumakkua, joka tätä kestää. Akun voi tuhota pelkkä pakkanen tai yritys ladata tai purkaa akkua. Lyijy- tai alkaliakut kestävät, mutta eivät houkuta heikon kapasiteetti/paino-suhteensa vuoksi.


Ulkopuolista energiaa on käytettävissä sähkötolpasta, eikä pelkkien akkujen lämmitys muutamana päivänä vuodessa (vai kuinka usein lämpömittarisi oikein näyttää 30-40 pakkasastetta?) romuta laskelmia. Tietenkään Siperiassa ei ensimmäiseksi kannata aloittaa sähköautojen käyttöä, mutta esimerkiksi pääkaupunkiseudussa ei ole ilmaston kannalta ongelmaa. Ja mitä pohjoisemmaksi mennään, sitä useammalla on oma autotalli.



> Suomessa tehdään paraikaa maailman mitassa merkittävää tutkimusta akuista ja pakkasesta. Ja käynnissä olevissa sähköautohankkeissa saadaan myös kokemusta, kuten tässä Espoon bussikokeilussa. Laboratoriossa saadaan selville akkumateriaalien pakkaskestävyys, kenttäkokeissa se, miten akkujen lämpötila käyttäytyy kun niitä pakkasessa käytetään.


Mielestäni Espoon bussikokeilu on ollut tähän mennessä täysin turha, koska noin huonolla eristyksellä voi alan ammattilainen kertoa tuloksen ilman kristallipalloa tai kenttätestejä.



> Jos tämä aihe kiinnostaa, tässä muutama raportti luettavaa:
> http://simbe.tkk.fi/Results/Results?...Report_V11.pdf
> http://simbe.tkk.fi/Results/Results?...111003_web.pdf
> http://simbe.tkk.fi/Results/Results?...assessment.pdf
> http://simbe.tkk.fi/Results/Results?..._report_V1.pdf
> 
> Antero


Jäi ihmetyttämään arviot vetyautojen kirkkaista tulevaisuudennäkymistä. USA:ssa sähköautoja on esimerkiksi nyt paljon vetyautoja enemmän, vaikka molemmille on verkostonsa, autokaupassa myynnissä molempia autoja ja molempia oli reilusti alle prosentti autokannasta vielä 90-luvulla. Vedyn erottelemiseen tarvitaan sähköä. Sitten valmis vety viedään sähköä käyttävään kompressoriin, joka paineistaa sen tankkiin sopivaan kokoon. Tämä kaikki on tehtävä joko yhteisellä laitteistolla, josta vety kuljetetaan säiliöautoissa vetyasemille tai joka vetyasemaan rakennetaan vetylaitos. Lopuksi auton täytyy vielä muuntaa vety takaisin sähköksi, jotta se voisi toimia moottorin energianlähteenä. Nämä tekniset ratkaisut tekevät vetyautosta kalliin (sekä hankintahinnaltaan että kilometrikustannukseltaan), ympäristötuholaisen sekä erittäin energiatehottoman.



> Hyvän hiililauhteen hyötysuhde on n. 40 %. Dieselmoottorin mekaaninen hyötysuhde n. 30 %, ja lämpöä talteen n. 50 %. Lämmityskaudella tuolle hukkalämmölle on kysyntää, joten sähköautossa se pitää tuottaa muuten. Tarvitaan siis 30 yksikköä sähköä eteenpäin pääsemiseksi, ja 50 yksikköä sähköä lämmittämiseen (oletettu 100 % sähköinen hyötysuhde) = 80 yksikköä sähköä. Tämän 80 yksikön tuottamiseen tarvitaan kuitenkin 80/0,4 = 200 yksikköä primäärienergiaa, tässä tapauksessa hiiltä verrattuna dieselkoneen 100 yksikköön, josta vain 20 % hävisi pakokaasujen mukana ilmaan. Saisi dieselin valmistaminen olla varsin energiaintensiivistä, jotta tästä olisi ilmastolle mitään hyötyä.


Sähköauton lämmittäminen ei kuluta kuin 2% ajon kulutukseen verrattuna. Eikös se tarkoita sitä, että lämmittämiseen tarvitsee energiaa vain 0,6 yksikköä?



> Norjalaisten tekemän aiheeseen liittyvän tutkimuksen referaatti: http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/autot/...oneuvo/a846028


Kaikki riippuu sähkön valmistustavasta ja ajokilometreistä. Kuten jo uutisessakin mainitaan, eurooppalainen sähkönvalmistus on jo sillä tasolla, että sähköauto on selvästi pienempi Co2-päästöiltään. Ja mitä pitemmän matkan ajaa, sitä enemmän säästöä tulee polttonesteisiin verrattuna. Jostain syystä T&T:n otsikko on muotoiltu muotoon "voi saastuttaa enemmän", vaikka se käytännössä on mahdollista vain Euroopan ulkopuolella ja jos auto romutetaan 100 000 ajokilometrin jälkeen. Lähipäästöjen arvostus on selvästi hyvin vähäistä nykypäivänä.



> Mikäli ehdotettu gps-valvonta menee läpi, tarjoaa tämä järjestelmän myös sähköautojen ajon verottamiseen.


Eihän se rikokaan kuin vain liikkumisvapauden ja yksityisyyden suojan perusoikeuksia. Sekä liikenneministeri että tietosuojavaltuutettu ovat tyrmänneet idean.



> Osittain hintojen viime vuosien lasku on johtunut kireästä markkinatilanteesta, ja useita valmistajia onkin kaatunut. Kuitenkin, kun perinteisten piikennojen hintojen laskuvara alkaa olemaan syöty, tulevat seuraavan sukupolven teknologiat (amorfinen pii, polymeerikennot, Gräzel-kennot ym.) tarjoamaan potentiaalia laskun jatkumiselle. Eli väitän, että aurinkokennojen kehittyminen tulee mahdollistamaan huomattavasti fossiilisia polttoaineita edullisemman sähkön lähitulevaisuudessa, tänne pohjoiseen se heijastunee hieman pidemmällä aikavälillä mahdollisesti pitkään haaveillun vetytalouden muodossa.


Totta, jatkuvasti aurinkokennoalalla uutisoidaan uusista läpimurroista koko ajan ja varsinkin paneelien tekniikassa on vielä tehostamisen varaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä ei ole mitenkään varmaa - muissa maissa sähköautoille tarjotaan kaikenlaisia etuja verohelpotuksista sähköautokaistoihin. Sähköautoilijat Suomessa maksavat jo "dieselveroa", joten olettaisin, että polttoaineen verotusta kiristetään polttomoottoriautojen vähentyessä.


Kaikki sähköautojen tukitoimet ovat siirtymäkauden asioita, joilla pyritään houkuttelemaan sähköautoiluun kuluttajia. Houkuttelu on tarpeen, koska kuluttajat eivät luota sähköautoihin ja sähköautot ovat kalliita. Tukitoimet ovat tarpeen ja mahdollisia vain niin kauan, kun sähköautoilu on marginaalista. Ei sähköautoja voi päästää bussikaistoille enää sitten, kun niiden määrä tukkii kaistan. Ja sama pätee pysäköintihelpotuksiin. Parkkiyrittäjät eivät lisää ilmaisia sähköautopaikkoja yli muutaman paikan, sillä yrittäjä tarvitsee pysäköintitulot.

Sähköauton energian verottamiseen ei tarvita yksityisyyden suojan rikkomista. Latauksen on perustuttava ns. älylataukseen joka tapauksessa sitten, kun sähköautokanta on merkittävä. Ei silloin tarvita merkittyä sähköä vaan tieto siitä, paljonko sähköä on autoon ostettu. Periaatteessa ei ole kummemmasta asiasta kyse kuin sinetöidystä taksin taksamittarista. Tai sitten on vaihtoehtona käyttövoimavero, jota muuten sähköautosta ei käytännössä nykyään makseta.




> Jos nyt puhuttaisiin kuitenkin sähköautojen litiumioniakuista? Yleisin harhaluulo on juurikin tuo 20 000 euron hinta. Hintataso laskee joka vuosi n. 5%, esimerkiksi Tesla Motorsin vuoden 2012 jälleenmyyntihinta pelkille akuille alk. 6000. Laadukkaimman akun (85kWh) kanssa autonsa ostavat saavat myös loputtomien latauskertojen ja ajokilometrien akkutakuun, kunnes 8 vuotta tulee täyteen. Mites tästä lasket akun hinnan per latauskerta?


Ennusteet akkujen todellisesta hintatasosta ovat vielä epävarmoja, sillä ollaan erittäin kaukana stabiileista massamarkkinoista. Akun kustannus on tällä hetkellä yksi sähköauton suurimpia kuluttajan riskejä, joten on selvä, että menekin edistämiseksi myyjien on panostettava riskin siirtämiseen pois kuluttajalta. Ja kuvailemasi kaltaiset ohjelmat tai lopulta puhdas akkujen vuokraus ovat tarpeen ja tervetulleita.

Mutta näitä tuotteita ja takuita ei ole tarjolla meillä Suomessa. Tänne on ylipäätään vaikea saada sähköautoja, ja myyjät pelkäävät talvea. Koska eivät itsekään tiedä, miten autot ja akut pärjäävät. Aivan kuten tämän surullisenkuuluisan sähköbussin kanssa.

Meillä Suomessa on vielä sekin erityisongelma, että täällä on totuttu käyttämään autoja liki 20 vuoden ikään. Huolimatta siitä, että polttomoottoriautojakaan ei ole suunniteltu niin pitkäikäisiksi. Kuluttajat eivät innostu siitä, että auton jälleenmyyntiarvo laskee tuplanopeudella aiempaan verrattuna. Lisäksi auto muuttuu totaalisti käyttökelvottomaksi akun sammuttua. Sitä asiaa ei korjata nyrkkipajassa ja omatoimisesti, kuten polttomoottoriauton kanssa on voinut tehdä. Akkua ei voi korjata itse, kun sammunutta kennoa ei ylipäätään voi korjata. Ja tee-se-itse -mies ei maksa puolta uuden auton hinnasta ostaaksen uuden akun jotta saa ikälopun sähköauton kulkemaan.

En vähättelisi pakkasen ongelmaa. Ei ole kivaa, jos 6000 euronkaan akku tuhoutuu, jos se edes kerran jäätyy. Suuri osa pakkasongelmista on hallittavissa sähköauton rakenteella. Mutta auto ei silti saa tuhoutua, jos se vian vuoksi jää tunturiin tien varteen. Ylipäätään sään kanssa ei ole kysymys siitä, että on vain vähän aikaa kylmää. Jos yhteiskunta perustuu sähköautoihin, ei ole mahdollista, että edes muutamana pakkaspäivänä yhteiskunta pysäytetään. Sellainen teknologia ei vain tule kysymykseen, eikä sitä hankinta.




> Kaikkien sähköautojen sähkö voidaan tuottaa uusiutuvalla energialla, ja jokainen päättää itse, mitä ostaa.


Niin, mutta aina on jonkun toisen sitten käytettävä se uusiutumaton sähkö. Tässä juuri ollaan sen kanssa, että sähköä ei voi korvamerkitä. Ilmaston kannalta oleellista on vain se, paljonko päästöjä energiantuotannosta tulee. On aivan yhdentekeveää, kuka väittää käyttävänsä puhtaan ja uusitutuvan energian osuuden. Sähköautojen energiantuotanto on päästötöntä vain silloin, kun sähköautojen määrän ja kulutuksen kasvaessa perustetaan uusiutuvaa energiantuotantoa sama määrä ja sitä ei perustettaisi ilman sähköautoja.

Esimerkiksi jos sähköauton ostaja hankkii samalla tuulimyllyn ja aurinkopaneelit, joiden todellinen tuotanto riittää kaikkeen ajoon eikä autoa koskaan ladata verkosta, silloin sähköauto toimii varmasti uusiutuvalla. Muussa tapauksessa ei, koska aina verkkoon tuotetaan ensin päästötön energia ja säätöön käytetään fossilienergiaa. Tämä pätee myös siinä tilanteessa, että säätöön käytetään myös vesivoimaa. Sillä vesivoimalla säädetään niin paljon kuin vesivoimaa riittää. Loppusäätö tehdään fossiililla  ellei säätövoimalaksi ole biovoimalaa.




> Sähköauton lämmittäminen ei kuluta kuin 2% ajon kulutukseen verrattuna. Eikös se tarkoita sitä, että lämmittämiseen tarvitsee energiaa vain 0,6 yksikköä?


Minun laskelmani mukaan Helsingin sääolosuhteissa 8,2 %, jos lämmitykseen käytetään lämpöpumppua. Suoralla sähkölämmityksellä enemmän.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> Kaikki sähköautojen tukitoimet ovat siirtymäkauden asioita, joilla pyritään houkuttelemaan sähköautoiluun kuluttajia. Houkuttelu on tarpeen, koska kuluttajat eivät luota sähköautoihin ja sähköautot ovat kalliita. Tukitoimet ovat tarpeen ja mahdollisia vain niin kauan, kun sähköautoilu on marginaalista. Ei sähköautoja voi päästää bussikaistoille enää sitten, kun niiden määrä tukkii kaistan. Ja sama pätee pysäköintihelpotuksiin. Parkkiyrittäjät eivät lisää ilmaisia sähköautopaikkoja yli muutaman paikan, sillä yrittäjä tarvitsee pysäköintitulot.


USA:ssa kehitys on pitemmällä, ja sieltä voi lainata tulevaisuuden näkymiä. Joka kaupungista löytyy sellaisiakin pysäköintipaikkoja, joissa joka paikalla on vähintään keskinopea latauspiste ja lataaminen sekä pysäköinti on ilmaista. Tuloja tulee imagohyödyistä sekä parkkipaikan välittömässä läheisyydessä olevien yritysten yrityksistä kalastella sähköautoasiakkaita ja näin saavutettavista tuotoista. Toki maksullisiakin pisteitä on, kalleimmillaan 5 kertamaksu sisältäen latauksen ja pysäköinnin, mutta latauspisteitä kun on jo kymmeniä joka kaupungissa, kilpailu asiakkaista raahaa hintoja alas. Tietysti sähköautoilijat menevät sinne, mistä latauksen ja pysäköinnin saa ilmaiseksi ja ladatessaan erittäin todennäköisesti käyttävät tontin yritysten palveluita..

Se on toki totta, ettei esim. bussikaistaetu voi olla jatkuva. Se kuitenkin voisi olla voimassa vuosikymmeniä. Nykyiset valtion toimet autokannan sähköistämiseen ovat surkeat, jotain voisi tehdäkin. Jos tuki on määräaikainen, sehän vain osoittaa onnistuneensa tehtävässään lisätä sähköautokantaa.



> Sähköauton energian verottamiseen ei tarvita yksityisyyden suojan rikkomista. Latauksen on perustuttava ns. älylataukseen joka tapauksessa sitten, kun sähköautokanta on merkittävä. Ei silloin tarvita merkittyä sähköä vaan tieto siitä, paljonko sähköä on autoon ostettu. Periaatteessa ei ole kummemmasta asiasta kyse kuin sinetöidystä taksin taksamittarista. Tai sitten on vaihtoehtona käyttövoimavero, jota muuten sähköautosta ei käytännössä nykyään makseta.


Suomi on joka tapauksessa infran ja tukien osalta sähköautojen takapajulaa, jotenka vielä ei ole verottajalla kiire. Hyvähän se on, että verotuskeinoja tulevaisuudessa on, koska jotenkin se vero kerätään kumminkin ja tietullien pykääminen näin harvaan asuttuun maahan olisi täysin järjetöntä. Nyt ei ole kuitenkaan aika verottaa sähköautoilijoita, vaan mieluummin poistaa käyttövoimavero eli "dieselvero" kannustimena.



> Mutta näitä tuotteita ja takuita ei ole tarjolla meillä Suomessa. Tänne on ylipäätään vaikea saada sähköautoja, ja myyjät pelkäävät talvea. Koska eivät itsekään tiedä, miten autot ja akut pärjäävät.


Onneksi suurimmat valmistajat General Motors, Nissan ja Tesla tietävät, että homma pelaa ja myyvät autojaan pohjoismaihinkin. Teslallahan on oma liike ja monia myytyjä autoja Norjassa - myös THINK-sähköauto on Norjasta kotoisin. Pienemmät valmistajat aloittavat kuitenkin useimmiten lämpimistä maista. 


> Aivan kuten tämän surullisenkuuluisan sähköbussin kanssa.


Julkisuuden kannalta ensimmäisen talven koeajot olisi ehkä pitänyt suorittaa jossain takapajulassa :Smile:  Lokaavat vielä niidenkin maineen, jotka ovat panostaneet tekniikkaan.



> Meillä Suomessa on vielä sekin erityisongelma, että täällä on totuttu käyttämään autoja liki 20 vuoden ikään. Huolimatta siitä, että polttomoottoriautojakaan ei ole suunniteltu niin pitkäikäisiksi. Kuluttajat eivät innostu siitä, että auton jälleenmyyntiarvo laskee tuplanopeudella aiempaan verrattuna. Lisäksi auto muuttuu totaalisti käyttökelvottomaksi akun sammuttua. Sitä asiaa ei korjata nyrkkipajassa ja omatoimisesti, kuten polttomoottoriauton kanssa on voinut tehdä. Akkua ei voi korjata itse, kun sammunutta kennoa ei ylipäätään voi korjata. Ja tee-se-itse -mies ei maksa puolta uuden auton hinnasta ostaaksen uuden akun jotta saa ikälopun sähköauton kulkemaan.


Auto ei ole ikäloppu vielä 10 vuoden iässä, vaan laadukkaat korit kestävät hyvin 20 vuotta. Jälleenmyyntiarvo ei laske sen nopeammin, mutta yleensä ostaja ei jaksa nähdä akunvaihdon vaivaa, joten jos akku on loppuunkulunut, se kannattaa vaihdattaa omalla kustannuksella. Ainakin Nissanilla ja Teslalla akun korjaus takuuaikana on valmistajan vastuulla, ja jos se ei onnistu, saa uuden. Taas takuuajan jälkeenhän alkaa olla muutenkin jo aika vaihtaa akku uuteen, joten kuluttaja ei ota mielestäni turhan suurta riskiä. Lisäksi polttomoottoriauto muuttuu totaalisti käyttökelvottomaksi, jos ei vaihdata öljyjä joka vuosi.



> En vähättelisi pakkasen ongelmaa. Ei ole kivaa, jos 6000 euronkaan akku tuhoutuu, jos se edes kerran jäätyy. Suuri osa pakkasongelmista on hallittavissa sähköauton rakenteella. Mutta auto ei silti saa tuhoutua, jos se vian vuoksi jää tunturiin tien varteen. Ylipäätään sään kanssa ei ole kysymys siitä, että on vain vähän aikaa kylmää. Jos yhteiskunta perustuu sähköautoihin, ei ole mahdollista, että edes muutamana pakkaspäivänä yhteiskunta pysäytetään. Sellainen teknologia ei vain tule kysymykseen, eikä sitä hankinta.


Unohditko jo, että eristeiden lisäksi (itseään kunnioittavien) autojen akkukotelossa on myös lämmitin? Ainakin Suomen ilmasto on jo täysin huomioitu suurimpien valmistajien osalta.




> Niin, mutta aina on jonkun toisen sitten käytettävä se uusiutumaton sähkö. Tässä juuri ollaan sen kanssa, että sähköä ei voi korvamerkitä. Ilmaston kannalta oleellista on vain se, paljonko päästöjä energiantuotannosta tulee. On aivan yhdentekeveää, kuka väittää käyttävänsä puhtaan ja uusitutuvan energian osuuden. Sähköautojen energiantuotanto on päästötöntä vain silloin, kun sähköautojen määrän ja kulutuksen kasvaessa perustetaan uusiutuvaa energiantuotantoa sama määrä ja sitä ei perustettaisi ilman sähköautoja.


Viherpesua voidaan kuitenkin valvoa varmistamalla, ettei vihreää sähköä myydä enemmän, kuin mitä sitä valmistetaan. Periaatteessa ei siis ole väliä, onko sähkö korvamerkittyä. Uusiutuvien energialaitosten perustamista ei tietenkään voi millään vippaskonstilla ohittaa.



> Esimerkiksi jos sähköauton ostaja hankkii samalla tuulimyllyn ja aurinkopaneelit, joiden todellinen tuotanto riittää kaikkeen ajoon eikä autoa koskaan ladata verkosta, silloin sähköauto toimii varmasti uusiutuvalla. Muussa tapauksessa ei, koska aina verkkoon tuotetaan ensin päästötön energia ja säätöön käytetään fossilienergiaa. Tämä pätee myös siinä tilanteessa, että säätöön käytetään myös vesivoimaa. Sillä vesivoimalla säädetään niin paljon kuin vesivoimaa riittää. Loppusäätö tehdään fossiililla  ellei säätövoimalaksi ole biovoimalaa.


Periaatteessa myyntiin pitäisi säännöstellä säätövara, jotta parhaiden päivien ylijäämävihersähkö ja huonoimpien päivien fossiilisäätö menisi keskimäärin tasan. Näin ei olisi todellista merkitystä, vaikka välillä joutuisikin hiilisähköä käyttämään tuotannollisista syistä.




> Minun laskelmani mukaan Helsingin sääolosuhteissa 8,2 %, jos lämmitykseen käytetään lämpöpumppua. Suoralla sähkölämmityksellä enemmän.


Lämmitysvaiheessa vai ylläpitovaiheessa? Keskivertokulu taas riippuu siitä, kuinka kauan ajetaan keskimäärin tämän 5 minuutin teholämmittelyn jälkeen. Autotallin omistajahan skippaa suoraan ylläpitovaiheeseen (jolloin kyseessä on mainitsemani 2%).

----------


## sane

> Sähköauton energian verottamiseen ei tarvita yksityisyyden suojan rikkomista. Latauksen on perustuttava ns. älylataukseen joka tapauksessa sitten, kun sähköautokanta on merkittävä. Ei silloin tarvita merkittyä sähköä vaan tieto siitä, paljonko sähköä on autoon ostettu. Periaatteessa ei ole kummemmasta asiasta kyse kuin sinetöidystä taksin taksamittarista. Tai sitten on vaihtoehtona käyttövoimavero, jota muuten sähköautosta ei käytännössä nykyään makseta.


Onko sinulla jotain lähteitä tälle ajatukselle? Olen kuullut älylatauksesta puhuttavan ainoastaan ns. älyverkkojen yhteydessä, eli latausta säädellään sähkömarkkinatilanteen mukaan jolloin kuluttajalla on mahdollisuus hyötyä sähkön hintaerosta. Sen sijaan mainitsemasi sinetöidyn taksamittarin ohittaminen ei kuulosta erityisen kummoiselta tehtävältä, jonka luultavasti kynnelle kykenevät suorittaisivat kun kiinni ei voi jäädä samalla tavalla kun värjätyn polttoöljyn kanssa. Varmuuden vuoksi vaikka 1/5 latauksista mittarin läpi jolloin auto ei näytä verottajan silmissä täysin käyttämättömältä.



> USA:ssa kehitys on pitemmällä, ja sieltä voi lainata tulevaisuuden näkymiä. Joka kaupungista löytyy sellaisiakin pysäköintipaikkoja, joissa joka paikalla on vähintään keskinopea latauspiste ja lataaminen sekä pysäköinti on ilmaista. Tuloja tulee imagohyödyistä sekä parkkipaikan välittömässä läheisyydessä olevien yritysten yrityksistä kalastella sähköautoasiakkaita ja näin saavutettavista tuotoista. Toki maksullisiakin pisteitä on, kalleimmillaan 5 kertamaksu sisältäen latauksen ja pysäköinnin, mutta latauspisteitä kun on jo kymmeniä joka kaupungissa, kilpailu asiakkaista raahaa hintoja alas. Tietysti sähköautoilijat menevät sinne, mistä latauksen ja pysäköinnin saa ilmaiseksi ja ladatessaan erittäin todennäköisesti käyttävät tontin yritysten palveluita..


Ei imagohyöty mitään tuloja tuota siinä vaiheessa kun suuri osa ajelee sähköautoilla: silloinkin parkkitalon täytyy kattaa tulonsa ihan oikealla rahalla. Ja sitä saa veloittamalla pysäköinnistä ja latauksesta.



> Viherpesua voidaan kuitenkin valvoa varmistamalla, ettei vihreää sähköä myydä enemmän, kuin mitä sitä valmistetaan. Periaatteessa ei siis ole väliä, onko sähkö korvamerkittyä. Uusiutuvien energialaitosten perustamista ei tietenkään voi millään vippaskonstilla ohittaa.
> Periaatteessa myyntiin pitäisi säännöstellä säätövara, jotta parhaiden päivien ylijäämävihersähkö ja huonoimpien päivien fossiilisäätö menisi keskimäärin tasan. Näin ei olisi todellista merkitystä, vaikka välillä joutuisikin hiilisähköä käyttämään tuotannollisista syistä.


Näin tehdään, käytetään ns. vihreitä sertifikaatteja. Antero kuitenkin ymmärtääkseni viittasi tilanteeseen jossa suurinta osaa kuluttajista ei kiinnosta mistä lähteestä sähkö tulee, jolloin vihreää sähköä on aina enemmän tarjolla kuin halukkaita maksajia. Eri asia onko tämä sitten pysyvä olotila, vai alkavatko kuluttajat jossakin vaiheessa suurin joukoin vaatimaan vihreää sähköä, jolloin sitä oikeasti rakennettaisiin uusien asiakkaiden siirtyessä sen käyttäjiksi.

Mutta olen kuitenkin vahvasti eri mieltä Anteron kanssa siitä, että sähkön käyttäjän pitäisi hankkia itse aurinkopaneelit ja tuulivoimalan, jotka tuottaisivat saman verran sähköä kuin sähköauto kuluttaa. Tällä hetkellä kuitenkin suuressa osassa Eurooppaa uusiutuvista energianlähteistä on hallitusten toimesta tehty taloudellisesti kannattavia investointeja, jonka ansiosta niillä korvataan perinteistä tuotantoa varsin vauhdikkaasti. Ei sähkömarkkinat ole mitenkään staattinen markkina, kuten luen viestin väitteeseen sisältyvän, vaan kyllä siellä investoidaan jatkuvasti, ja nykyään pääosin uusiutuviin lähteisiin suotuisan politiikan ansiosta.



> Minun laskelmani mukaan Helsingin sääolosuhteissa 8,2 %, jos lämmitykseen käytetään lämpöpumppua. Suoralla sähkölämmityksellä enemmän.





> Lämmitysvaiheessa vai ylläpitovaiheessa? Keskivertokulu taas riippuu siitä, kuinka kauan ajetaan keskimäärin tämän 5 minuutin teholämmittelyn jälkeen. Autotallin omistajahan skippaa suoraan ylläpitovaiheeseen (jolloin kyseessä on mainitsemani 2%).


Mistä mainitsemanne 8,2 % tai 2 % tulevat? Millaisissa olosuhteissa, ei liene ainakaan kovilla pakkasilla? Jossakin puhutaan toimintasäteen puolittumisesta 5 asteen pakkasessa, mutta tämä taitaa johtua akkukemiasta, ja lienee siten vältettävissä akkujen lämmittämisellä. Sen sijaan suuremmilla pakkasilla sisätilojen lämmittämiseen kuluva energia nousee huomattavasti, eikä tällöin enää lämpöpumpustakaan ole hyötyä, koska lämpöpumpun lämpökerroin on kääntäen verrannollinen lämpötilaeroon. Eli suurilla pakkasilla sähköauton toimintamatkaan ilmestyy suuri leikkuri auton sisätilojen lämmittämisestä, mikäli tähän tarkoitukseen ei ole polttoainekäyttöistä lisälämmitintä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Mistä mainitsemanne 8,2 % tai 2 % tulevat? Millaisissa olosuhteissa, ei liene ainakaan kovilla pakkasilla? Jossakin puhutaan toimintasäteen puolittumisesta 5 asteen pakkasessa, mutta tämä taitaa johtua akkukemiasta, ja lienee siten vältettävissä akkujen lämmittämisellä. Sen sijaan suuremmilla pakkasilla sisätilojen lämmittämiseen kuluva energia nousee huomattavasti, eikä tällöin enää lämpöpumpustakaan ole hyötyä, koska lämpöpumpun lämpökerroin on kääntäen verrannollinen lämpötilaeroon. Eli suurilla pakkasilla sähköauton toimintamatkaan ilmestyy suuri leikkuri auton sisätilojen lämmittämisestä, mikäli tähän tarkoitukseen ei ole polttoainekäyttöistä lisälämmitintä.


Mittasin viimeksi ihan ulkona tasan mainitsemassasi -5 celsiusasteessa kulutusta (Nissan Leaf sisältää kulutusmittarin ajotietokoneeseen kytkettynä). Lämmitys söi 2% toimintasäteestä ja kerroin jo sen kulutuksenkin aikaisemmin:


> Ensimmäisen 5 minuutin ajan kulutus on 1.5kW ja sen jälkeen 0.33kW luokkaa.


Muiden sähkölaitteiden yhteiskulutus olikin sitten erittäin mitätöntä akkukapasiteettiin verrattuna.

----------


## Antero Alku

> USA:ssa kehitys on pitemmällä, ja sieltä voi lainata tulevaisuuden näkymiä.


Meidän kannalta kiinnostavin maa on Norja. USA:n lämpimillä alueilla on liian helpot olosuhteet.




> Nyt ei ole kuitenkaan aika verottaa sähköautoilijoita, vaan mieluummin poistaa käyttövoimavero eli "dieselvero" kannustimena. Onneksi suurimmat valmistajat General Motors, Nissan ja Tesla tietävät, että homma pelaa ja myyvät autojaan pohjoismaihinkin.


Sähköauto on Suomessa käytännössä ilman käyttövoimaveroa. Kuluttajan ongelma on auton korkea hinta ja ehkä vielä suurempi ongelma se, ettei tänne vaan saada autoja. Pari vuotta sitten TEKESin rahoittamaan EVE-hankkeeseen piti tulla 500 sähköauota. Kevään aikana niitä toivottavasti vihdoin saataisiin edes sata. Vuotuinen automyynti Suomessa on tähän nähden 1000-kertainen.




> Unohditko jo, että eristeiden lisäksi (itseään kunnioittavien) autojen akkukotelossa on myös lämmitin? Ainakin Suomen ilmasto on jo täysin huomioitu suurimpien valmistajien osalta.


Minun tietoni mukaan asia ei ole lainkaan näin. Hybridien kanssa tilanne on sillä tavoin toinen, että nehän toimivat pelkällä polttonesteellä, kun on liiaksi pakkasta. Auto päättää itse, milloin akkua käytetään, joten kuluttajan kannalta sähkökäytön talvivaivat eivät oikeastaan tule edes esille.




> Lämmitysvaiheessa vai ylläpitovaiheessa? Keskivertokulu taas riippuu siitä, kuinka kauan ajetaan keskimäärin tämän 5 minuutin teholämmittelyn jälkeen. Autotallin omistajahan skippaa suoraan ylläpitovaiheeseen (jolloin kyseessä on mainitsemani 2%).


Laskelmani on selvitetty yhdessä niistä raporteista, jotka linkkasin muutama viesti taaksepäin. Autolle on laskettu energiantarve lämmitykseen ja ilmastointiin ympäri vuoden Helsingin ilmastoprofiililla. Lämmityslaitteen on oletettu toimivan lämpöpumppuna, joka säästää edes vähän sähköä. Lämmityksen ja ilmastoinnin sähkö otetaan tietenkin suoraan verkosta silloin kun auto on parkissa ja pistokkeessa, joten kaikki ei mene akun kautta. Mutta se ei varsinaisesti vaikuta siihen, paljonko auton lämmittämiseen ja ilmastointiin vuodessa energiaa kuluu.




> Mittasin viimeksi ihan ulkona tasan mainitsemassasi -5 celsiusasteessa kulutusta (Nissan Leaf sisältää kulutusmittarin ajotietokoneeseen kytkettynä). Lämmitys söi 2% toimintasäteestä ja kerroin jo sen kulutuksenkin aikaisemmin:
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ensimmäisen 5 minuutin ajan kulutus on 1.5kW ja sen jälkeen 0.33kW luokkaa.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Muiden sähkölaitteiden yhteiskulutus olikin sitten erittäin mitätöntä akkukapasiteettiin verrattuna.


Tarkoitatko, että ajaessa ilman lämmitystä akusta otetaan tehoa 0,33 kW mutta kun lämppäri oli päällä, teho oli 1,5 kW? Mutta joka tapauksessa, nämä hetkelliset tehot eivät kerro paljoakaan vuotuisesta tarpeesta, vaikka ovat tietty kiintoisia käytännön havaintoja.

Onko Leaf muuten omasi vai miten olet saanut sellaisen ajokiksesi?

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> Meidän kannalta kiinnostavin maa on Norja. USA:n lämpimillä alueilla on liian helpot olosuhteet.


Norjassa myynti, valmistus, kysyntä sekä latausverkosto on edennyt paljon Suomea nopeammin, joten potentiaalia on.



> Sähköauto on Suomessa käytännössä ilman käyttövoimaveroa. Kuluttajan ongelma on auton korkea hinta ja ehkä vielä suurempi ongelma se, ettei tänne vaan saada autoja. Pari vuotta sitten TEKESin rahoittamaan EVE-hankkeeseen piti tulla 500 sähköauota. Kevään aikana niitä toivottavasti vihdoin saataisiin edes sata. Vuotuinen automyynti Suomessa on tähän nähden 1000-kertainen.


Ehkä parempi kannuste olisi siinä tapauksessa jonkinnäköinen rahoitusavustus: "Osta auto nyt, maksa ALV+autovero kuukausierissä myöhemmin"?



> Minun tietoni mukaan asia ei ole lainkaan näin. Hybridien kanssa tilanne on sillä tavoin toinen, että nehän toimivat pelkällä polttonesteellä, kun on liiaksi pakkasta. Auto päättää itse, milloin akkua käytetään, joten kuluttajan kannalta sähkökäytön talvivaivat eivät oikeastaan tule edes esille.





> Laskelmani on selvitetty yhdessä niistä raporteista, jotka linkkasin muutama viesti taaksepäin. Autolle on laskettu energiantarve lämmitykseen ja ilmastointiin ympäri vuoden Helsingin ilmastoprofiililla. Lämmityslaitteen on oletettu toimivan lämpöpumppuna, joka säästää edes vähän sähköä. Lämmityksen ja ilmastoinnin sähkö otetaan tietenkin suoraan verkosta silloin kun auto on parkissa ja pistokkeessa, joten kaikki ei mene akun kautta. Mutta se ei varsinaisesti vaikuta siihen, paljonko auton lämmittämiseen ja ilmastointiin vuodessa energiaa kuluu.


Jos autotalli on joka tapauksessa lämmitetty (oli siellä polttomoottoriauto tai sähköauto) se on periaatteessa pois energiatarpeesta (riippuu toki siitäkin, miten asian mieltää). Lämmitys on joka tapauksessa aina parempi tehdä etukäteen, niin jää enemmän virtaa ajoa varten. Kuluttajaa myös kiinnostaa euromääräinen kulutus, joka on Suomen hinnoilla onneksi erittäin pieni.



> Tarkoitatko, että ajaessa ilman lämmitystä akusta otetaan tehoa 0,33 kW mutta kun lämppäri oli päällä, teho oli 1,5 kW? Mutta joka tapauksessa, nämä hetkelliset tehot eivät kerro paljoakaan vuotuisesta tarpeesta, vaikka ovat tietty kiintoisia käytännön havaintoja.


Lämmityksen ollessa täysillä tehoa kului 1,5 kW ja kun lämpöä oli tarpeeksi (5 min -5 -> +20°C), lämpötilan ylläpitoon vaadittava lämmitys kulutti 0,33kW.



> Onko Leaf muuten omasi vai miten olet saanut sellaisen ajokiksesi?


Ei ole oma, mutta sain lainata viikonlopuksi -5 asteen pakkasessa. Siinä ehti oikeastaan testata kaiken tarpeellisen (paitsi toki kesätulokset :Smile: )

----------


## Knightrider

Umeåsta väitetään edelliskesän videolla, että akkusähköbussi on niin hyvä sijoitus, että se säästää pitkässä juoksussa kaikki rahat takaisin ja enemmänkin. Heillä ratkaisuna on ultranopea lataus (5-10 min) yhdellä tai molemmilla päätepysäkeillä. Kun latauspisteisiin panostetaan ja niitä käytetään joka tapauksessa esim. 10 kilometrin välein, ei akuston ei tarvitse olla iso ja kallis. Latauspisteitä ei myöskään tarvita omaa joka autolle, vaan ne voidaan sijoittaa optimoidusti. Kaksiakselisien kaveriksi aiotaan ostaa n. 20 kpl sähkönivelbusseja.

----------


## Piirka

> Kaksiakselisien kaveriksi aiotaan ostaa n. 20 kpl sähkönivelbusseja.


Mistäs löytyy tietoa tästä hankinnasta? Googlettamalla löytyi vain toista vuotta vanha kestävän kehityksen maksettu mainos, jossa mainitaan, että vuonna 2014 Uumajassa liikkuu 15 yksilöä. Viime vuoden puolella tässä aiemmin linkkaamassa jutussa mainitaan, että tänä vuonna hankitaan kaksi tehdasuutta yksilöä. Toinen nivelellä ja toinen ilman. Liikenteen tilaajan (Ultra) tahto/toive on hankkia 15-20 "Ultra-nopeasti" ladattavaa sähköajoneuvoa. Silloin Uumajan kaupunkiliikenne olisi lähes kokonaan sähköbussiliikennettä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Mitäs tällaisesta sähköbussitekniikasta sanotte?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mg-bW1qX0Gk

----------


## Antero Alku

> Norjassa myynti, valmistus, kysyntä sekä latausverkosto on edennyt paljon Suomea nopeammin, joten potentiaalia on.


Kyllä vaan. Myös Virossa valtio on satsannut siihen, että sähköautoilu lähtisi liikkeelle. Meillä ei tällaisia toimia ole. Toisaalta valtio panostaa juuri nyt rahaa tutkimukseen, joka tähtää siihen, että edettäisiin mahdollisimman hyvällä tavalla. Esimerkiksi maanteiden lataustolppien kanssa on sekä Norjassa että Virossa edetty kummemmin suunnittelematta. Ja vasta jälkikäteen oivalletaan, että yhden tolpan käytännöllinen kapasiteetti on noin 24 autoa vuorokaudessa tai esim. viikonloppuliikenteessä klo 1624 vain 16 latausta. Eli kovin merkittävää sähköautokantaa ei tällä konstilla maantiekelpoiseksi järjestetä.




> Ehkä parempi kannuste olisi siinä tapauksessa jonkinnäköinen rahoitusavustus: "Osta auto nyt, maksa ALV+autovero kuukausierissä myöhemmin"?


Sähköautojen markkinointi- ja omistuskonseptit ovat myös tutkimuksen alla. Toistaiseksi hinta on yksinkertaisesti liian suuri, jotta se voisi kilpailla mitenkään normaaleilla automarkkinoilla. Tähän kuvioon liittyy paljon muutakin, eli koko liiketoimintakonsepti, joka autoilun ympärillä on. Se tulee olemaan hyvin erilainen sähköautoilla kuin öljyautoilla, koska energian jakelu ja jakelijat ovat aivan toiset.




> Jos autotalli on joka tapauksessa lämmitetty (oli siellä polttomoottoriauto tai sähköauto) se on periaatteessa pois energiatarpeesta (riippuu toki siitäkin, miten asian mieltää). Lämmitys on joka tapauksessa aina parempi tehdä etukäteen, niin jää enemmän virtaa ajoa varten.


Juuri näin. Lämmitys kannattaa aina tehdä kun auto on vielä kiinni sähköverkossa. Autotalli on yksi lämmitystapa, mutta sekään ei poista sitä, että lämmittämisellä on hintansa. Kun ulkoota ajetaan talliin kylmä auto, kuluu energiaa auton lämmitämiseen silloinkin. Vaikka se energia tuotetaankin toisella tavalla kuin autoon vietävä energia.

Antero

----------


## Karosa

Veolialle siis Kabuskin:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/sahkobussi_val...joihin/6534277

Tuokin uutisen perusteella on siis menossa Espoon sisäiselle linjalle 11, mutta milloin? Eikös seuraava sähköbussi pitänyt olla Kiinalainen BYD?
vai tuleeko tämä heti sen jälkeen, vai muuten vain ennen sitä?

----------


## kuukanko

> Veolialle siis Kabuskin:
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/sahkobussi_val...joihin/6534277


Ei Veolialle, vaan VTT:lle. Tekniikka & Talouden uutinen

----------


## Karosa

> Ei Veolialle, vaan VTT:lle. Tekniikka & Talouden uutinen


Aa, ajetaan Espoon 11:ta ilman matkustajia..

----------


## Karosa

Metron uutinen kertoo että Hybricon olisi mennyt konkurssiin, joten Veolian ja Hybriconin sopimus on rauennut.

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut..._sahkobusseja/

----------


## Karosa

Veolialle on saapunut uusi eBusco-merkkinen sähköbussi, ja se on tämännäköinen:
http://www.ebusco.eu/files/foto%20Gijs%202.JPG

----------


## bussifriikki

No johan niitä nyt tulee

----------


## Karosa

> No johan niitä nyt tulee


Tämä versio on vain perjantaihin asti, ja sitten se lähtee pois. Syyskuussa pitäisi kuulemman tulla tuliterä pariksi vuodeksi Veolialle samanlainen, mutta Veolian tilaamilla herkuilla.

Kuva tuosta eBuscosta:
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...)/IMG_8687.JPG

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tämä versio on vain perjantaihin asti, ja sitten se lähtee pois. Syyskuussa pitäisi kuulemman tulla tuliterä pariksi vuodeksi Veolialle samanlainen, mutta Veolian tilaamilla herkuilla.
> 
> Kuva tuosta eBuscosta:
> http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...)/IMG_8687.JPG


Minkä maalainen eBusco on? Kuvissasi näin aasialaisia kirjaimia, netissä luki että Hollannista ja eräs kuski kertoi että se on Espanjasta.

----------


## Karosa

> Minkä maalainen eBusco on? Kuvissasi näin aasialaisia kirjaimia, netissä luki että Hollannista ja eräs kuski kertoi että se on Espanjasta.


eBusco yrityksenä on Hollannista, tuo auto on valmistettu Kiinassa viime heinäkuussa.

----------


## Nak

Caetanon ajot on tällä erää näemmä Espoossa ohi. Ei sillä että sitä olisi liiaksi ajossa näkynyt  :Laughing: 
http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/pus...viesti/111167/

----------


## killerpop

> Caetanon ajot on tällä erää näemmä Espoossa ohi. Ei sillä että sitä olisi liiaksi ajossa näkynyt 
> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/pus...viesti/111167/


Taisi sopivasti osua hetkeen, kun SER-keräyspisteiden määrää lisättiin 500 -> 3000. Eikös nuo sähkövatkaimet kuulu kierrättää juurikin SER-pisteissä...

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

YLE Helsingin uutisointia HSL:n ja Veolian sähköbussikokeiluista:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/hsln_sahkobuss...uutuun/6646139

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Tällainen "toosa"-sähköbussi Alppimaan tyyliin:
http://www.abb.com/cawp/seitp202/931...400302fcd.aspx

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tällainen "toosa"-sähköbussi Alppimaan tyyliin:
> http://www.abb.com/cawp/seitp202/931...400302fcd.aspx


Tuohan olisi kätevä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

5.9.2013 oli Helsingin Kiasman pysäkillä _ebus_ pysäköitynä.

----------


## Nak

> 5.9.2013 oli Helsingin Kiasman pysäkillä _ebus_ pysäköitynä.


Ja äsken tämä Kabus oli kymppiuutisten loppukevennyksessä  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ja äsken tämä Kabus oli kymppiuutisten loppukevennyksessä


Nähtävissä täällä:
http://www.katsomo.fi/?progId=233841

----------


## Karosa

Keskiviikko 4.12.

VT #3001 (Ebusco-sähköbussi) on saapunut Suomenojan varikolle.

----------


## Karosa

Ebusco-sähköbussi on saanut kilvikseen LMA-370.

----------


## kuukanko

Yle: Sähköbussin akku on koetuksella Suomen pakkasissa

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Yle: Sähköbussin akku on koetuksella Suomen pakkasissa


Tästä oli myös tänä aamuna Ylen tv-uutisissa melko pitkä juttu. Linkki tuohon uutislähetykseen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tiistai 29.4.
> 
> Sähkö-Kabus / e11


Veolian sivuilla olevan uutisen mukaan se ajaa e11:llä tämän viikon ajan. Siinä ei ollut rahastuslaitteita edes asennettuna, vaan kyytiin pääsi ilmaiseksi.

Sisätiloista huomasi, että kyseessä on todella karkea proto, viimeistelystä kun ei ollut tietoakaan. Liitteenä vähän kuvia.

----------


## kiitokurre

Sähköbusseja voidaan ladata vuoden kuluessa myös bussiterminaalissa, päätepysäkillä tai linjalla, kun niitä on toistaiseksi ladattu vain varikolla.

http://auto.fi.msn.com/liikenne/s%C3...3%A4kill%C3%A4

----------


## Piirka

> Sähköbusseja voidaan ladata vuoden kuluessa myös bussiterminaalissa, päätepysäkillä tai linjalla, kun niitä on toistaiseksi ladattu vain varikolla.


Linkkaamassasi uutisessa mainitaan, että "automaattisia latausjärjestelmiä on ensin koekäytettävä Suomen oloissa ja saatava niistä käyttökokemuksia, ennen kuin järjestelmät otetaan laajemmin käyttöön." Uumajassa on jo neljättä vuotta ollut koekäytössä Suomen oloja vastaavissa olosuhteissa Hybriconin sähköbussi. Yhtiö meni konkkaan runsas vuosi sitten, mutta nousi kuin Feenix-lintu tuhkasta viime syksynä (Västerbottenskuriren). Uumajaan hankitaan tänä vuonna uuden Hybriconin kahdeksan uutta HAW -akkusähköbussia (HAW = Hybricon Artic Whisperer), joista kolme nivelinä ja loput pätkinä. Bussit tulevat linjoille 6 ja 9 sekä lentokenttäbussilinjalle 80. Kaksi uutta latauspistettä rakennetaan arvatenkin kutos/ysilinjojen yhteisille päättäreille Röbäckissä ja Carlshöjdissä.

Tässä juutuubiin ladatussa, tuoreessa videopätkässä komeilee viime marraskuussa toimitettu koebussi lenttokenttälinjalla. Noin puolentoista minsan kohdalla näkyy, kuinka virrottimet kohoavat katolla imemään virtaa lentokentän latauspisteellä (mallia Opbrid Bůsbaar). Lataus kestää 2-3 min (pätkä) ja 5-6 min (nivel).

PS. MSN:n uutispätkässä kuvituksena on käytetty kuvaa Ebusista. Alunperin tuo bussi otettiin suoraan Kabus-tehtaan tuotantolinjalta superkondensaattorihybriditestibussiksi. Koska Kabusseja ei myydä ulkopuolisille, niin omistaako Koiviston auto edelleen Ebusin korin ja alustan?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 15.5.2014 klo 0:17 ---------- Previous Post was on 14.5.2014 at 21:58 ----------

Tukholmassa kokeiltiin kahta "patteribussia" kolmekymmentä vuotta sitten. Kokeilu tyssäsi tiettävästi siihen, että akkuineen busseista tuli liian raskaita.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Linkkaamassasi uutisessa mainitaan, että "automaattisia latausjärjestelmiä on ensin koekäytettävä Suomen oloissa ja saatava niistä käyttökokemuksia, ennen kuin järjestelmät otetaan laajemmin käyttöön." Uumajassa on jo neljättä vuotta ollut koekäytössä Suomen oloja vastaavissa olosuhteissa Hybriconin sähköbussi.


Onhan näitä muutaman auton kokeiluja muuallakin. Mutta on eri asia kokeilla pienissä ympyröissä muutamaa bussia kuin hankkia vakavaan käyttöön 100, kuten HSL suunnittelee. Muutama auto saadaan haalituksi vaikka useammasta paikasta, ja kun kyse on kokeilusta, kaiken maksaa pääasiassa joku muu kuin se, joka myy matkalippuja. Kukaan tai mikään ei toimita lähes ilmaiseksi kokeiltavaksi sataa autoa ja ota niitä parin vuoden päästä takaisin, jos kaikki ei menekään kuten Strösmössä.

En näe kokeilun varsinaisena syynä Suomen oloja, vaan nimenomaan sitä, että kukaan uskaltaa ottaa riskin ja ostaa 100 akkubussia latauslaitteineen. Sekä että kukaan uskaltaa myydä niitä. Sillä ei luotettavaakaan tuotetta osteta ilman mitään takuuta. Ja jos valmistajallakaan ei ole kokemusta, niin ei valmistaja uskalla tai voi antaa takuutakaan. Kokeiluissahan ei ole takuuongelmiakaan, sillä on sovittu, että kokeillaan ja hyväksytty siten, että voi mennä pieleenkin.

Kokeilu on myös opettelua molemmin puolin. HSL on esittänyt alustavasti, että akkubussin pitäisi toimia kuten dieselbussi: tankataan illalla varikolla, ajetaan sitten koko päivä. Arvelen, että tähänastisista kokeiluista on HSL:ssä ymmärretty, että akkubussi ei ole dieselbussi-imitaattori. Joten akkubussin käyttö pitää suunnitella toisella tavalla. Akkukäyttöisiä ajoneuvoja tunteva osaa tietenkin laskea optimaaliset käyttöolosuhteet kokeilemattakin.

Ei ole ihme, että alalla mietitään nyt erilaisia pysäkkilatauskonsepteja. Päivän ajoon riittävä akusto vie puolet bussin kapasiteetista sekä tuplaa bussin hinnan ja painon. Ja kuitenkin bussit seisovat päätepysäkeillä, jonka ajan voisi käyttää lataukseen. Lyhyillä linjoilla päätepysäkkiaika on vieläpä pitkä suhteessa linjan ajoaikaan. Pitkiä matkoja varten on jo yli sata vuotta vanhat sähköisen liikenteen ratkaisut, ei pitkiin linjoihin tarvita akkubusseja.

Asiakkaan kannalta ei kuitenkaan riitä, että on olemassa joku latausratkaisu. Alan teollisuuden tätyy löytää jonkinlainen yhteisymmärrys asiassa, jos mielivät saada tuotteitaan kaupaksi. Ei ole vaikea ymmärtää, että HSL ei perusta joka firmalle omia latauspysäkkejä, vaan kaikkien on toimittava sillä mallilla, joka tänne otetaan.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> Tukholmassa kokeiltiin kahta "patteribussia" kolmekymmentä vuotta sitten. Kokeilu tyssäsi tiettävästi siihen, että akkuineen busseista tuli liian raskaita.


Sähköajoneuvojen akkujen paino on keventynyt 30 vuodessa lähes 90% (20 -> 150 Wh/kg).



> Onhan näitä muutaman auton kokeiluja muuallakin. Mutta on eri asia kokeilla pienissä ympyröissä muutamaa bussia kuin hankkia vakavaan käyttöön 100, kuten HSL suunnittelee. Muutama auto saadaan haalituksi vaikka useammasta paikasta, ja kun kyse on kokeilusta, kaiken maksaa pääasiassa joku muu kuin se, joka myy matkalippuja.


Onko lopulliset sähköbussit tarkoitus kilpailuttaa "normaalisti", ostaa ja pitää HSL:n omaisuutena, perustaa kalustoyhtiö vai vuokrata/myydä/liisata HSL:ltä liikennöitsijöille? 100kpl olisi taloudellisesti järkevintä tilata tukkuna, mutta onko järkevää kilpailuttaa pelkkä liikennöinti (kuljettajien selkänahasta) vai perustaa "HKL-bussiliikenne" uudelleen?



> Kokeilu on myös opettelua molemmin puolin. HSL on esittänyt alustavasti, että akkubussin pitäisi toimia kuten dieselbussi: tankataan illalla varikolla, ajetaan sitten koko päivä. Arvelen, että tähänastisista kokeiluista on HSL:ssä ymmärretty, että akkubussi ei ole dieselbussi-imitaattori. Joten akkubussin käyttö pitää suunnitella toisella tavalla. Akkukäyttöisiä ajoneuvoja tunteva osaa tietenkin laskea optimaaliset käyttöolosuhteet kokeilemattakin.
> 
> Ei ole ihme, että alalla mietitään nyt erilaisia pysäkkilatauskonsepteja. Päivän ajoon riittävä akusto vie puolet bussin kapasiteetista sekä tuplaa bussin hinnan ja painon. Ja kuitenkin bussit seisovat päätepysäkeillä, jonka ajan voisi käyttää lataukseen. Lyhyillä linjoilla päätepysäkkiaika on vieläpä pitkä suhteessa linjan ajoaikaan. Pitkiä matkoja varten on jo yli sata vuotta vanhat sähköisen liikenteen ratkaisut, ei pitkiin linjoihin tarvita akkubusseja.


Onkohan johdinautot kuopattu vai vertaillaanko niitä akkuvehkeisiin sitten, kun kokeilusta ollaan saatu kaikki irti? En ihmettelisi, jos johdinautot olisivat edelleen edullisin ratkaisu bussien sähköistämiseen - varsinkin runkoreiteille, joilla johtoa per vuoro tarvitaan roimasti vähemmän, mutta akkuja edelleen yhtä paljon. Pysäkkilatausjärjestelmä vähentää kylläkin vastaavasti kustannuksia per vuoro sitä mukaa, kun busseja lisätään samalle pysäkkiverkolle - yhdistettynä matalaan akkukapasiteettiin ratkaisu sopii siispä hyvin myös kustannuksiltaan liityntäliikennealueelle. Hajanaisille runkoreiteille, kuten HSL-alueen tulevalle runkobussiverkolle, suosittelisin johdinautovaihtoehdon säilyttämistä vertailuissa. Kiintoisan lisän soppaan tuo myös (pysäkiltä) ladattava kaasu/sähköhybridi.

----------


## kuukanko

Volvo tutkii mahdollisuutta rakentaa vuoden 2015 aikana Göteborgin keskustaan 300 - 500 metriä pitkä induktiopohjainen latausjärjestelmä, jossa akkubussit voisivat ladata akkujaan normaalin ajon aikana. Volvon lehdistötiedote (englanniksi)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko lopulliset sähköbussit tarkoitus kilpailuttaa "normaalisti", ostaa ja pitää HSL:n omaisuutena, perustaa kalustoyhtiö vai vuokrata/myydä/liisata HSL:ltä liikennöitsijöille? 100kpl olisi taloudellisesti järkevintä tilata tukkuna, mutta onko järkevää kilpailuttaa pelkkä liikennöinti (kuljettajien selkänahasta) vai perustaa "HKL-bussiliikenne" uudelleen?


En osaa vastata HSL:n puolesta kysymykseesi. Mutta kokeiluja tehdään tällä hetkellä operaattorin kanssa, sillä eihän HSL:llä ole omia busseja eikä kuljettajia. Akkubussien hankinnassa edettäneen liikennöintisopimusten uusiutumisen tahdissa, sillä kesken olevia sopimuksia lienee mahdoton muuttaa ajettavaksi akkubusseilla muuten kuin siten, että akkubussi menee täysin operaattoriin piikkiin. Siis operattori saanee ajaa dieselvuorja akkubusseilla, mutta HSL ei maksa siitä mitään lisää. Tietenkin tällainen voi olla mahdollista, jos akkubussin käyttö on dieselbussia halvempaa. Voi ollakin, mutta operaattori ei ehkä halua tai kykene ottamaa tähän liittyvää riskiä yksin.




> Onkohan johdinautot kuopattu vai vertaillaanko niitä akkuvehkeisiin sitten, kun kokeilusta ollaan saatu kaikki irti?


Eikö HSL päättänyt vuoden 2011 johdinautoselvityksen perusteella, että johdinautot on kuopattu. En itsekään näe niille enää rakoa, jos tai kun akkubussit ovat kaupallisesti kypsiä. Akkubussihan tarjoaa kaikki johdinauton edut ilman johtimia.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

Helsingin Uutisten tänään 9.9.2015 ilmestyneessä numerossa on lyhyehkö artikkeli akkusähköbusseista. Jutun tekee hieman provokatiiviseksi viittaukset linjaan 550, joka kirjoituksenkin mukaan nostetaan raiteille. *Linkki näköislehteen*. Sähköbussikirjoitus on aukeamalla s. 6 - 7.

----------


## 339-DF

Tuosta jutusta saisi äidinkielen tunnille aivan mainiota opetusmateriaalia. Siitä paistaa läpi toimittajan ennakkoasenne, että ratikka on turha ja bussi kyllä riittää. Haastateltava tuntuu ymmärtävän asian niin kuin se on, mutta toimittaja yrittää silti kaikin keinoin saada oman agendansa kuulostamaan parhaalta. 

Tällaiset lehtijutut eivät toivottavasti yleisty, sillä vastakkainasettelu tietäisi sekä sähköbusseille että raitiovaunuille hallaa. Ne ovat busseja ihan niin kuin bussi nyt on bussi, mutta ne ovat myös hiljaisia ja ehkä jonakin päivänä käyttökustannuksiltaan ja -iältään edullisempia kuin polttomottoribussit. Helsingin linja 24 tulee ekana mieleen  sinne niitä pitäisi saada, korttelikaupungin katukuiluihin kevyesti kuormittuvalle linjalle, jonka ei koskaan ole syytä "kiivetä raiteille", tuota HU:n toimittajan ilmaisua lainatakseni.

Toinen helppo kohde olisivat esimerkiksi Herttoniemestä ja Itiksestä lähtevät liityntälinjat. Isot terminaalit ja lyhyet linjat, joten latausinfraa ei tarvitsisi rakentaa kuin kahteen paikkaan.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

Akkusähköbussin haastajaksi voi pian nousta myös polttokennobussi, joka on myös päästötön ja hiljainen mutta painaa selvästi vähemmän. Etuna on myös tankkauksen nopeus, vaikka siihen toki tarvitaan vetyinfrastruktuuri, jota useimmissa paikoissa ei vielä ole.

Polttokennojen markkinajohtajat löytyvät tällä hetkellä Yhdysvalloista ja Japanista. Niihin uskoo erityisesti Toyota, jolla on jo pienimuotoisessa sarjavalmistuksessa Mirai -henkilöauto, joka on polttokennokäyttöinen.

Ballard on tainnut asentaa polttokennoja myös raitiovaunuihin.

Hatusta vedetty arvaukseni on, että henkilöautokilvan voittavat sähköautot ja bussikilvan taas polttokennot. Olisi mukava nähdä noita jälkimmäisiä vielä joskus Suomessakin.

----------


## kiitokurre

Aamulehti: Tälläinen on puoli miljoonaa maksava sähköbussi - katso visualisointi

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Mikä se sellainen bussi on jonka kulkee Helsingissä linhjalla 24? Panin merkille kun se tuli pysäkille Korkeavuorenkadulla, niin sen diesel-moottori vielä kävi. Sitten se sammui ja bussi  lähti pysäkiltä äänettömästi, ilmeisesti sähkömoottorin avulla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## bussifriikki

> Mikä se sellainen bussi on jonka kulkee Helsingissä linhjalla 24? Panin merkille kun se tuli pysäkille Korkeavuorenkadulla, niin sen diesel-moottori vielä kävi. Sitten se sammui ja bussi  lähti pysäkiltä äänettömästi, ilmeisesti sähkömoottorin avulla. 
> 
> t. Rainer


HelBin hybridi-Volvo.

----------


## kuukanko

Tämän päivän Hesarissa on juttu sähköbusseista, jossa on kuvakin Kabusista (HTF-607) muutetusta Linkkerin sähköbussista HSL-väreissä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämän päivän Hesarissa on juttu sähköbusseista, jossa on kuvakin Kabusista (HTF-607) muutetusta Linkkerin sähköbussista HSL-väreissä.


Aika hassun näköinen viritelmä tuo virroittaja ja raskas "ajolanka". Wienissä näin bussin, jonka katolla oli ratikan virroittimen kanssa identtinen virroitin ja ajolankakin oli ratikoista tuttu, vaikka vain muutaman metrin pituinen tynkä (joka sallii kuljettajalle enemmän vapautta kuin tuollainen hyvin lyhyt latauspätkä). Huomattavasti tyylikkäämmän näköistä. Mahtaakohan tuo Tapiola nyt olla lopullinen ratkaisu?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aika hassun näköinen viritelmä tuo virroittaja ja raskas "ajolanka". Wienissä näin bussin, jonka katolla oli ratikan virroittimen kanssa identtinen virroitin ja ajolankakin oli ratikoista tuttu, vaikka vain muutaman metrin pituinen tynkä (joka sallii kuljettajalle enemmän vapautta kuin tuollainen hyvin lyhyt latauspätkä). Huomattavasti tyylikkäämmän näköistä. Mahtaakohan tuo Tapiola nyt olla lopullinen ratkaisu?


Wienissä taisi olla niin, että ilmassa oli vähän kuin johdinauton ajolangat, kaksi rinnakkaista lankaa. Akkubussin latausvirroitin oli myös kaksineuvoinen. Eli vaikka virroitin oli ratikan virroittimen oloinen rakenteeltaan, siinä oli kuitenkin kaksi toisistaan eristettyä kontaktijaksoa siinä, missä ratikan virroittimessa on yksi koko virroittimen levyinen hiili. Ratkaisu on siten paljon yksinkertaisempi kuin tähän Linkkeriin valittu, jossa näyttää olevan kaukaloon nähden keskelle hakeutuva sivuttain liikkuva kosketinlaite virroittimen yläosassa. Siemensin ratkaisu Wienissä on siis yksinkertainen, ilman liikkuvia osia itse virroittimessa ja kiinteän rakenteen puolella ei tarvita kuin kaksi lankaa. Kohdistus perustuu siihen, että bussi ajaa pysäkille laiturin reunaan, mikä onnistuu hyvin alle puolen metrin takkuudella, jonka ratkaisu edellyttää. Wieniläin ratkaisu on näin myös yhteensopiva johdinautojen kanssa.

Antero

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tämän päivän Hesarissa on juttu sähköbusseista, jossa on kuvakin Kabusista (HTF-607) muutetusta Linkkerin sähköbussista HSL-väreissä.


Ottamalla osoitteen sivun vasemman laidan jakonapeista saa aikaan linkin, jonka pitäisi toimia maksumuurista välittämättä. Siis näin.

Jutussa mainitaan Merituulentien bussiterminaalin valmistuvan vuonna 2019. Miten bussien on tarkoitus kulkea metron ja terminaalin valmistumisen välillä?

----------


## petteri

> Tämän päivän Hesarissa on juttu sähköbusseista, jossa on kuvakin Kabusista (HTF-607) muutetusta Linkkerin sähköbussista HSL-väreissä.


Millaisella virralla tuollaisella asemalla akkuja ladataan? Tasavirralla ilmeisesti, mutta miten suuri on jännite ja virta? Ja kuinka suuri akku tuollaisessa bussissa on?

----------


## ArtiZi

Kokeiluversioissa käytetään Schunkin kehittämää liityntälaitetta (virroitinta). Virroittimessa kulkee latausvirran lisäksi (+ ja -) suojamaa sekä lataustietoa, joilla suojellaan ladattavia akkuja.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT86Rkd4Sy8

-Artturi

----------


## petteri

http://www.linkkerbus.com/naytasivu/...frastructure/7
http://www.linkkerbus.com/naytasivu/...construction/5

Akkukapasiteetti: 40-48 KWh
Kulutus: 0,5-0,8 KWh/km

Hmm. Jos latausjännite on 24V, kuten Schunkin perusmallissa ja latauksen teho on 200 KW, virtaa olisi 8000 ampeeria. 200KW latausteholla minuutissa siirtyisi 3,3 KWh eli minuutin latauksella voisi ajaa 4-6 kilometriä, jos nuo kulutuslukemat pitävät paikkansa.

----------


## ArtiZi

Latausjännite näillä järjestelmillä on 750VDC ja maksimi virta tyypillisesti 330A (n. 250 kW).

----------


## Rehtori

Tänään purettiin rekan lavetilta Volvon akkusähköbussia Otaniemessa VTT:n ja yliopiston välimaastossa. Varmaankin menossa VTT:lle testattavaksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Näköjään Göteborgin linjalla 55 liikkunut Keolis 2032 on saapunut tuonne Espooseen. Svenska Omnibusföreningenin sivuilta löytyy tietoutta Volvon sähköbusseista, mm. tällainen viesti kuvineen. Linkin viestiketjua kannattaa selata myös ruudulla ensin näkyvän kohdan ylä- ja alapuolelta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tänään purettiin rekan lavetilta Volvon akkusähköbussia Otaniemessa VTT:n ja yliopiston välimaastossa. Varmaankin menossa VTT:lle testattavaksi.


Siis onko tämä akkubussi vai hybridi? Rattivaunun linkin kautta bussi 2039 on hybridi. Espooseen tulleen bussin numero on 2032. 2039 on kyllä pidempi kuin 2032, jossa on vain yksi ovi(!) bussin keskellä.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kuvan ajoneuvo (2032) on täyssähköbussi. Nroilla 2034 - 2040 varustetut bussit ovat sähköhybridejä (käyttäisin mieluummin termiä ladattavia hybridejä). 2031 - 2033:ssa on hyvin leveät ovet auton keskiosassa, mutta ei muita ovia. Hybrideissä on normaali 2+2+2-ovitus. Täyssähköajoneuvojen (2031 - 2033) pituuskin on vain 10720 mm.

----------


## Karosa

Tänään ajoin Linkkerillä ensimmäistä kertaa Espoon linjalla 11 kaksi kierrosta, ja on pakko kehua autoa oikein hyväksi ajoneuvoksi.

Auto kulkee todella ripeästi ja pehmeästi sekä on todella hiljainen.

Tapiolan pikalatausjärjestelmä mahdollistaa hyvin näiden jatkuvan, päivittäisen linjakäytön - pikalatausaika on vain n. 5 minuuttia ja se lataa akut n. 85 prosenttiin (kun ladataan joka kierroksen välein).

Miinuspuolia tästä on aikalailla perus Kabuksen räminä ja kolina, akseliväli ja sivuikkunan puuttuminen.

Luojan kiitos tässä ei ole turvaohjaamoa, jopa minunlaiselleni pienenkokoiselle kuljettajalle tulisi erittäin ahtaat olot ohjaamossa.

Muuten tämä on kyllä positiivisen kehityksen tulos, odotan mielelläni millainen täysin nollasta rakennettu Linkker on - tällähän (TDF #3007) on mittarissa jo 965tkm.

----------


## Bussimies

Onkohan Linkkereistä tehty jotain vielä julkistamattomia lisäkauppoja Helsinkiin ja Turkuun, vai onkohan toimittaja ymmärtänyt väärin? 

Aamulehti nimittäin otsikoi eilen 12.4. paperilehdessään Fortacon sähköbussivalmistusta käsittelevän juttunsa, että "Ensimmäiset 30 bussia menevät Helsinkiin ja Turkuun" ja itse jutussa mainittiin näin: "Kuluvan vuoden aikana on tarkoitus valmistaa 15 bussia sekä Turkuun että Helsinkiin, kertoo liiketoimintajohtaja Jussi Malmi. Tänä vuonna siis 30 bussia, mutta ensi vuonna Fortacolla on valmius rakentaa jo 200 sähkökäyttöistä linja-autoa."

Tiedossa pitäisi olla ennestään vain nuo HSL:n 10 alusta asti valmistettavaa ja Turun kaupunkiliikenne oy:n tilaamat 6 yksilöä.

----------


## antti

Norjalainen uutinen Kööpenhaminan sähköbusseista: Batteribussen er 44 prosent dyrere i drift enn en dieselbuss

Uutinen viittaa Kööpenhaminan BYD-sähköbusseista saatuihin kokemuksiin, jossa kilometrihinnaksi sähköbussilla tuli 12,41 kruunua, kun dieselbussilla kilometrihinnaksi tulee 8,67 kruunua. Tanskassa kilometrihintaan vaikuttaa selvästi paikallinen sähkövero.

----------


## kalle.

http://bussmagasinet.no/?p=6953

----------


## Eppu

> http://bussmagasinet.no/?p=6953


No niin... Milloinkahan Tampereen autot lie saapuvat? Toivoa sopii, että jo ennestään mitäänsanomaton tilaajaväritys edes jotenkin tuohon menis. Ja tuo renkaiden ympäristö, siinä ainakin minun silmää rumentaa huomattavasti tuo musta osuus. Toivottavasti sitä ei tule Tampereen autoihin. Minkäs malliset jakkarat näihin on muuten valittu?

----------


## Rattivaunu

14.9.2016, Helsinki, Koskela

Seison juuri nyt (klo 13.44) Koskelan päätepysäkillä. Tänne ollaan parhaillaan asentamassa sähköbussien pikalataustolppaa. 

Kuvia luvassa myöhemmin.

Edit: kuvalinkki oheisteksteineen

Kuvia Koskelan päätepysäkin lataustolppatyömaalta tulee alkaen *tästä kuvasta*​. Tämän valmistuttua samanlainen pikalatauspiste asennettaneen Ruskeasuolle Invalidisäätiön päätepysäkille.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Myös *Ruskeasuolla* on akkusähköbussien pikalatauslaite. Latauspiste on asennettu h23:n Ínvalidisäätiön pysäkille. Metrolehden 15.9.2016 ilmestyneessä numerossa kerrotaan, että sähköbussiliikenne alkaa Helsingin linjoilla 23 ja 55 lokakuussa. Siellä mainitaan myös, että Rautatientorille tulee vastaavia latauslaitteita marraskuusta lähtien. Niiden on tarkoitus olla käytössä ensi vuoden kesällä.

----------


## Tuomas

Mahtavatkohan nuo Rautatientorin lataustolpat tulla lähtölaitureihin? Joka tapauksessa taitaa olla niin, että sekä 23:lle että 55:lle tarvitaan oma tolppa, jotta bussit ruuhka-aikaan ehtisivät olla latauksessa kauemmin kuin muutamia minuutteja.

----------


## Tuomas

Nyt voinen vahvistaa, että Linkker-liikenne Helsingin linjalla 23 alkaa maanantaina 23.1.2017. (Vielä ei ole tietoa, kuka ajaa ensimmäisen vuoron, mutta minulla on siitä vahva epäilys...)

Tiedotusvälineille Linkkereitä esitellään 13.1.2017.

Nämä tiedot kuulin tiistaina, kun Linkker-koulutukset HelBin kuljettajille alkoivat. Perehdytysajojen yhteydessä tuli myös kuljetettua ensimmäiset "maksavat" asiakkaat. Lainausmerkit, koska rahastuslaitteita ei vielä oltu asennettu.  :Smile: 

Suomen linja-autohistoriallinen seuran nimissä saatan (historia-sanasta huolimatta) järjestää jotakin pientä ajelutusta harrastajille lauantaina 21.1., mutta se riippuu siitä, sopiiko se muille osapuolille. Tässä vaiheessa siis vielä alustava tieto.

----------


## Salomaa

Koska ensimmäinen sähköbussi ajaa linjalla 51 ensimmäisen vuoron ? JOku tietänee tarkasti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Linjan h51 Hakaniemen latauspiste ainakin puuttuu vielä, joten sähköbussiliikenteen käynnistymiseen tuolla linjalla menee varmaan vähintään joitakin viikkoja.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ja niin puuttuu latauspaikka Malminkartanostakin.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Norjalainen uutinen Kööpenhaminan sähköbusseista: Batteribussen er 44 prosent dyrere i drift enn en dieselbuss
> 
> Uutinen viittaa Kööpenhaminan BYD-sähköbusseista saatuihin kokemuksiin, jossa kilometrihinnaksi sähköbussilla tuli 12,41 kruunua, kun dieselbussilla kilometrihinnaksi tulee 8,67 kruunua. Tanskassa kilometrihintaan vaikuttaa selvästi paikallinen sähkövero.


Hei,

osaako joku kertoa miten nuo kustannukset vertautuvat näihin TTY:n Olli Vilppo & Joni Markkula laskelmiin:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0q9ocnwnxr...0copy.pdf?dl=0
ja
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0q9ocnwnxr...0copy.pdf?dl=0

Jälkimmäisessä on arvioitu, että soveltuvalla kaupunkilinjalla akkubussin TCO on 2,9 miljoonaa euroa 10 vuodessa ja dieselin 3,1 miljoonaa euroa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hei,
> 
> osaako joku kertoa miten nuo kustannukset vertautuvat näihin TTY:n Olli Vilppo & Joni Markkula laskelmiin:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0q9ocnwnxr...0copy.pdf?dl=0
> ja
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0q9ocnwnxr...0copy.pdf?dl=0
> 
> Jälkimmäisessä on arvioitu, että soveltuvalla kaupunkilinjalla akkubussin TCO on 2,9 miljoonaa euroa 10 vuodessa ja dieselin 3,1 miljoonaa euroa.


Viestissäsi on kotimaisten tutkijoiden laskelman linkki kahteen kertaan. Mutta itse asiaan, erilaisilla muuttujilla päästään erilaisiin tuloksiin. Ulkomaisessa esimerkissä kalustona on BYDin "hidasladattava" perinteinen akkubussi, joka käyttää tanskalaisella verotustavalla verotettua sähköä. Kotimaisessa esimerkissä käytetään pikaladattavaa, ulkomaista kevyempää ja samalla pienikulutuksisempaa kalustoa suomalaisen sähkön hinnalla.

Suomessakin on jo pilottivaiheessa ainakin kahdenlaisia akkusähköbusseja. Helsingissä ja Turussa on käytössä Linkker-kevytrakennesähköbusseja, joiden (energian)kulutus on jo todella pieni. Tampereen Solariksissakin on edullinen sähkönkulutus, muttei aivan niin pieni kuin Linkkereissä (tiedot ovat peräisin Bussiammattilainen-lehden Testiryhmä-artikkelisarjasta).

Menee vielä aikaa, kunnes saadaan nykyisiä arvioita luotettavampaa tietoa akkusähköbussien elinkaarikustannuksista. Se tiedetään, että kilometrikustannus on sähköbussilla hyvin pieni polttomoottoribussiin verrattuna. Sekin tiedetään, että mitä enemmän sähköbussilla ajetaan, sitä edullisemmaksi se tulee. Mutta siitä ei taida olla varmaa tietoa, mikä on akkujen todellinen elinikä ja mitä niiden uusiminen lopulta kustantaa.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

Toisen linkin piti olla tämmönen:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1vj8axdta7...kkula.pdf?dl=0

----------


## Rattivaunu

Poriin on tulossa midikokoinen Rosero-akkusähköbussi. Roseron maahantuonnin ja Porin Linjat Oy:n tiedote.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Liikennevirasto on julkaissut Selvityksen sähköbussien edistämiseksi suomalaisilla kaupunkiseuduilla.

----------


## aki

> Liikennevirasto on julkaissut Selvityksen sähköbussien edistämiseksi suomalaisilla kaupunkiseuduilla.


Espoossa olisi mahdollista rakentaa suhteellisen suppea mutta kattava latausverkosto Länsimetron aloituksen jälkeen. Tämän mahdollistaa uusi bussilinjasto jossa isolla osalla linjoista on paljon yhteisiä päätepisteitä. Hahmottelin aikani kuluksi latausverkostoa uuteen linjastoon perustuen.

Espoon asema: 227
Jorvi: 226, 531, 542, 549
Kauklahti: 118, 165 (linjojen päätepysäkki yhdistettäisiin)
Kivenlahti: 146, 147, 543
Leppävaara: 113, 114, 202*, 203*,226, 227, 532, 543
Matinkylä(M): 112, 134, 136, 146, 147, 157*, 158, 165, 532**
Soukka: 542
Tapiola(M): 112, 113, 114, 115*, 118,B*, 124, 549
Tiistilä: 531,B*
Tillinmäki: 124, 158 (linjojen päätepysäkki yhdistettäisiin)
Tuomarila: 134, 136

* Linjat 115, 118B, 157, 202, 203 ja 531B ovat sen verran lyhyitä, että näiden lataus hoituisi yhdellä latauspisteellä. 115 ja 118B Tapiolassa, 157 Matinkylässä, 202 ja 203 Leppävaarassa ja 531B Tiistilässä.

** Linjan 532 päätepysäkki pitäisi saada sijoitettua Matinkylän bussiterminaaliin jolloin sille ei tarvitsisi rakentaa erillistä latausasemaa katuverkkoon. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi jatkaa linjaa Tiistilään jossa olisi yhteinen latauspiste linjan 531,B kanssa.

Pohjois-Espoon bussilinjastoa tuskin on järkevää sähköistää koska alue on suhteellisen harvaan asuttua ja bussivuorojen määrä on huomattavasti vähäisempi kuin Etelä -ja Keski-Espoossa. Parhaat hyödyt tulevat alueilla jossa on tiheä bussiliikenne ja paljon käyttäjiä.

----------


## vristo

Linkkeri-koulussa tänään.

Näitä on tulossa kaksi kappaletta linjalla 51, kunhan latausasemat saadaan rakennettua Hakaniemeen ja Malminkartanoon, Neulastielle (on rakenteilla jo). Koulutus tapahtui HelBin autolla 1612 ja kouluttajana toimi Linkkerin edustaja.

Hyvä auto, näitä lisää. Lataus sujuu hetkessä (minuuteissä). Tässä on kaupunkibussiliikenteen tulevaisuus. 

Hauska yksityiskohta on, että näissä on "ratikkakello" ("ding-ding-ding!") varoitusäänenä tavanomaisen auton äänimerkin lisäksi.

Linkker-koulu

----------


## Salomaa

Millaisia kokemuksia ammattilaiset ovat saaneet pidemmältä käyttöajalta 23.n linjalta ?

----------


## Tuomas

Kuluneiden kahden viikon aikana olen ajanut karkeasti laskien 24 tuntia  Linkkeriä linjalla 23. Torstaina olin liikkeellä dieselbussilla hieman  reilut 3 tuntia, ja kyllä täytyy sanoa, että hyötysuhteiden eron huomaa  hyvin selvästi.

Linkkerillä kun nostaa tietyssä kohdassa ja tietyssä nopeudessa jalan  virtapolkimelta, bussi rullaa erittäin hyvin, energiaa ei kulu, ja  hieman joutuu joskus jopa sähköjarrulla hillitsemään vauhtia ja  keräämään energiaa talteen ennen seuraavaa pysäkkiä. Dieselbussilla kun  samassa kohdassa ja samassa nopeudessa nostaa jalan kaasupolkimelta,  nopeus lähtee hiipumaan, ja hieman joutuu joskus jopa painamaan lisää  kaasua, että bussi jaksaisi kulkea seuraavalle pysäkille. Niin paljon  menee tehoa hukkaan dieselmoottorin sisäisiin kitkoihin  (=moottorijarrutus) ja vaihteiston pyörittämiseen.

Sähkömoottorin parempi hyötysuhde ja sen näkeminen kouriintuntuvasti on  yksi peruste mielipiteelleni, että sähkössä on bussiliikenteen  tulevaisuus, kuten vristokin sanoi. Esimerkiksi runkoraideyhteyksien  liityntälinjat voisi mielestäni saman tien muuttaa sähköbusseilla  ajettaviksi.

Siitä voidaan sitten olla monta mieltä, onko juuri Linkker kaikkein  onnistunein sähköbussi. Minä olen sitä mieltä, että vielä on paljon  tekemistä, ennen kuin voidaan puhua edes hyvästä linja-autosta. Ovien  kanssa on ollut runsaasti ongelmia, mikä ei tietenkään liity mitenkään  käyttövoimaan, ja moni kollega raportoi myös latauksen  epäonnistumisista. Minulla kuitenkin lähes joka kerta lataus onnistuu,  ja pystyn jo ajamaan bussin kerralla lataustolpan alle ilman sen  suurempia tarkan paikan tarkastamisia ja etsimisiä.

Kaikesta huolimatta ajan mielelläni Linkkerillä, koska ainakin vielä se tuntuu uudelta ja erikoiselta.

Tähän mennessä blogin puolella on Linkker-kokemuksia kertynyt seuraavasti. Lisääkin tekstiä tullee, kunhan kilometrejä karttuu lisää.
Linkker-koulutusLinkker 13LE (arvostelu)Linkkerillä lataamatta

----------


## Salomaa

Tuon selostuksen perusteella ei ole siis mitään sellaista isompaa  ongelmaa, joka hidastaisi sähköbussien käyttöönottoa ?

----------


## Tuomas

Väitän, vaikka kokeilu Helsingin puolella ei ole kauan kestänyt, että  nyt on osoitettu, että päätepysäkillä pikaladattavilla sähköbusseilla on  mahdollista hoitaa kaupunkiliikennettä.

Suurin este sähköbussien käyttöönotossa on mielestäni tällä hetkellä  infrastuktuurin puute. Kenen vastuulla on latausasemien rakentaminen ja  niiden huolto, ja ennen kaikkea niiden maksaminen? Kaupunki? Liikenteen  tilaaja? Liikennöitsijä? Öljy-yhtiöt?

Myös asenteet saattavat hidastaa akkusähköbussien käyttöönottoa.  Sähköbussin hinta lienee huomattavasti korkeampi kuin dieselbussin, ja  se on vieläpä täynnä uutta tekniikkaa, jonka käyttöikä on vielä  arvoitus. Entä onko edessä jossakin vaiheessa se, että ajoneuvoissa  käytettävää sähköä verotetaan yhtä rankalla kädellä kuin polttoaineita  nykyään? Se nostaisi sähköbussilla ajamisen kustannuksia, jotka  nykyisellään ovat huomattavasti dieselbussia pienemmät.

----------


## Salomaa

Kuka nyt maksaa nämä olemassa olevat latausasemat ja rakenteilla olevat ?

----------


## aki

> Kuka nyt maksaa nämä olemassa olevat latausasemat ja rakenteilla olevat ?


HKL näitä latausasemia rakentaa joten eiköhän Helsingin kaupunki tämän infran maksa.

----------


## Samppa

> HKL näitä latausasemia rakentaa joten eiköhän Helsingin kaupunki tämän infran maksa.


Veikkaan kuitenkin, että rakentaja on Helen (Helsingin Energia).

----------


## aki

> Veikkaan kuitenkin, että rakentaja on Helen (Helsingin Energia).


HSL:n tiedotteesta poimittua: "HSL:n kumppanina hankkeessa ovat mm. HKL, joka rakentaa Helsingin latausasemat ja Helsingin bussiliikenne Oy, joka hoitaa linjan 23 liikennettä"
Varmaan mukana on myös Helen, mutta joka tapauksessa latausasemat maksaa Helsinki. Tiedä sitten onko projektiin lisäksi saatu jotain EU-tukia?

----------


## 339-DF

Tuo "kuka maksaa" on aina vähän makuasia. Käytännössä laskun kuittaa helsinkiläinen veronmaksaja, Espoon osalta varmaan osin espoolainenkin. Raha voi sitten kiertää HKL:n, HSL:n tai jonkun muun kautta.

Akkubussit vaativat nuo latausasemat, niiden hankintahinta on kalliimpi ja lisähintaa tulee myös siitä, että lataukselle on varattava aikaa. Joskus kierrosaika on niin väljä, ettei tuosta tule lisäkuluja, mutta joskus sähköistys vaatii yhden auton lisäämistä linjalle, ja silloin lasku on jo paljon suurempi, luokkaa 200300 000 /vuosi. Olikos se nyt linja 23, jolle tällainen lisälasku tuli? Käytännössä se raha on tietysti jostain muualta pois, koska liikennöinnin kokonaisbudjetti tuskin tuon vuoksi kasvaa.

On silti hyvä, että Helsingin seutu on mukana akkubussien testaamisessa jo nyt. Ne ovat ilman muuta tulevaisuuden ratkaisu ja voisin kuvitella, että hintaero dieseliin verrattuna kuroutuu jos ei nyt kokonaan umpeen niin ainakin pienemmäksi jo seuraavan 10 vuoden aikana.

----------


## vristo

Nyt Linkker on testattavana Berliinissä:

http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/berli...28?dmcid=sm_fb

----------


## Salomaa

Se etu että dieselbussin päästöt jää pois on iso asia. Sen terveyshyödyn laskeminen riippuu laskentakaavasta, mutta iso asia ja summa on kyseessä joka tapauksessa.

----------


## Melamies

> Akkubussit vaativat nuo latausasemat, niiden hankintahinta on kalliimpi ja lisähintaa tulee myös siitä, että lataukselle on varattava aikaa. Joskus kierrosaika on niin väljä, ettei tuosta tule lisäkuluja, mutta joskus sähköistys vaatii yhden auton lisäämistä linjalle, ja silloin lasku on jo paljon suurempi, luokkaa 200300 000 /vuosi. Olikos se nyt linja 23, jolle tällainen lisälasku tuli?


Kyllä kierrosajassa olisi oltava sen verran väljää, että muutaman minuutin latauksen ehtii tekemään. Pitäähän kuljettajankin päästä happihypylle, ainakin kävelemään bussin ympäri, mieluummin vielä tarvittaessa wc-käynnille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä kierrosajassa olisi oltava sen verran väljää, että muutaman minuutin latauksen ehtii tekemään. Pitäähän kuljettajankin päästä happihypylle, ainakin kävelemään bussin ympäri, mieluummin vielä tarvittaessa wc-käynnille.


Sehän on ihan tuurista kiinni  jossain se raja menee aina. Päättäritauko on pääasiassa ajantasausta, toki myös kuskin elpymistä. Ajantasauksesta tingitään, jos auto on myöhässä  sitähän se tasaaminen tarkoittaa. Mutta jos on pakko ladata, on myös pakko seistä. Niinpä latausaika tulee sen ajantasausajan eli sen tinkimisvaran päälle.

----------


## sane

> Sehän on ihan tuurista kiinni  jossain se raja menee aina. Päättäritauko on pääasiassa ajantasausta, toki myös kuskin elpymistä. Ajantasauksesta tingitään, jos auto on myöhässä  sitähän se tasaaminen tarkoittaa. Mutta jos on pakko ladata, on myös pakko seistä. Niinpä latausaika tulee sen ajantasausajan eli sen tinkimisvaran päälle.


Eikös Tuomas aiemmassa viestissään kirjoittanut, että Linkkerillä pääsee jopa kolme kierrosta ilman lataamista. Ja jos latauspisteet tulee reitin molempiin päihin, on varsin helppo kuvitella, ettei lataukselle tarvitse varata ylimääräistä päättäreille? Alkuvaiheessa voidaan toki haluta pitää enemmän löysää mahdollisten ongelmien varalta, mutta pidemmän päälle tämän uskoisi tuhoavan sähköbussien taloudellisuuden.

Onko foorumilla muuten tietoa, kuinka nopeasti näitä sähköbusseja meinataan ruveta ottamaan isommissa määrin käyttöön HSL-liikenteessä? Hinta lienee tällä hetkellä yksi suuri hidaste (oliko n. 200 k kalliimpi kuin dieselbussi), mutta akkujen hintakehitystä seuranneena tuo hintaero ei voi volyymien kasvaessa säilyä. Muistaakseni Teslalla akut nyt jo alle 200 USD/kWh. Nämä eivät kemialtaan ole samanlaisia, kuin Linkkerin (suurempi energiatiheys, pienempi tehotiheys & kestävyys). 1000 USD/kWh hinnan onnistuin löytämään näille, jolloin akkupaketin hinnaksi jäisi ~ 60 k, eli huomattavasti pienempi, kuin tuo hintaero.

----------


## MJG

> Sehän on ihan tuurista kiinni  jossain se raja menee aina. Päättäritauko on pääasiassa ajantasausta, toki myös kuskin elpymistä. Ajantasauksesta tingitään, jos auto on myöhässä  sitähän se tasaaminen tarkoittaa. Mutta jos on pakko ladata, on myös pakko seistä. Niinpä latausaika tulee sen ajantasausajan eli sen tinkimisvaran päälle.


Ei kai kuitenkaan päälle vaan rinnalle? 

Jos ajantasaus on kolme minuuttia ja tarvittava latausaika viisi, lähdetään viiden minuutin kuluttua, ei kahdeksan, eikö niin?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei kai kuitenkaan päälle vaan rinnalle? 
> 
> Jos ajantasaus on kolme minuuttia ja tarvittava latausaika viisi, lähdetään viiden minuutin kuluttua, ei kahdeksan, eikö niin?


Jos oletetaan, että 3 ja 5 ovat luvut niin:

Nyt dieselbussilla on aikataulussa 3 min tasausaikaa. Todellisuudessa tuo aika on mitä tahansa nollasta ylöspäin riippuen siitä, milloin auto saapuu päättärille.

Jatkossa sähköbussilla olisi aikataulussa 3+5 min päätepysäkkiaikaa, josta 3 min olisi varattu aikataulun tasaamiseen ja 5 min lataamiseen. Todellisuudessa tuo aika olisi mitä tahansa viidestä ylöspäin riippuen siitä, milloin auto saapuu päättärille. Eli sekä teoreettinen että todellinen päättäritauko pitenevät 5 min.

Erikseen voi olla niitä tilanteita, joissa päättäriajaksi riittäisi 3 min, mutta esimerkiksi tasavuorovälit johtavat siihen, että se päättäriaika onkin 9 min. Silloin ei tietenkään tule lisäkuluja siitä, että päättäriajan minimi kasvaa kolmesta kahdeksaan, koska vuoroväli pakottaa sen päättäriajan pidemmäksi kuin 8.

Sanelle vielä, että tuo kustannusten nousu ja latausajan lisääminen ovat ihan todellisuutta, eivät mitään spekulaatiota. Se voi olla, että toisinkin voisi toimia, mutta kun ei toimita, niin siitä syntyy kuluja ihan oikeasti.

----------


## Tuomas

> Eikös Tuomas aiemmassa viestissään kirjoittanut, että Linkkerillä pääsee jopa kolme kierrosta ilman lataamista. Ja jos latauspisteet tulee reitin molempiin päihin, on varsin helppo kuvitella, ettei lataukselle tarvitse varata ylimääräistä päättäreille?


Linkkerillä tosiaan olen päässyt *jopa* kolme kierrosta ilman latausta, mutta täytyy muistaa, että se oli tavallista hiljaisempana sunnuntaiyönä, ja ulkolämpötilakin oli sellainen, ettei lämmitystä tai viilennystä tarvittu. Vaikka olen saman työvuoron ajanut myöhemminkin, en ole samanlaisessa saavutuksessa toista kertaa onnistunut.

Aina olosuhteet eivät ole yhtä ihanteelliset. 23 on ruuhkainen linja, Sturenkatu ja Pasila saattavat hidastaa matkaa merkittävästi, ja liikennevalojakin on rutkasti. Käytännön elämässä Linkkerillä on mahdollista ajaa noin 1½ - 2 kierrosta yhdellä latauksella, ja useimmat kuljettajat lataavat bussin joka kerta Invalidisäätiöllä ollessaan.

Ehkä parempi tapa ajatella asiaa olisi se, että Linkkerin sähkö riittää reilusti yhteen kierrokseen 23:sta. Jos jollakin kierroksella sattuu jäämään vain kaksi minuuttia aikaa päätepysäkille, niin eihän sitä akkua ole täyteen asti pakko ladata. Sitten vasta tulee ongelmia, jos joka kierroksella jää liian vähän aikaa lataamiselle. Rautatientorin latauspiste helpottaa tätäkin asiaa.




> Onko foorumilla muuten tietoa, kuinka nopeasti näitä sähköbusseja meinataan ruveta ottamaan isommissa määrin käyttöön HSL-liikenteessä?


Linjoille h14 ja h18 tulee seuraavalla kilpailutuskierroksella 30 sähköbussia. Lähde: HS:n sähköbussiartikkeli 13.1.2017.

----------


## iiko

> Ehkä parempi tapa ajatella asiaa olisi se, että Linkkerin sähkö riittää reilusti yhteen kierrokseen 23:sta. Jos jollakin kierroksella sattuu jäämään vain kaksi minuuttia aikaa päätepysäkille, niin eihän sitä akkua ole täyteen asti pakko ladata. Sitten vasta tulee ongelmia, jos joka kierroksella jää liian vähän aikaa lataamiselle. Rautatientorin latauspiste helpottaa tätäkin asiaa.


Olen jostain kuullut, että tuon Linkkerin lataamisessa tulee helposti ongelmia, jos lataa ja ottaa samaan aikaan matkustajia kyytiin. Sanovat, ettei latauslaite tahdo pysyä paikoillaan kun auto heiluu. Onko tällä jotain faktapohjaa?

----------


## sane

> Sanelle vielä, että tuo kustannusten nousu ja latausajan lisääminen ovat ihan todellisuutta, eivät mitään spekulaatiota. Se voi olla, että toisinkin voisi toimia, mutta kun ei toimita, niin siitä syntyy kuluja ihan oikeasti.


En tuota epäilekään, ettei tällä hetkellä näin olisi. Pilottivaiheessahan tämä on ihan hyväksyttävää: Parempi kerätä käytännön kokemuksia aikataulusuunnittelun tueksi, kuin jättää autoja linjoalle. Mutta sitä epäilen, että näin olisi pakko toimia myös jatkossa (ellei näin tosiaan ole suunniteltu toimittavan suuremmassa mittakaavassa?), kun bussikaan ei tarvitse latausta joka ajantasauksella. Ja eikö näitä latureita olisi aina tulossa vähintään kaksi linjaa kohden?

----------


## Miska

> Onko foorumilla muuten tietoa, kuinka nopeasti näitä sähköbusseja meinataan ruveta ottamaan isommissa määrin käyttöön HSL-liikenteessä?


Tarkkaa suunnitelmaa etenemisestä ei vielä ole, mutta käsittääkseni halua sähköbussiliikenteen varsin nopeaan laajentamiseen on niin HSL:ssä kuin jäsenkunnissa. Ihan ensi vuonna sähköbusseja tuskin kovin laajasti lisätään. Ensin täytyy päättää sähköistettävistä linjoista ja rakentaa niille tarvittava latausinfra. Markkinoilla tarjolla oleva kalustokin asettaa omat reunaehtonsa. HSL-alueella valtaosa bussikalustosta on A2-(13-metrinen 2-akselinen auto) tai C-tyyppiä (teliauto), mutta näitä ei ole ainakaan lähitulevaisuudessa todennäköisesti saatavilla kuin ehkä Linkkeriltä eikä sekään ole vielä teliautoa tehnyt. A1-tyyppiä eli 12-metristä standardibussia on saatavilla useilta eurooppalaisilta kalustovalmistajilta, mutta toimitusajat lienevät pidemmät kuin dieselkalustolla. Nivelautoja tullee markkinoille parin vuoden sisällä useilta valmistajilta, mutta dieseltelien korvaamista sähkönivelillä rajoittaa terminaali-infra, joka monin paikoin on suunniteltu siten, ettei nivelautojen käyttäminen ilman kalliita muutostöitä ole mahdollista. Myös linjojen pituus asettaa rajoituksia sähköistykselle. Osviittaa potentiaalisista sähköistettävistä linjoista ja sähköistyksen aikataulusta voi hakea vaikkapa Kuukankorven paikallisliikennesivujen taulukosta, jossa on listattu HSL-alueen liikennöintisopimukset. Helpoimpia tapauksia voisivat ehkä olla metron liityntälinjat niin idässä kuin lännessä sekä Leppävaaran liityntälinjat, mutta katukuilujen hiukkaspäästöjen kannalta kiireisimpiä sähköistettäviä linjoja taas olisivat kantakaupungin alueella liikennöivät linjat.

----------


## Tuomas

> Olen jostain kuullut, että tuon Linkkerin lataamisessa tulee helposti ongelmia, jos lataa ja ottaa samaan aikaan matkustajia kyytiin. Sanovat, ettei latauslaite tahdo pysyä paikoillaan kun auto heiluu. Onko tällä jotain faktapohjaa?


Linkkerissä virroitin on rakennettu niin, että sillä on sivusuunnassa tilaa liikkua noin 30 senttiä kumpaankin suuntaan (koulutuksessa saamieni tietojen mukaan). Jos linja-auto on ajettu keskelle "pistorasiaa" ja suoraan, niin ei sen niin paljon pitäisi kallistella, että lataus keskeytyisi.

Koulutusajojen yhteydessä kyllä saatiin pantografi tippumaan alas bussin liiallisen heilumisen seurauksena, mutta se johtui siitä, että Invalidisäätiön pysäkkiä oli levennetty, eikä lataustolppaa vielä ollut siirretty vastaavasti, mikä vei suuren osan 30 sentin pelivarasta. Eli kyllä se varojärjestelmä on kuitenkin uskoakseni olemassa.

Täytyy kyllä todeta, että tämä ei ole tiukkaa faktaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> HSL:n tiedotteesta poimittua: "HSL:n kumppanina hankkeessa ovat mm. HKL, joka rakentaa Helsingin latausasemat ja Helsingin bussiliikenne Oy, joka hoitaa linjan 23 liikennettä"


Noin tiedote todellakin asian kertoo ja sen perusteella minäkin olen arvellut asian olevan juuri noin.

Turussa latauslaitteet on asentanut todellakin energialaitos eli Turku Energia (Turun kaupungin tiedote). Tampereella koko sähköbussijärjestelmä hankittiin Solarikselta sisältäen myös latausaseman. Kunnan ja ennen muuta sen asukkaiden rooli maksumiehenä on varmasti näissä kaikissa tapauksissa erittäin keskeinen.

Noista maksajajutuista oli spekulaatiota Bussiammattilaisen huhtikuun numerossa. Paikkakunnilla, joissa perinteisesti (yhteis)kunta ei ole kovin paljoa panostanut joukkoliikenteeseen, tälläiset näkökohdat ilman muuta herättävät keskustelua. Vuonna 2014 alkaneen TVV-kauden myötä kunnalla tai kuntayhtymällä saattaa alkaa löytyä laajempaakin mielenkiintoa joukkoliikennettä kohtaan. Sitä vastoin niillä paikkakunnilla, joissa bussiliikenne hoituu edelleenkin markkinaehtoisesti, ei liene itsestäänselvyys mikä taho mahdollisen latausinfran rakentaa ja kenen kukkarosta tai minkä välikäsien kautta infra maksetaan. Viimeksi mainituilla paikkakunnilla sähköinen bussiliikenne tuskin muutenkaan on käynnistymässä ensimmäisten joukossa.

----------


## Kale

> Linkkerillä tosiaan olen päässyt *jopa* kolme kierrosta ilman latausta, mutta täytyy muistaa, että se oli tavallista hiljaisempana sunnuntaiyönä, ja *ulkolämpötilakin oli sellainen, ettei lämmitystä tai viilennystä tarvittu.* Vaikka olen saman työvuoron ajanut myöhemminkin, en ole samanlaisessa saavutuksessa toista kertaa onnistunut.
> 
> Aina olosuhteet eivät ole yhtä ihanteelliset. 23 on ruuhkainen linja, Sturenkatu ja Pasila saattavat hidastaa matkaa merkittävästi, ja liikennevalojakin on rutkasti. Käytännön elämässä Linkkerillä on mahdollista ajaa noin 1½ - 2 kierrosta yhdellä latauksella, ja useimmat kuljettajat lataavat bussin joka kerta Invalidisäätiöllä ollessaan.
> 
> Ehkä parempi tapa ajatella asiaa olisi se, että *Linkkerin sähkö riittää reilusti yhteen kierrokseen 23:sta*. Jos jollakin kierroksella sattuu jäämään vain kaksi minuuttia aikaa päätepysäkille, niin eihän sitä akkua ole täyteen asti pakko ladata. Sitten vasta tulee ongelmia, jos joka kierroksella jää liian vähän aikaa lataamiselle. Rautatientorin latauspiste helpottaa tätäkin asiaa.


Nyt en tiedä miten pitkä matkana tuo linjan 23 siivu on, mutta paino sanalla olosuhteet sekä kuuluisa HSL-alueen mantra: kiire, kiire ja kiire. Tiedätkö sattumalta kuinka paljon keskiverrolla sähköautolla sen rangeen vaikuttaa olosuhteet, joko talven kylmyys tai kesän kuumuus - tai ihan vain huonot olosuhteet (niinkin pienet asiat kuin lasinpyyhkimien käyttö koko matkan, sateella kosteudesta huurtuvan ohjaamon tuuletus kovalla, ym.)? Voin kertoa lähipiiristä että melkoisesti. Sitten pitääkin kysyä tiedätkö kuinka paljon tuollaisen linja-auton pelkkä jäähdytys (tai lämmitys) kuluttaa energiaa, saatika kaikki muut vipstaakkelit?

Mielenkiinnolla odottelen nykyisen HSL-alueen junien, metron, spårien säännöllisen satunnaisen takkuilun päälle suuremmassa mittakaavassa sähköbussien kanssa sekoilua kun lastentautien kanssa painitaan jopa vuosia. Mahtaa olla kuskeilla hymy naamalla kun ensiksi istut penkissä sen 45-60min siivun ja tämän jälkeen istut 10-15min lataamassa bussia vain lähteäksesi siitä taas siivulle. Koska noitahan ei saa missään tapauksessa ladata ellei kuljettaja ole fyysisesti autossa valvomassa tilannetta. Eli entistä enemmän siinä penkissä istumista, aivan kuin jo nykyinen määrä ei olisi tarpeeksi.

Minun mielestä vanhassa vara parempi niin pitkään kunnes sähkötouhu on varmasti lyönyt itsensä läpi. Aika hölmöläisen hommaa lähteä tälläisellä alueella kuin mitä pk-seutu on, pioneerinä testailemaan sähkölinja-autojen toimintaa käytännössä.

----------


## Makke93

> Nyt en tiedä miten pitkä matkana tuo linjan 23 siivu on, mutta paino sanalla olosuhteet sekä kuuluisa HSL-alueen mantra: kiire, kiire ja kiire. Tiedätkö sattumalta kuinka paljon keskiverrolla sähköautolla sen rangeen vaikuttaa olosuhteet, joko talven kylmyys tai kesän kuumuus - tai ihan vain huonot olosuhteet (niinkin pienet asiat kuin lasinpyyhkimien käyttö koko matkan, sateella kosteudesta huurtuvan ohjaamon tuuletus kovalla, ym.)? Voin kertoa lähipiiristä että melkoisesti. Sitten pitääkin kysyä tiedätkö kuinka paljon tuollaisen linja-auton pelkkä jäähdytys (tai lämmitys) kuluttaa energiaa, saatika kaikki muut vipstaakkelit?


23:n pituus on 9,7km. Linkker painaa 9,5 tonnia kun taas keskiverto sähköauto kuten Nissanin Leaf painaa 1,5. Voi karkeasti sanoa että lasinpyykijöiden vaikutus on 1/6. Luuletko oikeasti ettei lämmityksen vaikutusta ole otettu huomioon kun on laskettu sähköbusseille kiertoaikalisiä tai ettei insinööri tiedä että Suomessa on joskus talvisin kylmä? Näitä sähköbusseja on kokeiltu useamman talven Espoon linjalla 11. Kyllä siinä ajassa tällaiset muuttujan on huomattu.




> Mielenkiinnolla odottelen nykyisen HSL-alueen junien, metron, spårien säännöllisen satunnaisen takkuilun päälle suuremmassa mittakaavassa sähköbussien kanssa sekoilua kun lastentautien kanssa painitaan jopa vuosia. Mahtaa olla kuskeilla hymy naamalla kun ensiksi istut penkissä sen 45-60min siivun ja tämän jälkeen istut 10-15min lataamassa bussia vain lähteäksesi siitä taas siivulle. Koska noitahan ei saa missään tapauksessa ladata ellei kuljettaja ole fyysisesti autossa valvomassa tilannetta. Eli entistä enemmän siinä penkissä istumista, aivan kuin jo nykyinen määrä ei olisi tarpeeksi.


Raideliikenteessä junat ja raitiovaunut joutuvat noudattamaan ratojen kulkua. Ne eivät voi ohittaa hajonnutta vaunua kuin vaihteista ja hajonnutta vaunua ei voida ajaa tiensivuun kuten bussiliikenteessä, joka pussiittaa vastaan ja takanatulijat odottamaan ohittamista tai jopa hinausvaunua. Junissa ja Metrossa vikatilanteissa vaikuttaa myös suojavälien noudatus ja turvalaitteiden viat. Raitioliikenteessä haittaavat väärinpysäköidyt autot ja muun liikenteen onnettomuudet joita ei niin vain ohiteta raiteita pitkin.
Huomasit varmaan, että nämä ovat kaikki asioita jotka eivät vaikuta sähköbusseihin eikä matkan viivästymisen pitäisi olla sen suurempi kuin dieselbussilakaan. Laataaminen on laskettu lisäksi kierrosaikoihin ja ne eivät ole pois kuljettajien taukoajoista. Linkkerit kuluttavat nimellisesti 1kwh/km vaikka se olisi kaksinkertainen ääriolosuhteissa ei se tuon 23:n matkan jälkeen 300kW latauslaitteella ole kuin parin minuutin latausaika, olettaen että akut latautuvat lineaarisesti,  ja vaikka eivät niin tuplakin tuosta on vain 5 min.
En kyllä usko, että kuljettaja, jonka työnkuvaan kuuluu istuminen 6 tunnin vuoroissa välittävää onko tahti 45min ajamista, 10min istumista ilman ajamista ja normaali tauko vai 45min ajamista ja normaali tauko. 





> Minun mielestä vanhassa vara parempi niin pitkään kunnes sähkötouhu on varmasti lyönyt itsensä läpi. Aika hölmöläisen hommaa lähteä tälläisellä alueella kuin mitä pk-seutu on, pioneerinä testailemaan sähkölinja-autojen toimintaa käytännössä.


No nyt ei puhuta enää testailusta pioneerinä, busseja on testattu käytännössä ja nyt ollaan päätetty, että vuoteen 2025 mennessä sähköbussien osuus kasvatetaan 1/3 kaikista busseista. Nyt kun ollaan lähdetty ajoissa mukaan on saatu kotimaiselle bussivalmistajalle asiakasperusta, jonka pohjalta se voi lähteä myymään ulkomaille, kuten onkin. Jos olisi odotettu mitä muualla tehdään ja katsottu tuloksia, nämä työpaikat olisivat menneet Puolaan Solarikselle tai Kiinaan. Muutenkin jos Turku ja Tamperekkin ovat jo lähteneet hankkimaan sähköbusseja, niin mikä pääkaupunkiseudussa on niin huonoa, etteivät ne täällä toimisi?

----------


## Salomaa

Linkkeristä olen lukenut myönteisiä juttuja ja erittäin myönteisiä juttuja. Laite kun laite, niin aina ensimmäisiä malleja parannellaan ja jossain se uusi tuodaan esiin. En ole bussiasiantuntija, mutta ymmärsin että Linkker on suomalainen tuote. 

Onhan se ja hyvin mielenkiintoista ja pakollista joukkoliikennefoorumin seuraajille seuraavasta tekniikka & talous -lehden artikkelista.

http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/teknii...kseksi-6623544

Odotan itse koska linjalla 51 aloitetaan sähköbussiliikenne, niin pääsen testaamaan matkustajana.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Näitä (Linkker-sähköbusseja) on tulossa kaksi kappaletta linjalla 51, kunhan latausasemat saadaan rakennettua Hakaniemeen ja Malminkartanoon, Neulastielle (on rakenteilla jo).


Nyt ovat Hakaniemessäkin työt alkaneet. Kovin paljon pidemmällä ei oltu eilen Neulastien pysäkillä Malminkartanossa. Ihan lähipäivinä ei Linkker linjan 51 päätepysäkeillä lataa.

----------


## Salomaa

Hyvää kannattaa odottaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Hakaniemessä on nyt tolppa (kuva 29.6.).

----------


## Pera

> Hakaniemessä on nyt tolppa (kuva 29.6.).


Myös Malminkartanossa on tolppa paikallaan.

----------


## Salomaa

Kait sitten elokuussa pääsee 51:llä sähköllä.  (?)

----------


## Rattivaunu

Turun kaupungin kotisivut kertovat, että Turun kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteen Fölin tilaama sähköbussiliikenne on osoittautunut hyvin onnistuneeksi. *Linkki uutiseen*.

----------


## 339-DF

Onpas kerrassaan oudosti kirjoitettu tiedote. On tietysti hyvä, että kaupunki on investointiinsa tyytyväinen, mutta kun tiedote alkaa näin "Fölin sähköbusseilla on ollut vuodessa jo 500 000 matkustajaa. Kilometrejä on kertynyt jo yli 300 000, ja päiväkohtaiset matkat ovat olleet EU-vertailun pisimpiä.", tästä syntyy väistämättä sellainen mielikuva, että matkustajamäärä, kilometrit ja "päiväkohtaiset matkat", mitä se sitten tarkoittaakaan, olisivat jollain tavalla sähkön ansiota. Ani harva ykköslinjan matkustaja kuitenkaan on sinne bussiin kavunnut sen vuoksi, että katolla on päätepysäkeillä nostettava virroitin  yksittäiset harrastajat lienevät käytännössä ainoat poikkeukset. Eivätköhän matkustajamäärät ja kilometrit olisi olleet ihan samat, vaikka bussi olisi tuprutellut dieselillä menemään.

Olisiko kuitenkin ollut rehellisempää tiedottaa esimerkiksi niin, että bussien käyttöaste ja luotettavuus ovat ollut tavoitellulla tasolla ja kustannustaso on vastannut odotettua, jos asia näin on, eikä viitata sellaisiin lukuihin, jotka johtavat lukijaa harhaan? Hyvä asia kärsii nyt.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ani harva ykköslinjan matkustaja kuitenkaan on sinne bussiin kavunnut sen vuoksi, että katolla on päätepysäkeillä nostettava virroitin  yksittäiset harrastajat lienevät käytännössä ainoat poikkeukset.


Itse asiassa Turun järjestelmä poikkeaa HSL-alueen ja Tampereen sähköbussijärjestelmistä juuri siinä, että Turun sähköbussit eivät nosta virroitinta ylös, vaan virroitin laskeutuu lataustolpasta alas kohdaten bussin katolla olevan koskettimen. Toki sähköisessä liikenteessä asiakkaan kannalta teknisten sovellusten yksityiskohdat ovat toisarvoisia asioita, mutta ei hiljainen, hajuton ja tasaisesti kiihtyvä bussi ainakaan huononnusta tuo matkustamiseen. Minkä verran se sitten tuo parannusta, perustuu itse kunkin omiin tuntemuksiin - toisen puolesta on aika paha mennä sanomaan mitään. Minä itse, vaikka busseista kovasti pidänkin, saan toisinaan huonovointisuusoireita öljyjen ja pakokaasujen hajuista, ja siitä syystä tieliikenteen sähköistämishankkeet saavat minulta kaiken kiitoksen.

----------


## Rehtori

Hesarissa mielenkiintoinen artikkeli otsikolla "Sähköbussien uhottiin valtaavan Helsingin, mutta toisin kävi  Kuudesta latausasemasta on avattu kolme eivätkä nekään toimi kunnolla".

Linkki maksulliseen artikkeliin: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005542353.html 

Lainauksia:

"Helbin toimitusjohtaja Mika Seppänen arvioi, että erinäisten vikatilojen vuoksi yhtiö on pystynyt käyttämään kahta Linkker-bussia vain ajoittain. Hän pitää kuitenkin latausasemien ongelmia kaluston puutteita vakavampana.

Kun asema menee kyykkyyn, emme edes saa tietoa, koska se tulee kuntoon. Teoriassa ne ovat HKL:n hoidossa, mutta ihan kuin niitä ei hoitaisi kukaan, Seppänen kritisoi."

"Korjattavaa on ollut myös kotimaisissa Linkker-busseissa, joita Helsingin seudun liikenne (HSL) on vuokrannut liikennöitsijöiden käyttöön. Ajoittain on Linkkerin ohjaamo muistuttanut saunaa ja matkustamo pysynyt jäisenä. Moitteita on tullut muun muassa bussien jousituksesta.

RUNSAAN vuoden ajokokemukset Helsingin sisäisillä bussilinjoilla 23 ja 55 sekä Espoon sisäisellä linjalla 11 ovat turhauttaneet kaikkia asianosaisia."

"Aikatauluviiveitä on kertynyt siitäkin, että HSL on hakenut markkinakokemusta latausjärjestelmien toimittajista Euroopassa. Tässä vaiheessa nämä ovat vielä uransa alkutaipaleella olevia yrityksiä, joilla ei välttämättä ole kokemusta Suomessa toimimisesta."

"KOVISTA kokemuksista huolimatta myös liikennöitsijät kiittävät varauksettomasti HSL:n vetämää sähköbussihanketta. Helbin Mika Seppänen, Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenteen toimitusjohtaja Heikki Alanko ja Åbergin linjan toimitusjohtaja Sampo Selin luonnehtivat sitä jopa tasa-arvoisuushankkeeksi.

Jokainen voi kokeilla sähköbusseja, ja riski toimimattomista autoista tai vajavaisesta tekniikasta on HSL:llä, Seppänen sanoo.

Åbergin linjan kaltaiselle perheyhtiölle uuden tekniikan kokeileminen olisi Selinin mukaan muuten täysin mahdotonta."

----------


## 339-DF

No tämä varmaan selittää sen, miksi tärkeiden linjojen 14 ja 18 sähkökilpailutusta ei tehty tänä vuonna.

Vaikea sanoa, miten Marja on tässä raportoinnissa onnistunut, mutta vaikka tuosta vain puolet pitäisi paikkansa, niin on siinä ongelmia riittämiin. Ja kalliita sellaisia. Näitä lukiessa sitä alkaa aina miettiä, miksei anneta muiden kokeilla ja maksaa oppirahoja. Miksi Helsingin pitää olla tässä asiassa kehityksen kärjessä ja maksaa yritysten tuotekehityskustannuksia?

----------


## samulih

> No tämä varmaan selittää sen, miksi tärkeiden linjojen 14 ja 18 sähkökilpailutusta ei tehty tänä vuonna.
> 
> Vaikea sanoa, miten Marja on tässä raportoinnissa onnistunut, mutta vaikka tuosta vain puolet pitäisi paikkansa, niin on siinä ongelmia riittämiin. Ja kalliita sellaisia. Näitä lukiessa sitä alkaa aina miettiä, miksei anneta muiden kokeilla ja maksaa oppirahoja. Miksi Helsingin pitää olla tässä asiassa kehityksen kärjessä ja maksaa yritysten tuotekehityskustannuksia?


Eikös tämä ole juuri sitä mikä on kunnallisen tai valtiollisen toimijan tärkein tehtävä, viedä asioita eteenpäin joita kaupalliset toimijat eivät uskalla. Ei mikään kehity jos ei ole uskallusta kokeilla.

----------


## vristo

Kysymys Tampereen suunnalle:
Kuinka sähkö-Solarikset ovat toimineet? Entä lataussysteemit? Onko ollut ongelmia?

----------


## kalle.

> Kysymys Tampereen suunnalle:
> Kuinka sähkö-Solarikset ovat toimineet? Entä lataussysteemit? Onko ollut ongelmia?


Autot itsessään ovat toimineet oikein hyvin. Ei isompaa moitittavaa. Lataussysteemit toimivat myös ihan hyvin. Suurin ongelma on ollut (ainoan)pikalatausaseman asvaltoinnin rikkoutuminen ja sen korjausurakka. Myös hidaslatauksen sähkönsyötössä on ollut hieman haasteita, mutta nekin ovat johtuneet kiinteistön sähköverkon toimimattomuudesta eikä hidaslatausasemista.
Yhtä kaikki, johtui mistä johtui, estää latauksen puute toki aina sähköbussin liikennöimisen.

Vastaus siis: ihan hyvin on mennyt ollakseen täysin uusi järjestelmä ja kun vielä projekti toteutettiin täällä varsin kevyellä organisaatiolla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikös tämä ole juuri sitä mikä on kunnallisen tai valtiollisen toimijan tärkein tehtävä, viedä asioita eteenpäin joita kaupalliset toimijat eivät uskalla. Ei mikään kehity jos ei ole uskallusta kokeilla.


Ei kai se nyt sentään ihan tärkein tehtävä ole, mutta kyllä sä mun mielestä oikeilla jäljillä olet. Ihan mihin tahansa ei silti kannattaisi lähteä mukaan  annetaan vaikka Ruotsin ja Norjan kokeilla ja testailla, ja liitytään me veromiljooninemme mukaan pikkuisen myöhemmin.

----------


## Melamies

> Ei kai se nyt sentään ihan tärkein tehtävä ole, mutta kyllä sä mun mielestä oikeilla jäljillä olet. Ihan mihin tahansa ei silti kannattaisi lähteä mukaan  annetaan vaikka Ruotsin ja Norjan kokeilla ja testailla, ja liitytään me veromiljooninemme mukaan pikkuisen myöhemmin.


Tästä keissistä taidetaan selvitä onneksi aika vähillä veromiljoonilla, joista suurimman osan syö liejupohjaiselle torille tehtävä rakennuskokeilu.

Tulevaisuus voi tuoda tullessaan ihan muuta, koskapa pormestarimme haluavat olla kehityksen terävimmässä kärjessä ja kävivät ottamassa vauhtia Piilaaksosta:

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005530135.html

----------


## vristo

Tänään (kuten koko viikon) oli jälleen Linkkerin ja latureiden testausta Malminkartanossa ja Hakaniemessä.  

Tämän jälkeen testasin Linkkeriä vielä yhden kierroksen verran linjalla 51. Kaikki meni hyvin. Lataukset toimi ja akku riitti hyvin yhteen linjasivuun. Mutta se on selvää, että latauksen täytyy olla moitteettomasti toiminnassa kummallakin päättärillä, muuten loppuu virta kesken.

----------


## vristo

Tänään sitten testataan Rautatientorin sähköbussien latausasemia klo 11-13. Testibussina toimii PL:n Linkker, PL299.

----------


## kallio843

Flixbus kokeilee kiinalaisia sähköbusseja Saksassa kaukoliikennereiteillä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Flixbus kokeilee kiinalaisia sähköbusseja Saksassa kaukoliikennereiteillä.


Ranskan kokeilu alkaa huhtikuussa Pariisin ja Amiensin kaupungin välisellä yhteydellä, jonka pituus on noin 130 kilometriä. Saksassa liikenne käynnistyy alkukesällä Hessenin ja Baden-Württembergin osavaltioiden välillä. Reitin päätepisteet ovat vielä auki.

----------


## PSi

Minkä valmistajan latauslaitteita (virroittimia) Helsingissä pyörivissä Linkkerin busseissa käytetään?

pekka

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Minkä valmistajan latauslaitteita (virroittimia) Helsingissä pyörivissä Linkkerin busseissa käytetään?


Jäsen ArtiZi kertoi reilu kaksi vuotta sitten tässä samassa ketjusssa, että Schunkin kehittämää tekniikkaa käytetään. *Linkki ArtiZin viestiin*

----------


## Tuomas

Sähköajoneuvoista on juttua AKT:n jäsenlehden numerossa 3/2018: Linkki.

----------


## Bussimies

Liikenneviraston vuoden takaisen sähköbussiselvityksen jatkoselvitys on valmistunut. Tavoitteena oli selvittää toimijoiden näkemyksiä sähköbussien edistämiseksi suomalaisilla kaupunkiseuduilla.

https://julkaisut.liikennevirasto.fi...ussien_web.pdf

----------


## Salomaa

Ajelin linjalla 51 äskettäin Tähkätien pysäkille . On todettava että myös matkustusmukavuuden osalta sähköbussi omaa luokkaansa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Osloon hankitaan 70 uutta sähköbussia ensi vuonna. Hintalapuksi tulee 850 milj. NOK. Linkki norjankieliseen VG-uutiseen. VG = Verdens Gang (norjalainen lehti)

----------


## aki

Mercedes-Benz on esitellyt oman eCitaro-linja-auton http://www.autotoday.fi/Mercedes-Ben...olinja-autonsa. Ensimmäiset tilaukset toimitetaan vuoden lopulla, jolloin myös mallin sarjatuotanto alkaa Mannheimissa. Hampuriin ja Berliiniin autoja on tilattu jo nyt 35 kpl.

----------


## kuukanko

VDL on julkistanut low entry -sähköbussit sekä 12- että 12,9-metrisinä variantteina. VDL:n tiedote

----------


## kiitokurre

Saksalainen linja-autoliikennöitsijä Flixbus on ensimmäinen firma maailmassa, joka on ottanut käyttöön täysin sähköllä kulkevan bussin pitkille matkoille.

https://www.msn.com/fi-fi/autot/uuti...id=mailsignout

----------


## 339-DF

Sähköbussit kehittyvät huikeaa tahtia juuri nyt. Kun nykyaikaisten eurooppalaisten polttomoottoribussien päästöt ovat sittenkin aika pienet, sitä ryhtyy pohtimaan, onko ensinkään perusteltua kuluttaa veronmaksajien rahaa miljoonia euroja esimerkiksi pystyttämällä ympäri kaupunkia latauslaitteita, jotka näyttävät vanhenevan käsiin ihan parissa vuodessa.

Sitähän me emme vielä tiedä, onko noista kiinalaisista sähköbusseista oikeasti mihinkään, mutta kohta se selviää. Ruusu Pohjolan Liikenteelle ennakkoluulottomuudesta, kun ostivat sarjan näitä kiinalaisia, ja omalla riskillään.

Ja risuja Höselille, jonka toiminta tässä asiassa alkaa näyttää aika hassulta. Turhia tötteröitä ympäri kaupunkia sen sijaan että olisi maltettu odottaa viisi, tai edes kolme vuotta, kun kuitenkin tämä kehityksen vauhti on nähtävissä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Akkusähköbusseja on itse asiassa useankinlaisia lataamisaikojen- ja tapojen puolesta. Kiinassa on suosiossa nk. kertaladatava sähköbussi, jota ladataan varikolla yleensä yön yli. BYDin ja Yutongin tuotteet ovat lähes yksinomaan niitä. Niiden etu on siinä, että itse liikennöinti muistuttaa eniten polttomoottoribussilla ajamista. Toinen etu on se, että latausinfraa ei tarvitse sijoittaa oikeastaan muualle kuin varikolle. Muita etuja ei sitten oikein olekaan. Suuren akun takia massa on suuri. Myös akun hinta on suuri. Suuri massa vie paikkoja matkustajilta ja suuren massan liikuttaminen mukana vie energiaa tarpeettomasti.

Euroopassa suosiossa ovat etenkin pikaladattavat akkusähköbussit, joita ladataan yleensä päätepysäkeillä varikon lisäksi. Näitä ajoneuvoja valmistavat paitsi kotimainen Linkker, hollantilainen VDL, puolalainen Solaris, ja nyttemmin mukaan ovat tulleet tutut raskaan kaluston valmistajat Volvo, MAN, Mercedes-Benz, Scania jne. Pikaladattavia busseja ladataan usein pantografin eli virroittimen avulla, mutta induktiolataus kadulle upotetun ja bussin pohjaan sijoitetun laitteiston avulla on myös mahdollista. Pikaladattavassa akkusähköbussijärjestelmässä pärjätään selvästi pienemmällä akustolla verrattuna kertaladattavaan versioon. Infraa tarvitaan varikon ulkopuolella jonkin verran. Ajoneuvon massa saadaan pidettyä siedettävänä ja akun hinta huokeampana verrattuna suuriakkuiseen bussiin.

Kolmas vaihtoehto on nk. salamalataus, jossa lataus tapahtuu matkan varrella lukuisia kertoja lähes joka pysäkillä. Tällöin riittää pienet akut, mutta infraa tarvitaan paljon. Lataaminen per kerta vie vain muutaman sekunnin. Tätä sovellusta on kokeiltu esimerkiksi Genèvessä.

Ja sitten on tämä Esslingenistä tuttu ajolangasta ladattava akkusähköbussi, jota ladataan ajon aikana ajolangan alla. Joissakin yhteyksissä tällaisia busseja kutsutaan "johdinauto 2:siksi". Niihin riittää perinteisiä akkusähköbusseja pienempi akku, mutta ne tarvitsevat osalle matkaa samanlaiset ajolangat ja muun infran kuin perinteiset trolleybussit.

----------


## ArtiZi

> Akkusähköbusseja on itse asiassa useankinlaisia lataamisaikojen- ja tapojen puolesta. Kiinassa on suosiossa nk. kertaladatava sähköbussi, jota ladataan varikolla yleensä yön yli.


Näyttäisi Euroopassakin olevan tulossa varikolla ladattavat täysakkubussit. Esim. Mercedes-Benz eCitaro joka otetaan käyttöön näinä päivinä RNV:n liikenteessä Heidelbergissä. Sattumalta on autoja valmistavan Evobusin kotikaupunki :-) >200 km pitäisi yhdellä latauksella päästä.

https://www.elektroauto-news.net/201...und-heidelberg

----------


## vesa.

> Sitähän me emme vielä tiedä, onko noista kiinalaisista sähköbusseista oikeasti mihinkään, mutta kohta se selviää. Ruusu Pohjolan Liikenteelle ennakkoluulottomuudesta, kun ostivat sarjan näitä kiinalaisia, ja omalla riskillään.


https://www.kauppalehti.fi/uutiset/u...9-95234906c7d9  Kannattaa lukea Kauppalehden juttu kiinan sähköbusseista. Volyymit ovat jotain aivan toista, kuin Euroopassa. Valtakunnassa lienee käsky käynyt lähipäästöjen vähentämiseen suurkaupungiessa ja siksipä siellä ajellaan nyt sähköllä suurissa määrin. Lähes 400 000 valmistettua yksilöä tarkoittaa, että teknistä kokemusta sähköbussien valmistamisesta ja kunnossapidosta ei sitä valtakunnasta puutu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Näyttäisi Euroopassakin olevan tulossa varikolla ladattavat täysakkubussit.


Jep. Ja esim. Lontoossa on liikennöity ainakin kolme vuotta täysakkubusseilla (tyyppiä yön yli ladattava), joista osa on Irizarin valmistetta (loput BYDejä).

On olemassa myös kertaladattavan ja pikaladattavan sähköbussin välimuoto. Eindhovenin BRT:n akkubussit ovat lähinnä tätä tyyppiä, eli melko isolla akulla liikennöidään monta kierrosta linjoja, muttei koko päivää. Ajorupeamat eivät siis ole yhtäjaksoisia kokopäivävuoroja, vaan bussit menevät kukin vuorollaan tietyn mittaiselle päivätauolle lataukseen. Latauksessa on ruuhkahuippuja lukuun ottamatta aina jokunen bussi. Lataustauon jälkeen ajot jatkuvat aina seuraavaan lataustaukoon saakka, joka saattaa olla vasta yöllä. Eindhovenin akkubussit ovat VDL:n valmistetta.

----------


## vristo

Tämä, että sähköbussi ei ole enää riippuvainen noista päätepysäkeillä ja muualla olevista pikalatausasemista on mullistavaa: uusia sähköbusseja voidaan käyttää millä tahansa muullakin linjalla Leppävaaran ja Keravan linjojen lisäksi. Sillä voidaan todella korvata dieselbussi.

----------


## ArtiZi

> sähköbusseja voidaan käyttää millä tahansa muullakin linjalla Leppävaaran ja Keravan linjojen lisäksi. Sillä voidaan todella korvata dieselbussi.


No ei nyt ainakaan ihan vielä. Tuollainen 200 km toimintasäde yhdellä latauksella ei oikein riitä vaikkapa 550:n tai 560:n kaltaiselle linjalle, jossa moni auto ajaa tällä hetkellä aamusta iltaan asti ja kilometrejäkin tulee sen mukaisesti.

----------


## vristo

Toki näin.

Tarkoitan tilannetta, että joltain A1-linjalta puttuu vaikkapa aamuruhkasta auto. Tällöin sinne voi hyvin laittaa Yutongin, mutta Linkkeriä ei voisi laittaa, koska se on täysin riippuvainen noista pikalatausasemista.

----------


## ipeniemela

> No ei nyt ainakaan ihan vielä. Tuollainen 200 km toimintasäde yhdellä latauksella ei oikein riitä vaikkapa 550:n tai 560:n kaltaiselle linjalle, jossa moni auto ajaa tällä hetkellä aamusta iltaan asti ja kilometrejäkin tulee sen mukaisesti.


Eikös ainakin 550 raiteisteta kohta anyway?

----------


## Salomaa

> Eikös ainakin 550 raiteisteta kohta anyway?



Se on tuo "kohta" vähän venyvä käsite. Mutta täytyy toisaalta todeta, että jos Hatsinanpuiston johtojensiirrot liittyy Jokerin raiteiden rakentamiseen, niin aika ripeästi siellä työskennellään, kun taulussa lukee että maaliskuussa valmista.

----------


## kompura

> Suuren akun takia massa on suuri. Myös akun hinta on suuri. Suuri massa vie paikkoja matkustajilta ja suuren massan liikuttaminen mukana vie energiaa tarpeettomasti.


Kuinka isot akut näissä oikein on ja millä teknologialla ne on toteutettu? 

"Koko päivän" akusta on kyllä se etu, että lataussyklejä kertyy verkkaisemmin kuin pikalatauskonsepteissa. Myös purkunopeus suhteessa kapasiteettiin jää alhaisemmaksi, jolloin hyötysuhde parantuu eikä se ainakaan heikennä akun kestoa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kuinka isot akut näissä oikein on ja millä teknologialla ne on toteutettu?


Yutongin kotisivuilla kerrotaan, että heillä akun kapasiteetti on 295 kWh (Linkkerin HSL-versiossa kapasiteetti on 55 kWh ja akun massa 1 tonni). Siis jo pikaladattavan bussin "pienikin" akku painaa jo yhden pienen henkilöauton verran. Tarkemmat arvot tietenkin vaihtelevat merkki- ja versiokohtaisesti. Linkkerin akku on litium-titanaattiakku. Tampereen Solariksissa on 75 kWh:n akku (ja sen käyttö perustuu tietenkin pikalatauksiin päivällä ja huoltolataukseen yöllä).




> "Koko päivän" akusta on kyllä se etu, että lataussyklejä kertyy verkkaisemmin kuin pikalatauskonsepteissa. Myös purkunopeus suhteessa kapasiteettiin jää alhaisemmaksi, jolloin hyötysuhde parantuu eikä se ainakaan heikennä akun kestoa.


Tämä on ilman muuta totta ja se unohtuu keskusteluissa tarpeettoman usein.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kiskokalustosta tunnettu Alstom on lähtenyt sähköbussien apajille. Strasbourg on tilannut 12 kpl Alstom Aptis -sähköbusseja. 

Hankinnasta voi lukea

a) Alstomin sivuilta

b) ruotsalaisilta Bussmagasinetin sivuilta

----------


## Rattivaunu

Sanasta "akkusähköbussi" tuli aikanaan monelle, myös minulle, mieleen juuri ja juuri 12-metrinen hyvin raskas kaksiakselinen bussi, johon mahtuu vaivoin 30 istuvaa matkustajaa, ja jonka peräosassa oli tilaa lähinnä akuille. Nyt on esitelty edellistä selvästi isompi akkusähköbussi, asialla on kiinalainen BYD. 27-metrisestä tuplanivelsähkiksestä on juttu Ruotsin Bussmagasinetissa. Uutisen malli on tarkoitettu BRT-linjoille.

----------


## Makke93

> Nyt on esitelty edellistä selvästi isompi akkusähköbussi, asialla on kiinalainen BYD. 27-metrisestä tuplanivelsähkiksestä on juttu Ruotsin Bussmagasinetissa. Uutisen malli on tarkoitettu BRT-linjoille.


Samasta aiheesta vähän laajempi artikkeli tuosta https://electrek.co/2019/04/01/world...-electric-bus/. 

Huomattavaa on bussissa pituuden lisäksi kaksi vetävää akselia. Foorumlilla on aikaisemmin tuotu esille moninivelbusseista puhuttaessa niiden huono energiatehokkuus nimenomaan vain yhden vetävän akselin takia. Sähköiset bussit jotka mahdollistavat alkselikohtaiset moottorit tuovat tosiaan ratkaisun tähän ongelmaan. Artikkelissa ei tosin sanottu mitkä akselit ovat vetäviä, mutta luulisi että nivelen takana olevat eivät voi olla vetäviä liikennevälineessä joka ei kulje raiteilla tai ohjausradalla. 

Akut puolestaan kestävät 300km. Esimerkiksi Jokerilla se tarkoittaisi korkeintaan 12 tunnin ajoa, eli kokopäivävuoroille tarvittaisiin ainakin kaksi bussia.

Muokkaus: Niin mikäs tän bussin hinta mahtaa olla? kun sitä ei missään näistä artikkeleista mainittu.

----------


## tlajunen

> Artikkelissa ei tosin sanottu mitkä akselit ovat vetäviä, mutta luulisi että nivelen takana olevat eivät voi olla vetäviä liikennevälineessä joka ei kulje raiteilla tai ohjausradalla.


Sen verran moni diesel-nivelbussi tuuppaa ainoastaan viimeisellä akselillaan, joten ainakaan yleisesti ottaen ei nivelen takana vetävät akselitnole ongelma.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Uutisissa monen lukijan silmiin korostuu ehkä myös päivämäärä 1.4. Voi kai tuo K12A olla todellinenkin bussimalli, aika näyttää.  :Cool:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Akut puolestaan kestävät 300km. Esimerkiksi Jokerilla se tarkoittaisi korkeintaan 12 tunnin ajoa, eli kokopäivävuoroille tarvittaisiin ainakin kaksi bussia.


Ei kai sentään? Ajosarjat voisi varmaankin muokata niin, että yksikään vuoro ei välttämättä ole yhtäjaksoinen kokopäivävuoro. Aamuruuhkapiikin jälkeen kaikki bussit vuorotellen (ehkä jokunen samanaikaisestikin) kävisivät lataamassa. Iltaruuhkassa liikenteessä olisi jälleen suurin osa kalustosta ajossa. Iltaruuhkan jälkeen liikenne harvenee aika lailla ja ajoon jäisi sellaisia busseja, jotka ovat päivällä tai iltapäivällä käyneet latauksessa.

----------


## Makke93

> Uutisissa monen lukijan silmiin korostuu ehkä myös päivämäärä 1.4. Voi kai tuo K12A olla todellinenkin bussimalli, aika näyttää.


BYD ainakin omassa twitter-tiedotteessaan sanoi erikseen heti kättelyssä ettei kyseessä ole aprillipila https://twitter.com/BYDCompany/statu...49341125435394. 




> Ei kai sentään? Ajosarjat voisi varmaankin muokata niin, että yksikään vuoro ei välttämättä ole yhtäjaksoinen kokopäivävuoro. Aamuruuhkapiikin jälkeen kaikki bussit vuorotellen (ehkä jokunen samanaikaisestikin) kävisivät lataamassa. Iltaruuhkassa liikenteessä olisi jälleen suurin osa kalustosta ajossa. Iltaruuhkan jälkeen liikenne harvenee aika lailla ja ajoon jäisi sellaisia busseja, jotka ovat päivällä tai iltapäivällä käyneet latauksessa.


Juu tuota siis meinasin, että yhdellä autolla ei voi tehdä aivan kokonaista päivää, vaan tarvitaan joitan järjestelyjä. Autojen kokonaismäärän ei siis pitäisi kasvaa, mutta joudutaan ajamaan kalustoa varikolle lataukseen ja takaisin enemmän kuin vain aikataulunmukaisen kalustotarpeen vaihteluiden takia. Jos siis vaikka vuorot limitetään sillä tavalla että varhaisaamun autot menevät varikolle aamuruuhkan päätteeksi ja myöhäisillan autot tulevat linjalle iltapäiväruuhkaan, niin keksipäivällä kulkeville autoille saattaa olla hilkulla riittääkö akku aamukuudesta iltakuuteen.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Olin Linkkerin kyydissä eilen linjalla 23. Oli mukavan hiljainen matka. Ja takaisin kotiin Skoda-Transtechin tekeleen kyydissä oli samanmoinen kokemus.

----------


## antti

tällainen sähköbussi on tulossa markkinoille, kaksi vetävää akselia eli talvella varmaan mukava ajaa
https://www.bussmagasinet.se/2019/04...dbuss-javisst/

----------


## Salomaa

> Olin Linkkerin kyydissä eilen linjalla 23. Oli mukavan hiljainen matka. Ja takaisin kotiin Skoda-Transtechin tekeleen kyydissä oli samanmoinen kokemus.


 Silloin tällöin linjalla 51 saa ajaa myös sähköbussilla. Sama kokemus. Saakohan linja jatkoaikaa kun Maunulan osuuden poisjättö sujuvoitti linjaa. Jos jatkaa niin päättäreille rakennetut latausasemat olisivat edelleen käytössä.

----------


## Salomaa

Ajoin eilen linjalla 23 ja kuljettaja sanoi autoon tullessaan, "että onneksi ei oo sähköbussi". Kysyin että mikä niissä on vikana jolloin hän kertoi että huono ajettava, alusta huono, ovet reistailee sekä "tällä hetkellä paljon korjattavana".  Kerroin että matkustajan kannalta sähköbussit ovat myönteinenkokemus. Tietysti päästöttömyydestä hyötyvät kaikki.

Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää, että onko kuljettajilla näi n synkkiä ajatuksia nykyisistä sähköbusseista laajemminkin.

Välillemme syntyi luonteva keskustelu, koska olin ainoa matkustaja linjalla.

----------


## Makke93

HSL on aikaisemmin ilmoittanut tavoitteekseen että 30% bussiliikenteestä kulkee sähköllä 2025 mennessä. Tavoite katosi jonnekkin viime vuosien sähköbussitiedotteista mutta tuossa HSL:n uutisessa eCitaron testauksesta se taas löytyy.

Nykytilanne on 10 sähköbussia liikenteessä noin 1360 bussista. 30% tuosta on 408. Kalustomäärät ei nyt mene ihan yks-yhteen liikennöintimäärien tai osuuksien kanssa, mutta tarkemman tiedon puutteessa lasken näin. Tämän vuoden aikana on tulossa 35 Pohjolalle ja 2 TLL:lle eli vuoden lopussa tilanne on 47. Jotta tuo 408 siis saavutetteisiin 2025 mennessä, pitäisi seuraavasta vuodesta lähtien tulla 72,2 uutta sähköbussia vuodessa. 2012-2018 on tullut 124 uutta bussia vuodessa keskimäärin. Uusista siis 58% pitäisi olla sähköisiä.

Tiukkaa tulee tekemään, kun sähköbusseille otolliseen Pohjolan voittamaan Leppävaaran liityntälinjojen kohteesseen tarjottiin 65% sähköbusseja, eli vähemmän otollisissa ei ainakaan enempää lähitulevaisuudessa.

----------


## Rehtori

En muista, että linjan 39 sähköistämisestä olisi ollut puhetta. Alla olevan linkin takaa löytyvän Konalankujan kaavamuutoksen asukastilaisuuden muistiosta löysin seuraavan laiseen. Siellä sanotaan, että " Linjalla 39 on puolestaan tehty tarkasteluja sähköbussiliikenteen aloittamiseksi, jonka kalustotyyppinä olisi nivellinja-autot. Mitään lopullista päätöstä asiasta ei ole vielä tehty.". 

https://www.hel.fi/hel2/ksv/liitteet...en_muistio.pdf

Sopimus on katkolla 2021, 2022 tai 2023 vuoden alusta, joten silloin jo mahdollisesti voisi sähköhaitareita olla liikenteessä. Saas nähdä.

----------


## Salomaa

Tuostakin liitteestä näkee, että se mitä suunnitellaan se tehdään. Asukastilaisuudet ovat kaupunkisuunnittelijoille pakkopullaa, joka viedään muodon vuoksi läpi.  Vastaustyyli asukkaiden kommenteihin kertoo sen että "suunnittelijat tietävät".

Jos linja 39 tullaan ajamaan nivelsähköbusseilla, niin harveneeko vuoroväli ?

----------


## kiitokurre

Mercedes-Benz eCitaro täyssähkölinja-auto esiintyi päivän ajan vierailevana tähtenä Helsingin kantakaupungin vuoroliikenteessä. 
https://autotoday.fi/mersun-sahkobus...a-helsingissa/

----------


## markus1979

Pariisiinkin tulossa Strasbourgin malliin Aptis-sähköbusseja, Alstom saanut sopimuksen 50 bussille:

https://www.alstom.com/press-release...electric-buses

Vaunuhan on aika omalaatuinen, huomattavan pitkällä akselivälillä ja takapyörätkin ohjaavat reippaasti:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9Gwlhw75PA

=====

Ja Moskovassa isot hankkeet myös: Kamaz saanut sopparin aiemmin tässä kuussa sadalle bussille ja lisää ilmeisesti tulossa. Valmistaja lupaa kykenevänsä toimittamaan 1000 sähköbussia vuodessa kotimaan markkinoille:

https://kamaz.ru/en/press/releases/k...ses_to_moscow/

Sopisiko Suomeenkin?  :Smile:

----------


## hylje

Aptiksessa on männävuosien DAB palvelulinja-auton viboja.

----------


## Makke93

> Vaunuhan on aika omalaatuinen, huomattavan pitkällä akselivälillä ja takapyörätkin ohjaavat reippaasti:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9Gwlhw75PA


Mikäs tuossa estää laittamasta pari metriä lisää taka-akselin taakse, kuten normaaleissa kaksiakselisissa? Ei kai sivuheitto olisi sen suurempi, ja saataisiin 14m bussi kahdella akselilla.

----------


## Makke93

Kävin viikolla kokeilemassa 23:lla kulkevaa VDL:n testibussia. Kyyti oli hyvin samanlainen kuin Mersun eCitarossa, mutta hieman epätasaisempi kuin Linkkereissä, joka varmaan johtuu täysmataluudesta. Bussin sisämelua oli vaikea arvioda kun ilmastointi puhalsi niin lujaa että sisällä oli äänekkäämpää kuin dieselbussissa. 

Sitten seuraava asia. Metro-Report uutisoi että Newport on tilannut 15 kpl Yutong E12, eli samaa mitä on tulossa Pohjolalle. https://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...o-newport.html Uutisessa on tosin ilmoitettu bussin paikkamääräksi 39. Newportin bussit saattavat olla eri tavalla ovitettuja, kun uutisen kuvassa bussista puuttuu keskiovi kokonaan, joka toisi tosiaan ne lisäpaikat verrattuna Yutongin nettisivuilla ilmoitettuun 33:een.

----------


## Eppu

https://mvlehti.net/2019/06/10/e-bus...OZEqiJ5MPz5fuE

----------


## Salomaa

> Pariisiinkin tulossa Strasbourgin malliin Aptis-sähköbusseja, Alstom saanut sopimuksen 50 bussille:
> 
> https://www.alstom.com/press-release...electric-buses
> 
> Vaunuhan on aika omalaatuinen, huomattavan pitkällä akselivälillä ja takapyörätkin ohjaavat reippaasti:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9Gwlhw75PA
> 
> =====
> ...


Vaikuttaako sähköbussien kehitystyö Venäjällä mahdollisesti siihen että niillä korvattaisiin johdinautolinjoja ?

----------


## Rattivaunu

VDL:ltä tulee useiden sähköajoneuvoista ja busseista uutisoivien lähteiden mukaan 14,5-metrinen kolmiakselinen XLE-145 Electric -sähkötelibussi. Voisi arvella, että tuon luokan kulkuneuvoille syntyisi kysyntää jossain vaiheessa myös (ja varsinkin) Suomessa.

Esimerkkilinkki: https://www.electrive.com/2019/06/12...bus-to-lineup/

Googlaamalla on löydettävissä useita muitakin tietolähteitä tähän liittyen.

----------


## Makke93

> VDL:ltä tulee useiden sähköajoneuvoista ja busseista uutisoivien lähteiden mukaan 14,5-metrinen kolmiakselinen XLE-145 Electric -sähkötelibussi.


Tuo 55 menosuuntaista 'mukavaa' istumapaikkaa on aika kova saavutus dieselbussiltakin. Aikovatkohan VDL:llä myydä busseja polvet korvissa riviväleillä? Pokkavaa siinä tapauksessa vielä käyttää sanamuotoa mukava. 

Tarjotut akkuvaihtoehdot ovat 288kWh ja 360kWh eli tähdätään näköjään pääasiassa varikkolataukseen, mutta saa nähdä mitä virrankukutus on kun kyse on telistä, joita ei kai voi kevytrakenteisena toteuttaa kuten pätkiä.

----------


## Zetor

> Tuo 55 menosuuntaista 'mukavaa' istumapaikkaa on aika kova saavutus dieselbussiltakin. Aikovatkohan VDL:llä myydä busseja polvet korvissa riviväleillä?


Pitää muistaa, että teliauton voi tehdä myös ilman takaovea ja lyhyellä lastenvaunutilalla toisin kuin Suomessa on tapana. Suomessa telibusseissa on useimmiten 49 istumapaikkaa, joten ei tuo 55 paikkaa vaadi kovin ihmeellisiä temppuja saatikka minimaalisia penkkivälejä.

----------


## LahtiScania

> Tuo 55 menosuuntaista 'mukavaa' istumapaikkaa on aika kova saavutus dieselbussiltakin. Aikovatkohan VDL:llä myydä busseja polvet korvissa riviväleillä? Pokkavaa siinä tapauksessa vielä käyttää sanamuotoa mukava.


Mistä löysit tuon 55pax?
Tekstistä lainattua: "a maximum of 52 seats are possible in the direction of travel."
Joka taitaa löytyä aika monesta kotimaisestakin katurista.

----------


## Makke93

> Mistä löysit tuon 55pax?
> Tekstistä lainattua: "a maximum of 52 seats are possible in the direction of travel."
> Joka taitaa löytyä aika monesta kotimaisestakin katurista.


Siellä tosiaan lukee 52 ja niin lukee VDL:n omassakin tiedotteessa. Muistikuva on että menin erikseen tarkastamaan VDL:n oman tiedotteen juuri tuon tosi suurelta tuntuneen 55 paikan takia. Tuskin sitä on kuitenkaan joka artikkelista muutettu jälkeenpäin, joten kai se on ollut vain kummallinen aivopieru. 

52 menosuuntaista paikkaa on silti paljon, kun yhdessäkään HSL-alueen uudessa dieseltelissä ei ole ollut 49:ää enempää istumapaikkoja vuoden 2010 jälkeen, joista ainakin 4 on ollut selkä menosuuntaan. Ja pitäähän niiden akkujenkin jonnekkin mahtua. Kyse on kuitenkin 5-6 kertaisesta akkukapasiteetista verrattuna Linkkeriin, eli ne ei ihan helposti takapenkkien alle mahdu.

----------


## Bussimies

Kittilään on suunnitteilla sähköbussien kokoonpanotehdas, jonka kapasiteetti olisi 600 bussia vuodessa. Uutisessa ei mainita, mutta kyseessä lienee Linkker? Uutisessa mainitaan myös 250 bussin tilaus Venäjälle.

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10836729

----------


## Makke93

> Kittilään on suunnitteilla sähköbussien kokoonpanotehdas, jonka kapasiteetti olisi 600 bussia vuodessa. Uutisessa ei mainita, mutta kyseessä lienee Linkker?


Rakennuslehden artikkelissa https://www.rakennuslehti.fi/2019/06...bussitehdasta/ sanotaan että tehtaan omistaja olisi kansanvälinen konsortio, mutta ei suoraan ketkä ovat sen osana. Artikkelissa puhutaan vain 'kumppaneista', joita ovat venäläinen sähköautoliike Indomito ja kiinalainen Automotive Engineering Corporation. Näistä ensimmäinen on tuon 250 kappaleen bussitilauksen takana ja jäkimmäinen suunnittelee tehtaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ruotsissa (akku)sähköbussien määrä on alkanut nopeasti kasvaa. Täyssähköbusseja on maassa Bussmagasinetin uutisen mukaan 172 kappaletta. Tästä määrästä 77 sähköbussia on tullut käyttöön viimeisen puolen vuoden aikana. Uutisen yhteydessä on diagrammi, josta voi katsoa kuukauden tarkkuudella, missä tahdissa sähkölinja-autoja on tullut liikenteeseen maaliskuun 2016 ja kesäkuun 2019 välillä.

Uutisen diagrammia katsoessa voi miettiä, mitä Pohjanlahden itäpuolella on saatu aikaan vastaavana ajankohtana. Viitisen vuotta sitten me olimme Espoon linjan 11 akkubussikokeiluinemme eurooppalaista kärkikastia. Tätä kirjoitettaessa meillä on noin 20 täyssähkölinja-autoa käytössä, niistä 10 HSL-alueella, 6 Turussa ja 4 Tampereella. HSL-alueen lukema muuttuu paljon muutaman viikon sisällä Pohjolan Liikenteen rohkean ratkaisun ansiosta. Siitä huolimatta olemme pudonneet Ruotsin (ja todennäköisesti muunkin Euroopan) vauhdista pahemman kerran. Tähän on tietenkin monenlaisia syitä, miksi näin on käynyt. Uusi tekniikka niin kaluston kuin latausinfran osalta varmasti mietityttää monilla tahoilla. Ehkäpä pienet tahot uskaltavat tehdä omat siirtonsa vasta suurempien esimerkkien perässä. Tosin suurtenkaan osalta ei olla kovinkaan paljon lähtöruutua pidemmällä - vieläkään.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tosin suurtenkaan osalta ei olla kovinkaan paljon lähtöruutua pidemmällä - vieläkään.


Nyt minusta ollaan kuitenkin päästy sähköbussien käyttöönotossa räjähdysmäisen yleistymisen alkuun.

EU:n ns. puhtaiden ajoneuvojen direktiivi on pantava toimeen jäsenmaissa viimeistään kesäkuussa 2021. Siitä lähtien Suomessa julkisen sektorin kilpailuttamassa kaupunkiliikenteessä vähintään 20,5% kalustosta on vaadittava täyssähköbusseina ja toiset 20,5% käyttövoimaltaan jonakin seuraavista: sähkö, vety, tietyt biopolttoaineet, maakaasu tai nestekaasu. Vuoden 2026 alussa molemmat prosentit nousevat 29,5%:iin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Puhtaiden ajoneuvojen direktiivistä on uutinen myös Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön sivulla.

Todellakin, kun hyvin pienistä lukemista (sähköbussien määrä juuri nyt) lähdetään uusimaan paikallisbussiliikenteen kalustoa direktiivin mukaisesti, kasvu on väkisinkin räjähdysmäistä.  :Cool:

----------


## kuukanko

Ylen artikkeli siitä, kuinka Suomessa on jumituttu sähköbussien testausvaiheeseen, kun taas monessa muussa maassa on nyt nopea vauhti päällä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Pohjolan Liikenteen Yutong-sähköbussihankinnasta on kerrottu tällä foorumilla useissa eri ketjuissa, viime aikoina ymmärrettävästi Uudet bussit, syksy 2019 -ketjussa. Pian näistä Yutongeista tulee varmasti aineistoa havaintoketjuihinkin. MTV:n uutiset noteerasivat hankinnan myös. Nettiuutisen yhteydessä on TV-uutisvideo. Yhtenä haastateltavana on monille harrastajille tuttu perehdyttäjäkuljettaja, joka kirjoittaa myös tälle foorumille.

*MTV:n uutinen* 

Pohjolan Liikenteen hankinta on saanut julkisuutta Ruotsinkin nettiuutisissa, jos ei laajemmin niin ainakin bussialan sivuilla. *Stor kinesisk elbusstart i Finland* (Bussmagasinet) .

----------


## b10m55

Tammelundin Liikenteen tilaamat kaksi bussia tuntuvat jäävän tämän Pohjolan Liikenteen suurtilauksen jalkoihin. Muistetaan nyt kuitenkin, että syysliikenteen alkaessa 12.8. liikenteeseen tulee (tai ainakin pitäisi tulla) myös kaksi VDL:n sähköbussia Tammelundin linjoille 90 ja 96 Vuosaareen. Hesarin artikkelissa nämäkin mainittiin, sen sijaan tuossa MTV:n filmissä ei niistä mainita halaistua sanaa.

----------


## Makke93

> Muistetaan nyt kuitenkin, että syysliikenteen alkaessa 12.8. liikenteeseen tulee (tai ainakin pitäisi tulla) myös kaksi VDL:n sähköbussia Tammelundin linjoille 90 ja 96 Vuosaareen. Hesarin artikkelissa nämäkin mainittiin, sen sijaan tuossa MTV:n filmissä ei niistä mainita halaistua sanaa.


Hesarin jutussa on myös huomattavaa että sekä ingressissä että leipätekstissä mainitaan että linjoille 18, 39 ja 562/570 on tulossa sähkönivelbusseja. Ja jopa niin että HSL:n edustaja sanoo aikomuksen olevan vaatia näitä kilpailutuksessa. 14 ei jostain syystä mainita nivelhankinnan yhteydessä, ainoastaan että se aijotaan korvata Topeliuksenkadun ratikalla 18 kanssa, mutta vasta myöhemmin.

Kun VDL ilmoitti aloittavansa sähkötelien valmistuksen kesäkuussa, niin odotin ettei tulekkaan tarvetta siirtyä niveliin sähköistämisen nimissä, mutta kai niitä ehtiikin tulla ainakin parille linjalle ennen kuin telit valtaavat markkinat. Tosin ei noidenkaan kilpailutusta aloiteta ennen ensi syksyä, jos liikenne alkaa syksyllä 2021, niin silloin voi olla jo taas eri tilanne.

----------


## Tuomas

> Muistetaan nyt kuitenkin, että syysliikenteen alkaessa 12.8. liikenteeseen tulee (tai ainakin pitäisi tulla) myös kaksi VDL:n sähköbussia Tammelundin linjoille 90 ja 96 Vuosaareen.


Ainakin HelBillä kokeilussa ollut VDL oli varustettu pikalatauslaittein, ja käsityksekseni jäi, ettei niiden akuilla ihan koko päivää voisi ajaa. Onko Tammelundin sähkö-VDL:issä isommat akut, vai onko jossakin päin Vuosaaressa lataustolppia?

----------


## ArtiZi

> Ainakin HelBillä kokeilussa ollut VDL oli varustettu pikalatauslaittein, ja käsityksekseni jäi, ettei niiden akuilla ihan koko päivää voisi ajaa. Onko Tammelundin sähkö-VDL:issä isommat akut, vai onko jossakin päin Vuosaaressa lataustolppia?


Vuosaareen on tulossa pikalatauslaitteisto. Asennus pitäisi olla vielä elokuun aikana jos kaikki menee hyvin.

----------


## b10m55

> Tammelundin Liikenteen tilaamat kaksi bussia tuntuvat jäävän tämän Pohjolan Liikenteen suurtilauksen jalkoihin. Muistetaan nyt kuitenkin, että syysliikenteen alkaessa 12.8. liikenteeseen tulee (tai ainakin pitäisi tulla) myös kaksi VDL:n sähköbussia Tammelundin linjoille 90 ja 96 Vuosaareen. Hesarin artikkelissa nämäkin mainittiin, sen sijaan tuossa MTV:n filmissä ei niistä mainita halaistua sanaa.


Olipa hyvä, että laitoin tuon sulkuihin merkityn lisähuomautuksen. Noita sähkö-VDL-bussejahan ei ole linjoilla vielä näkynyt. Syy ei ilmeisesti ole Tammelundissa, vaan juuri siinä, etteivät nuo latauslaitteet Vuosaaressa ole vielä valmiit. Odotellaan.

----------


## Tuomas

> Vuosaareen on tulossa pikalatauslaitteisto. Asennus pitäisi olla vielä elokuun aikana jos kaikki menee hyvin.


Tuleeko se Vuosaaren metroaseman terminaaliin, Porslahdentien päähän vai sataman portille?

----------


## Salomaa

Ajoin juuri uudella sähköbussilla linjalla 201B. Positiivinen kokemus matkustajalle ainakin ensimmäisellä kerralla. Bussin sisältä värimaailmasta löytyy muutakin kuin harmaata. Mutta Linkkerissä pehmeämmät istuimet.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Puhtaiden ajoneuvojen direktiivi kaupunkibussien osalta on kiinnostanut monien kaupunkien joukkoliikenneasioista vastaavia virkamiehiä kotimaassa. Aiheeseen liittyviä uutisia on viime päivinä julkaistu mm. Aamulehdessä ja Hämeen Sanomissa . (HäSan juttu ei näy kokonaan ilman kirjautumista.) Kotimaista lainsäädäntöä ei vielä tässä vaiheessa ole ehditty muokata direktiivin mukaiseksi.

Hämeen Sanomien jutussa paikallinen joukkoliikennekoordinaattori Venesjärvi otti esille ajatuksen, että jos direktiiviä sovellettaisiin Suomessa valtakunnallisella tasolla (eikä kuntatasolla), niin puhtaiden ajoneuvojen - esim. täyssähköbussien - määrä täyttyisi suurten kaupunkien (Helsinki, Tampere ja Turku) ostaessa tätä kalustoa paljon. Näin esim. Hämeenlinnan ei tässä tilanteessa tarvitsisi osallistua talkoisiin lainkaan.

Mielenkiintoista ajattelua joillakin paikkakunnilla. Tulee mieleen erään tuttavaperheen isännän lausahdus: "Toinen maksaa!"

Ja vaikka monissa uutisissa mainitaan Pohjolan Liikenteen hankkimat ja käyttöönottamat 30 täyssähköbussia, niin kovin usein jää mainitsematta se, että nimenomaan ne hankittiin markkinaehtoisesti ilman EU:n tai jonkun muun velvoitteita. Leppävaaran linjastoon tarvittavat viisi pikaladattavaa VDL-akkubussia ovat vasta tulossa, ja sehän vastaa sitä määrää sähkökalustoa kuin mitä tilaaja (HSL) tällä  sopimuskierroksella edellytti.

----------


## b10m55

> Tuleeko se Vuosaaren metroaseman terminaaliin, Porslahdentien päähän vai sataman portille?


Linjojen päissä ei näy mitään muutostöitä, sen sijaan metroaseman terminaalissa on kaivannot molemmin puolin laiturialuetta. Ilmeisesti siinä on kyse latauslaitteistoista.

----------


## Tuomas

> Linjojen päissä ei näy mitään muutostöitä, sen sijaan metroaseman terminaalissa on kaivannot molemmin puolin laiturialuetta. Ilmeisesti siinä on kyse latauslaitteistoista.


Asia selvä, kiitos tiedoista ArtiZille ja b10m55:lle.

----------


## Melamies

> Onpa hyvä nähdä, että järki voitti!
> 
> Sääli tietysti, että ovat menneet investoimaan käsiin vanhentuvaan teknologiaan.


Asia ei ole noin yksioikoinen. Päätepysäkeillä pikaladattavilla busseilla voidaan ajaa oikeasti pitkää päivää. Myös PL:n kiinalaisvalmisteisten bussien valmistajan edustaja kertoi näkemyksenään, että joskus pikaladattava vaihtoehto on parempi.

----------


## j-lu

Kuinka paljon ajoaikaa saadaan esim 10 minuutin lataamisella?

Jos pyöritään samoissa suhteissa kuin henkilöautopuolella, niin jotenkin en näe linjalla lataamista ihan hirveän toimivana ideana. Tulee kalliiksi, ei autojen seisominen kesken päivän, vaan kuskin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos pyöritään samoissa suhteissa kuin henkilöautopuolella, niin jotenkin en näe linjalla lataamista ihan hirveän toimivana ideana. Tulee kalliiksi, ei autojen seisominen kesken päivän, vaan kuskin.


Jos pikalatausteknologia voittaa meneillään olevan taiston, niin sitten voisi syntyä toimintamalli, jossa busseja ladataan kokonaisen vuorovälin verran. Kuljettaja jättäisi bussin lataukseen ja ottaisi edellisen kuljettajan lataukseen jättämän bussin. Ja ruuhka-aika pitäisi saada ajettua ilman välilatauksia.

----------


## Makke93

> Kuinka paljon ajoaikaa saadaan esim 10 minuutin lataamisella?
> 
> Jos pyöritään samoissa suhteissa kuin henkilöautopuolella, niin jotenkin en näe linjalla lataamista ihan hirveän toimivana ideana. Tulee kalliiksi, ei autojen seisominen kesken päivän, vaan kuskin.


Nykyisissä kalustokierroissa on varattu noin 5min lisää aikaa lataamiseen. Pikalaturit on teholtaan 300kW ja Linkkerit kuluttaa vajaan 1kWh/km riippuen olosuhteista. Eli normaalilla kierroksen aikana tapahtuvalla latauksella saadaan 25km lisää matkaa. Sähköhenkilöautoihin ei kannata verrata kun ne on tehty ihan eri tarkoitukseen, kuin päivittäiseen kokopäiväiseen ajoon.

----------


## j-lu

> Jos pikalatausteknologia voittaa meneillään olevan taiston, niin sitten voisi syntyä toimintamalli, jossa busseja ladataan kokonaisen vuorovälin verran. Kuljettaja jättäisi bussin lataukseen ja ottaisi edellisen kuljettajan lataukseen jättämän bussin. Ja ruuhka-aika pitäisi saada ajettua ilman välilatauksia.


Helppo kuvitella, että tuossa menisi sitten koko järjestelmä remonttiin. Keskustassa ei tila riitä seisottaa busseja latauksessa, samoja ongelmia saattaa olla muillakin päätepysäkeillä. Latausasemia tuskin kannattaa ympäri peltoja kuitenkaan yksittäisiä linjoja varten rakentaa.

----------


## bernemi

> Jos pikalatausteknologia voittaa meneillään olevan taiston, niin sitten voisi syntyä toimintamalli, jossa busseja ladataan kokonaisen vuorovälin verran. Kuljettaja jättäisi bussin lataukseen ja ottaisi edellisen kuljettajan lataukseen jättämän bussin. Ja ruuhka-aika pitäisi saada ajettua ilman välilatauksia.


Tässä tulee eteen muutama käytännön ongelma: aina, kun kuljettaja vaihtaa autoa, hänen täytyy
-säätää ajoasento kohdilleen
-kirjautua rahastus. yms laitteisiin
-puhaltaa alkolukkoon
-laittaa tavaransa paikoilleen.

Näissä kestää kuljettajanvaihtotilanteessa yleensä muutama minuutti. Aikamoista säätämistä olisi tämän rituaalin toistaminen jopa kymmeniä kertoja päivässä.

----------


## Melamies

> Yutongilla ajaneena sanoisin että aika pitkän vuoron voi ajaa ilman välilatausta varikolla, aika lähelle kokopäivävuoron.


Entä miten hellekeli tai kova pakkanen vaikuttaa toimintasäteeseen? Ilmastointia tietenkin pyöritetään akusta saatavalla energialla. Oletko tietoinen, onko näissä Yutongeissa webasto kovempia pakkasia varten? (Eikös Linkkerissä ole.)

Vuoden päästä ollaan tietysti viisaampia, ainakin jos talvi ei jää leudoksi.

----------


## Gulf

> Kuinka paljon ajoaikaa saadaan esim 10 minuutin lataamisella?.


Linkkeriin saadaan RT:lla hyvällä lykyllä tuossa ajassa ladattua auto 0-80% akkua (80% siis maksimi) ja ainakin linjalla 23 sillä latauksella ajaa arkisin ruuhka-aikaan noin 1,5-2 kierrosta, mutta illalla kun hiljenee menee jopa kolme kierrosta yhdellä latauksella, talvella vähemmän. En näistä 55:n tolpista tiedä, mutta toisella puolella tolpassa on ollut todella paljon epävarmuutta sen suhteen, että saako virtaa vai ei. Joskus vaihtelee päivän aikana ja autokohtaisesti, mutta sen varaan ei pysty laskemaan. Ruskeasuon tolpasta tulee virtaa (ei ihan niin tehokkaasti kuin torilla) ja jos se ei toimi, niin ei ajeta sähköautoilla. Viime talvena oli kyllä ajoittain paljonkin häiriötä latauksessa ja niin pantografia kun laturiakin putsailtiin useampaan kertaan.

----------


## hana

> Entä miten hellekeli tai kova pakkanen vaikuttaa toimintasäteeseen? Ilmastointia tietenkin pyöritetään akusta saatavalla energialla. Oletko tietoinen, onko näissä Yutongeissa webasto kovempia pakkasia varten? (Eikös Linkkerissä ole.)


On webasto, pakkanen voi aiheuttaa toki muita ongelmia mitä on toki muissakin busseissa.

----------


## tohpeeri

Tähän liittyen,
 niin tietääkö kukaan, että onko Turussa tai Tampereella latausongelmia?

----------


## kuukanko

> Helppo kuvitella, että tuossa menisi sitten koko järjestelmä remonttiin. Keskustassa ei tila riitä seisottaa busseja latauksessa, samoja ongelmia saattaa olla muillakin päätepysäkeillä. Latausasemia tuskin kannattaa ympäri peltoja kuitenkaan yksittäisiä linjoja varten rakentaa.


Jos päätepysäkkiladattavat bussit voittavat, niin minä veikkaisin että latausasemat tulevat juuri sinne pelloille. Keskustassa maa on vaan liian arvokasta bussien latauskenttiä varten. Eikä siellä keskustaterminaalissakaan pärjättäisi vain yhdellä laturilla, vaan siellä olisi oltava iso joukko latureita, koska kerralla olisi latauksessa melkein joka linjan bussi.

Tietysti haasteena on, että usein se toinenkaan päättäri ei ole keskellä peltoa, joten sieltäkään ei löydy lisätilaa. Enkä tarkoita tässä erityisesti Suomea, vaan tilannetta maailmanlaajuisesti, koska voittava teknologia valitaan kuitenkin globaaleilla markkinoilla.

----------


## petteri

Nämä latausjärjestelmät ovat aikamoinen optimointikysymys.

Esimerkiksi Linkkerissä on ilmeisesti uutena 50-60 kwh akku, joka painaa kai jotain 400 kg luokkaa ja jonka maksimi kapasiteetti riittää 40-50 km ajoon. Kulutus on 1,2 kwh per km. 

Toisaalta jos otetaan akkusähköbussi, jolla pitäisi olla 12 tunnin ja varikkomatkat päälle toimintasäde. Tarvitaan ehkä 300 km sädettä, mielellään niin että kun 10 vuoden päästäkin voidaan ajaa samaa reittiä kun akku on menettänyt vähän tehoja.

Esimerkiksi 500 kwh akku painaa noin 3000 kiloa, maksaa 50-70000 euroa ja lisääntynyt paino nostaa kulutuksen ehkä jonnekin 1,4 kwh per km nurkille. Iso akku vie myös tilaa autosta, koska sen on hyvä olla kokonaan lämpimässä, koska jos pitää varautua siihen että akku on kylmä tarvitaan vielä paljon isompi akku. Tämä tarkoittanee käytännössä muutamaa matkustajapaikkaa vähemmän jos alusta on sama, iso akku vaatii tilansa. 

Kyllä minusta vaikuttaisi, että sähköbussille optimaalinen akkukoko olisi jossain tässä välissä, vaikka niin että autoa pitää ladata yhteensä tunti viiden tunnin ajoa kohti. Tämä vaatii taas latausinfraa muuallakin kuin varikolla.

----------


## j-lu

^ Tjoo, tuota samaa mietiskelin joku päivä sitten tuon kilpailutusketjun myötä. Päivän aikana lataaminen olisi kaupunkiliikenteessä kaikin puolin järkevää, koska se on mahdollista, mutta on siinä käytännön tasolla aika paljon haasteita. Ja ylivoimaisesti suurimpana se, että niin kauan kun bussit eivät liiku itsestään, kuskien aikaa ei saisi tärvätä hirveästi muuhun kuin linjasiivujen ajamiseen, muuten liikennöinnin kustannustaso nousee aika helposti. 

Toinen on sitten se, että linjastoa voidaan joutua miettimään uusiksi, jos latauspaikkoja halutaan linjoille. Keskustassa ei ole tilaa, eikä toisaalta jokaiselle periferian päättärille kannata latausasemaa rakentaa, vaan olisi kustannustehokkaampaa, että useamman linjan bussit ladattaisiin samassa paikassa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Esimerkiksi Linkkerissä on ilmeisesti uutena 50-60 kwh akku, joka painaa kai jotain 400 kg luokkaa ja jonka maksimi kapasiteetti riittää 40-50 km ajoon.


Kyllä se jonkin verran enemmän painaa, noin tonnin verran.

Yön yli ladattavissa vehkeissä onkin sitten jo ihan toisen kokoiset akustot. PL:n Yutong E12 -sähköbusseissa on 324 kWh:n akustot. Massaa ei suoraan ole ilmoitettu monessakaan paikassa, mutta vuonna 2017 tehdyssä silloisen Liikenneviraston selvityksessä "Selvitys sähköbussien edistämiseksi suomalaisilla kaupunkiseuduilla" kerrotaan, että LTO-akun energiatiheys on 70 - 115 Wh / kg ja näin ollen akku painaa 9 - 14 kg / kWh. 324 kWh:n akku / akusto voi siis painaa 2916 - 4536 kg.

Ajoneuvojen kantavuuslaskelmissa on perinteisesti käytetty kuljettajan ja matkustajien massana 70 kg per henkilö. Yli neljän tonnin akuston massa on siis samaa luokkaa kuin 60 matkustajan massa... Vajaan kolmen tonninkin kuorma vastaa noin 40 matkustajaa.

----------


## petteri

50-60 kwh ja 1000kg. Onko Linkkerissä lyijyakut? Ne ovat tuota luokkaa energiatiheydeltä. Vai onko kapasiteetti isompi? 

Esimerkiksi Teslan 85 kwh Li-ion akku painaa muuten 540 kiloa eli 6,4 kg per kwh. Noille nurkille voidaan päästä isommallakin Li-ion akulla. Viime aikoina Li-ion akuista on kyllä saatu ylimääräistä painoa pois aika paljon.

Li-ion akkujen hinta taas vaihtelee ilmeisesti jossain 100-200 euroa per kwh välissä, toki tuo riippuu sopimuksista, akut ovat nykyään kysyttyjä kun henkilöauto puolella sähköautoilla on imua. Busseissa pienet sarjat voivat kyllä  tuoda lisähintaa.

----------


## Melamies

> Kyllä se jonkin verran enemmän painaa, noin tonnin verran.
> 
> Yön yli ladattavissa vehkeissä onkin sitten jo ihan toisen kokoiset akustot. PL:n Yutong E12 -sähköbusseissa on 324 kWh:n akustot. Massaa ei suoraan ole ilmoitettu monessakaan paikassa, mutta vuonna 2017 tehdyssä silloisen Liikenneviraston selvityksessä "Selvitys sähköbussien edistämiseksi suomalaisilla kaupunkiseuduilla" kerrotaan, että LTO-akun energiatiheys on 70 - 115 Wh / kg ja näin ollen akku painaa 9 - 14 kg / kWh. 324 kWh:n akku / akusto voi siis painaa 2916 - 4536 kg.
> 
> Ajoneuvojen kantavuuslaskelmissa on perinteisesti käytetty kuljettajan ja matkustajien massana 70 kg per henkilö. Yli neljän tonnin akuston massa on siis samaa luokkaa kuin 60 matkustajan massa... Vajaan kolmen tonninkin kuorma vastaa noin 40 matkustajaa.


Siis mitä tapahtuu, jos tuulilasikuormassa oleva Yutong ajaa poliisin vaakaratsiaan?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 50-60 kwh ja 1000kg. Onko Linkkerissä lyijyakut? Ne ovat tuota luokkaa energiatiheydeltä. Vai onko kapasiteetti isompi?


Linkkerissä on litium-titanaatti-akusto (LTO), ja sellaisen energiatiheys ei ole suurimmasta päästä. Bussiin halutaan sellainen ratkaisu, joka on optimoitu siihen, että sitä ladataan ja puretaan tiheästi. Etenkin pikaladattavissa malleissa tämä vaatimus korostuu. LTO:lla on siis pitkä syklikesto ja se on turvallinen. Lisäksi sen kerrotaan pystyvän pitämään 80 % varauksen jopa -30 celsiusasteen lämpötilassa.

Kiinalaisella BYDillä on ainakin LiFePO4-akuilla varustettuja täyssähköbusseja. Tällaisissa litium-rautafosfaattiakuissa on suurempi energiatiheys, luokkaa 90 - 120 Wh / kg (LTO:ssa lukema on siis 70 - 80 Wh / kg). BYDiä ei olekaan tarkoitettu ladattavaksi tyyliin kerran tunnissa tai parissa, vaan pikemminkin 1 - 2 krt / vrk. Litium-rautafosfaattiakuissa itsepurkautuminen on muita litiumioniakkuja suurempaa, mikä voi aiheuttaa ongelmia akun vanhetessa.

----------


## petteri

Tässä taidetaan siis päästä suunnilleen seuraaviin todellisiin kulkuneuvoissa käytettävien akkupakettien painoihin:

LiCoO2 6,5-7,5 kg per kwh.(Tesla Model 3 / Audi e-tron)

Li2TiO3 18 kg per kwh (Linkker)

LiFePO4 on sitten jossain ilmeisesti tuossa välissä, ehkä 11-12 kg per kwh luokkaa.

Nämä ovat siis todellisten akkupakettien painoja. Jos koko päivän ajettavaan autoon tarvittausiin esimerkiksi 400 kwh akku, kun käytetään talvella lisälämmitintä, akulle painoa  tulisi LiCOO2 akulla noin 3000 kg(2 m3), LiFePO4 akulla noin 4500 kg(3 m3) ja Li2TiO3 akulla noin 7000 kg(5 m3). 

LiCoO2 ja LiFePO4 akut pitää vielä ladata ja operoida lämpiminä, jotta noihin lukuihin päästään. Noiden akkujen pitää siis olla autossa matkustamotilan lämmössä ja autot pitää talvella ladata lämpimässä tallissa. Muuten tarvitaan vielä isompi akku. 

Kerran vuorokaudessa ladattavassa bussissa näyttää olevan jonkin verran painohaasteita. Tuo 400 kwh:kaan uutena ei ole kovin paljon kun akut menettävät tehoa iän mukana. Jos varaudutaan siihen, että auto kuluttaa huippupäivänä ilmastoinnin ollessa päällä vaikka 1,4 kwh per km(lämmitys hoidetaan webastolla) ja että akkupaketin varauskyky tipahtaa elinaikana 25%, ollaan 400 kwh akulla auton iän loppupuolella 220 km päivittäisessä maksimisäteessä ilman varmuusvaroja. Kun akun loppuminen on varsin kiusallista, voi olla että 200 km olisi käytännön 400 kwh akun maksimi.

Toki akkua voidaan laittaa enemmänkin autoon, mutta sitten paino kasvaa ja akun hinta nousee.

----------


## Melamies

YLE:n Uudenmaan alueuutiset eilen maanantaina: Akkusähköbusseista ja kuorma-autoista ja hieman turistibusseja:

https://areena.yle.fi/1-50271709?autoplay=true

----------


## Rattivaunu

Pohjolan Liikenteen Alangon arvion mukaan 20 vuoden kuluttua dieselbusseja ei enää ole. Traficomin Otto Lahti taas laskeskelee, että sähköbussien osuus taajamaliikenteessä nousee kymmeniin prosentteihin 2020-luvun kuluessa.

Lue lisää HS:n uutisesta 22.10.2019.

----------


## kallio843

> Pohjolan Liikenteen Alangon arvion mukaan 20 vuoden kuluttua dieselbusseja ei enää ole. Traficomin Otto Lahti taas laskeskelee, että sähköbussien osuus taajamaliikenteessä nousee kymmeniin prosentteihin 2020-luvun kuluessa.


Herran jestas mitä asiantuntijoita. Kyllähän sen sokea Reettakin ymmärtää että paikallisliikenteessä 2020-luvulla tullaan entistä enemmän liikennöimään sähkökalustolla ja dieselit poistuu pikku hiljaa. Maakaasu lienee myös vahvoilla. 

Kaukoliikenteessä kalusto sen sijaan tuskin niin nopeasti vaihtuu sähköisiin. Ensin pitäisi päästä kaasulaitoksiin mutta Suomessa (ja muullakin) pääbussiasemalle ei kaasukalustolla ole asiaa. 

Pohjolan liikenteeltä olen odottanut avausta sähkökaluston suhteen myös maaseutuliikenteessä.

----------


## samulih

> Herran jestas mitä asiantuntijoita. Kyllähän sen sokea Reettakin ymmärtää että paikallisliikenteessä 2020-luvulla tullaan entistä enemmän liikennöimään sähkökalustolla ja dieselit poistuu pikku hiljaa. Maakaasu lienee myös vahvoilla. 
> 
> Kaukoliikenteessä kalusto sen sijaan tuskin niin nopeasti vaihtuu sähköisiin. Ensin pitäisi päästä kaasulaitoksiin mutta Suomessa (ja muullakin) pääbussiasemalle ei kaasukalustolla ole asiaa. 
> 
> Pohjolan liikenteeltä olen odottanut avausta sähkökaluston suhteen myös maaseutuliikenteessä.


Helsingin Sanomien artikkeli ei ole tehty joukkoliikenteen nippeli#unkkareille vaan normaaleille ihmisille joille asia voi olla uutinen. Ja voi olla että tulevaisuudessa kaasubussit ajavat vaikka Käpylän terminaaliin joten ei ole tarvetta mennä pääbussiasemalle....

----------


## kivisuo

> Pohjolan liikenteeltä olen odottanut avausta sähkökaluston suhteen myös maaseutuliikenteessä.


Äkkinäinen voisi olettaa että Volter Amper olisi edelläkävijöitä kaukobussiliikenteen sähköistämisessä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siis mitä tapahtuu, jos tuulilasikuormassa oleva Yutong ajaa poliisin vaakaratsiaan?


Miksi linja-auto joutuisi vaakaratsiaan? Tietysti on joitakin painorajoitettuja siltoja mutta reitit kai suunnitellaan niin etteivät kulje niiden kautta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Melamies

> Miksi linja-auto joutuisi vaakaratsiaan? Tietysti on joitakin painorajoitettuja siltoja mutta reitit kai suunnitellaan niin etteivät kulje niiden kautta. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Laissa määrättyä ajoneuvon kokonaismassaa ei saa ylittää, eikä linja-auto ole poikkeus tässä asiassa. En ole ikinä nähnyt poliisiin ajattavan linja-autoa vaakojen päälle Suomessa, mutta Ruotsissa kylläkin.(siis kyllä vaakojen, poliisi käyttää erillistä vaakaa joka pyörän/paripyörän alla)
Jos jonkin linja-automallin todettaisiin ajavan jatkuvasti liian suurella kokonaismassalla, siihen varmasti puututtaisiin. Korostan, että en väitä esim Yutongin kohdalla asian olevan näin, vaan halusin saada tietoon missä suunnilleen mennään massojen kohdalla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Joko Vuosaaren lataustolppa on toiminnassa? Vastaus on varmasti kyllä, mutta mistä alkaen pikalataus on ollut siellä mahdollista? Avoimen datan perusteella TLL #10 ja #11 ovat esimerkiksi tänään olleet aamusta alkaen yhtäjaksoisesti ajossa tänne iltapäivään saakka - ja kokopäiväistä liikennöintiä on näköjään ollut edeltävinäkin päivinä.

----------


## ArtiZi

> Joko Vuosaaren lataustolppa on toiminnassa? Vastaus on varmasti kyllä, mutta mistä alkaen pikalataus on ollut siellä mahdollista? Avoimen datan perusteella TLL #10 ja #11 ovat esimerkiksi tänään olleet aamusta alkaen yhtäjaksoisesti ajossa tänne iltapäivään saakka - ja kokopäiväistä liikennöintiä on näköjään ollut edeltävinäkin päivinä.


Vuosaaren pikalataustolppa saatiin muutaman epäonnisen vaiheen jälkeen lopulta käyttöön viime viikolla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vuosaaren pikalataustolppa saatiin muutaman epäonnisen vaiheen jälkeen lopulta käyttöön viime viikolla.


Hieno juttu, kiitos tiedosta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Akkubussien määrä HSL-alueella siis kasvaa juuri ratkenneen tarjouskilpailun (49/2019) johdosta. Pohjolan Liikenne on laatinut sähköbussiaiheisen nettitiedotteen.

Tiedotteessa ei kerrota, tulevatko kolmiakseliset bussit teli- vai nivelratkaisulla (eikä muutenkaan oteta kantaa bussien kokoon). HSL:n päätöksentekoasiakirjoissa mainitaan kyllä C-tyypin bussit, joten tässä vaiheessa oletan kolmiakselisten bussien olevan telibusseja.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Malmö saa 24 suurta akkubussia liikenteeseen. Ne tulevat olemaan kaksinivelisiä sähköbusseja, joiden pituus on 24 metriä. Toistaiseksi sellaisia ei vielä ole kovin paljon, mutta esimerkiksi Ranskan Nantesissa niitä jo kulkee. Bussit ladataan päätepysäkeillä.

Aiheesta lisää ruotsiksi Bussmagasinetin uutisessa

----------


## kiitokurre

Flixbus on joutunut peruuttamaan kaukoliikenne sähköbussi projektinsa jatkuvien ongelmien takia. Vuoroa ajettiin Mannheimin ja Frankfurtin välillä.

https://www.kleinezeitung.at/wirtsch...t-Pilotprojekt

----------


## Rattivaunu

15-metrisiä akkubusseja alkaa saada sellaiseltakin suunnalta, jolta moni ei ehkä olisi odottanut tässä vaiheessa: Norjan Keolis hankkii 15-metrisiä Yutong-sähkölinja-autoja 14 kpl. Alunperin samanpituisia busseja oli tarkoitus hankkia Volvolta dieselkäyttöisenä (37 kpl), mutta tilausta muutettiin Yutongin hyväksi 14 auton osalta.

Hankinnasta on ruotsinkielinen uutinen Ruotsin Bussmagasinetissa .

Norjaa osaavat voivat lukea alkuperäisen uutisen Norjan Bussmagasinetista .

----------


## VolvoBussi91

Solaris on julkistanut uuden sähköteli-bussin, Solaris Urbino 15 Electric:in.

Bussit voi tilata joko pikalatausversiona tai ns "varikkolataus" versiona.

Aiheesta lisää: https://www.electrive.com/2020/01/27...-electric-bus/

----------


## Ivecomies

> Solaris on julkistanut uuden sähköteli-bussin, Solaris Urbino 15 Electric:in.
> 
> Bussit voi tilata joko pikalatausversiona tai ns "varikkolataus" versiona.
> 
> Aiheesta lisää: https://www.electrive.com/2020/01/27...-electric-bus/


Onhan toi ihan hieno. Nyt on sähkötelejä tarjolla jo ainakin VDL:llä ja Solariksella. Saa nähdä kuinka nopeasti muutkin valmistajat aloittavat sähkötelien tuotannon. Toi vois myös olla varteenotettava vaihtoehto Pohjolan liikenteeltä elokuun 562:n ja 587:n sopimukseen.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Onhan toi ihan hieno. Nyt on sähkötelejä tarjolla jo ainakin VDL:llä ja Solariksella. Saa nähdä kuinka nopeasti muutkin valmistajat aloittavat sähkötelien tuotannon. Toi vois myös olla varteenotettava vaihtoehto Pohjolan liikenteeltä elokuun 562:n ja 587:n sopimukseen.


Jos ja kun kerran on tulossa sähkötelejä, niin luulen että VDL Citea XLE:tä tulee. Ja myöhemmin taitaa tulla sähkönivelejä(?) Niin luulen että nekin ovat VDL Citeaa (SLFA-180/187)

----------


## Bussimies

> sähkönivelejä(?)


Niveliä  :Wink:  (vrt. nivelejä kolottaa --> niveliä kolottaa)

----------


## PepeB

> Jos ja kun kerran on tulossa sähkötelejä, niin luulen että VDL Citea XLE:tä tulee. Ja myöhemmin taitaa tulla sähkönivelejä(?) Niin luulen että nekin ovat VDL Citeaa (SLFA-180/187)


Mersulla on tällä hetkellä Pohjois-Suomessa testauksessa täyssähkö-Citeoita.

----------


## bernemi

> Mersulla on tällä hetkellä Pohjois-Suomessa testauksessa täyssähkö-Citeoita.


Tarkoitatko kuitenkin Citaroita?

----------


## PepeB

> Tarkoitatko kuitenkin Citaroita?


My bad, Citaroita siinä pitäisi lukea!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kuukanko

Chatrou CME Solutions on listannut viime vuoden sähköbussimarkkinoita Länsi-Euroopassa ja Puolassa. Markkinajohtaja on VDL 22,9% osuudella, kakkosena BYD 14,0% (lisäksi yhdistelmällä BYD - Alexander Dennis on 4,7% osuus).

Sustainable Busin uutisessa lisää aiheesta (englanniksi).

----------


## Bussimies

Linkkerille ei jostain syystä näytä olevan omaa ketjua, mutta laitetaan nyt tänne, kun tässä ketjussa varmaan eniten tähän liittyvää asiaa:
Linkker on hakeutumassa yrityssaneeraukseen. Ylimääräinen yhtiökokous päättää asiasta helmikuun lopussa. Mitä tämä konkreettisesti tarkoittaa, selvinnee sen jälkeen.

http://www.linkkerbus.com/2020/annou...seen/#more-332

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Linkkerille ei jostain syystä näytä olevan omaa ketjua, mutta laitetaan nyt tänne, kun tässä ketjussa varmaan eniten tähän liittyvää asiaa:
> Linkker on hakeutumassa yrityssaneeraukseen. Ylimääräinen yhtiökokous päättää asiasta helmikuun lopussa. Mitä tämä konkreettisesti tarkoittaa, selvinnee sen jälkeen.
> 
> http://www.linkkerbus.com/2020/annou...seen/#more-332


Tarkoittaa sitä, että jos pääsee yrityssaneeraukseen ja rahoittajat ovat myötämielisiä, homma jatkuu. Jos ei sinne saneeraukseen pääse, on seurauksena yleensä konkurssi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tarkoittaa sitä, että jos pääsee yrityssaneeraukseen ja rahoittajat ovat myötämielisiä, homma jatkuu. Jos ei sinne saneeraukseen pääse, on seurauksena yleensä konkurssi.


Kauppa näyttää käyvän sen verran huonosti, että eiköhän jälkimmäinen odota ennemmin tai myöhemmin. Ja kun firma on noin heikossa hapessa, ei se ainakaan lisää asiakkaiden halukkuutta ostaa siltä yritykseltä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Akkusähköbussin sukulaisena kai voi nähdä akkusähkökirjastoautonkin. Sellainen on tulossa Turkuun - mistäpä muualtakaan kuin Kiinasta. Linkki *YLEn uutiseen*.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Sähköbussien voimakkaasta esiinmarssista erityisesti Tampereen näkökulmasta on uutinen YLEn sivulla. Perheyhtiötä huolestuttaa mm. VR:n tuleminen markkinoille, samoin investointikustannukset.

----------


## canis lupus

> Sähköbussien voimakkaasta esiinmarssista erityisesti Tampereen näkökulmasta on uutinen YLEn sivulla. Perheyhtiötä huolestuttaa mm. VR:n tuleminen markkinoille, samoin investointikustannukset.


Huolissaan ovat aiheestakin. Tälle pitäisi laittaa stoppi vaikkapa kilpailutusehdoissa. Nykydieselit eivät saastuta juuri lainkaan sähköbussin rinnalla. Itseasiassa jopa vähemmän kuin sähköbussi jos valmistuksesta aiheutuvat päästöt lasketaan mukaan. Ainiin mutta Suomen pitääkin olla se EU:n ainoa lainkuuliainen ja pykäliä pilkuntarkasti noudattava valtio

----------


## Salomaa

Sähköbussiasia on pitkään ollut myös pientenkin ja keskikokoisten yritysten tiedossa. Kyllä rahoitus kalliinpaan sähköbussiinvestointiin järjestyy heillekin, kunhan yrityksen taloudellinen pohja on terve. 

Innokkuuden muutokseen ymmärtää myös matkustajan kannalta. Helsingissä on kolmekin bussia samaanaikaan pysäkillä ja jotkut dieselmallit työntävät katkun suorastaan pysäkillä seisovan suuhun. Unohtunut asia on tässä yhteydessä alhaisempi äänitaso, josta pitäisi puhua enemmän. Myös matkustusmukavuus sisällä on omaa luokkaansa.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Myös matkustusmukavuus sisällä on omaa luokkaansa.


Enpä tuosta tiedä, minusta sähköbussin ujeltava ääni on ärsyttävämpi kuin dieselin tasainen käynti. Varsinkin uudet VDL:ät ovat hiljaisempia kuin räminälinkkerit tai vinkuyutongit.

Lisäksi kuljettajan liian raskas kaasujalka tekee menosta turhankin äkäistä sähköbussilla. Itse koin matkapahoinvointia PL:n Yutongissa pari viikkoa sitten.

Matkustaisin 8900LE:llä tai Suburbanilla minkä tahansa sähköbussin yli, jos saisi valita.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Minulla on joiltakin yksittäisiltä sähköbussimatkoilta samankaltaisia kokemuksia kuin AnonyymiPseudonyymillä. Espoon taannoisella linjalla 11 liikkunut BYD aikaansai melko vihlovan äänen. Samalla linjalla esiintyi myös nykivää menoa, minkä arvelen johtuvan kuljettajien kokemattomuudesta tuolloin. Tosin tämän vuoden elokuussa kiusaannuimme emäntämme kanssa kiinalaisvalmisteisessa sähköbussissa tarpeettoman äkäisistä liikkeellelähdöistä, mutta epätasainen ajotyyli onnistuu kyllä muissakin käyttövoimaratkaisuissa. Mutta nuo huomiot ovat tärkeitä, ja suosittelisin tasaiseen ajotapaan kannustavaa perehdytystä varsinkin sähköbussikoulutuksessa.

Itse arvostan mukavia matkustuskokemuksia sähköbusseissa, mutta ymmärrän muutkin mielipiteet.

----------


## Salomaa

No joka tapauksessa Leppävaaraan saapuu ja lähtee näitä Yotongeja ja niiden kyydin olen kokenut selvästi miellyttävämämäksi kuin millään diesel-bussilla. Linkkerin kyydissä en ole saanut olla pitkään aikaan, mutta silloin kun olin, niin kokemus myönteinen.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Espoon taannoisella linjalla 11 liikkunut BYD aikaansai melko vihlovan äänen. Samalla linjalla esiintyi myös nykivää menoa, minkä arvelen johtuvan kuljettajien kokemattomuudesta tuolloin


Juu, toi BYD oli kyllä karmea tekele. Ylivoimaisesti huonoin bussi, jolla olen ikinä matkustanut. Karmea tinnitus tuli moottorien vinkunasta ja ovien tiivisteiden narinasta, kun menin sillä kerran e11:lla päästä päähän eli Friisilänaukiolta Tapiolaan.

----------


## Melamies

VR ja omistamansa PL kilpailevat bussimarkkinoilla valtionyhtiön erikoisoikeuksilla ja Posti ja VR:n Transpoint tavarankuljetuksissa valtionyhtiöiden erikoisoikeuksilla. Suomi on paska maa.

----------


## Rehtori

> VR ja omistamansa PL kilpailevat bussimarkkinoilla valtionyhtiön erikoisoikeuksilla ja Posti ja VR:n Transpoint tavarankuljetuksissa valtionyhtiöiden erikoisoikeuksilla. Suomi on paska maa.


Ihan mielenkiinnosta, mitä nämä erikoisoikeudet ovat?

----------


## Melamies

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta, mitä nämä erikoisoikeudet ovat?


Jos olisit pankinjohtaja, myöntäisitkö luottoa ennemmin Kutvosen Kuljetukselle vai Valtion Kuljetusosastolle? Tai Länsilinjat Oy:lle vai Pohjolan Liikenteelle?

Valtion maksukykyä ja luotettavuutta ei kyseenalaisteta, eikä valtionyhtiön edes kuvitella voivan mennä konkurssiin. Ja kyllähän lisäbudjetista lohkeaa, jos rahat loppuvat.

Valtionyhtiöt voivat ottaa vaikka millaisia riskejä ja hölmöillä miten tahansa ilman pelkoa konkurssista tai johdon joutumisesta mihinkään edesvastuuseen. (ennemminkin kultainen kädenpuristus odottaa, jos hommat menevät metsään)

Hyvä esimerkki on Transpointin ja Postin varsit kalliit kuljetuskokeilut itäliikenteessä.

Tästä on puhuttu ennenkin. Totta kai valtion pitää ylläpitää tie- ja rataverkkoa ja ydinvoimalat, talvivaarat ym suurhankkeet voivat vaatia ainakin väliaikaista valtion omistajuutta. Mutta on silkkaa ääliömäisyyttä ja kommunismia, että valtio kilpailee yksityisomisteiset kumipyöräalan toimijat ojan pohjalle.

Linja-auto- ja kuorma-autoliikenteen harjoittaminen ei ole länsimaisen valtion perustehtävien joukossa.

----------


## tlajunen

Eli kyseessä olikin puhtaasti ideologiasta kumpuava määritelmä "paskuudesta".

----------


## Rehtori

> Jos olisit pankinjohtaja, myöntäisitkö luottoa ennemmin Kutvosen Kuljetukselle vai Valtion Kuljetusosastolle? Tai Länsilinjat Oy:lle vai Pohjolan Liikenteelle?
> 
> Valtion maksukykyä ja luotettavuutta ei kyseenalaisteta, eikä valtionyhtiön edes kuvitella voivan mennä konkurssiin. Ja kyllähän lisäbudjetista lohkeaa, jos rahat loppuvat.
> 
> Valtionyhtiöt voivat ottaa vaikka millaisia riskejä ja hölmöillä miten tahansa ilman pelkoa konkurssista tai johdon joutumisesta mihinkään edesvastuuseen. (ennemminkin kultainen kädenpuristus odottaa, jos hommat menevät metsään)
> 
> Hyvä esimerkki on Transpointin ja Postin varsit kalliit kuljetuskokeilut itäliikenteessä.
> 
> Tästä on puhuttu ennenkin. Totta kai valtion pitää ylläpitää tie- ja rataverkkoa ja ydinvoimalat, talvivaarat ym suurhankkeet voivat vaatia ainakin väliaikaista valtion omistajuutta. Mutta on silkkaa ääliömäisyyttä ja kommunismia, että valtio kilpailee yksityisomisteiset kumipyöräalan toimijat ojan pohjalle.
> ...


Eihän tuossa sitten ole mitään erikoisoikeuksia. Pankki katsoo siis ihan tasapuolisesti kenelle myöntää lainaa tai ei myönnä. Pankki arvioi yhtiöitä samojen mittareiden mukaan.

----------


## Melamies

> Eli kyseessä olikin puhtaasti ideologiasta kumpuava määritelmä "paskuudesta".


Kyllä, en ole kommunisti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:38 ----------




> Eihän tuossa sitten ole mitään erikoisoikeuksia. Pankki katsoo siis ihan tasapuolisesti kenelle myöntää lainaa tai ei myönnä. Pankki arvioi yhtiöitä samojen mittareiden mukaan.


Valtion rahoilla on hauskaa olla kiinnostunut sähköbussiliikenteestä vaikka Timbuktussa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Enpä tuosta tiedä, minusta sähköbussin ujeltava ääni on ärsyttävämpi kuin dieselin tasainen käynti. Varsinkin uudet VDL:ät ovat hiljaisempia kuin räminälinkkerit tai vinkuyutongit.
> 
> Lisäksi kuljettajan liian raskas kaasujalka tekee menosta turhankin äkäistä sähköbussilla. Itse koin matkapahoinvointia PL:n Yutongissa pari viikkoa sitten.
> 
> Matkustaisin 8900LE:llä tai Suburbanilla minkä tahansa sähköbussin yli, jos saisi valita.


Linjalla 51 äsken varsin uusi Yutong numero 692. Yritin tietoisesti etsiä sivuääniä tai muuta epämääräistä, mutta kyllä oli laadukasta kyytiä. Selvästi hiljaisempi äänimaailma sisällä sekä vielä tärkeämpää: ulkona.

----------


## kuukanko

MB eCitaro G on ilmeisesti ensimmäinen sähköauto, jota myydään kiinteäelektrolyyttisellä akulla. Kauppalehden uutinen

Kiinteäelektrolyyttiset akut ovat pienempiä ja kevyempiä kuin litium-ioni akut ja ne on myös nopeampi ladata.

----------


## Melamies

> Kiinteäelektrolyyttiset akut ovat pienempiä ja kevyempiä kuin litium-ioni akut ja ne on myös nopeampi ladata.


Entä niiden käyttäytyminen tulipalossa?

----------


## mv

> Entä niiden käyttäytyminen tulipalossa?


Jos lukee sen linkitetyn uutisen niin 




> Kiinteäelektrolyyttisen akun hyvinä puolina pidetään myös sitä, että se on nykyakkuja turvallisempi, eli se ei vuoda tai syty tuleen. Akuista voidaan suuremman kapasiteetin ansiosta tehdä myös pienempiä ja keveämpiä, ja latausajat ovat lyhyempiä kuin nykyakuilla.

----------


## Melamies

> Jos lukee sen linkitetyn uutisen niin


Juttui jatkuikin jonkun mainosvideoskeidan jälkeen. Voiko tätä nyt tulkita nin, että sähköautojen suurin turvallisuuspuute poistuu tällä akkuteknologilla?

----------


## kuukanko

> Solaris on julkistanut uuden sähköteli-bussin, Solaris Urbino 15 Electric:in.


Ensiesittely on 20.10.2020 klo 12.00 Keski-Euroopan aikaa. Näin korona-aikana ensiesittely onkin virtuaalinen ja kuka tahansa voi osallistua siihen Solariksen sivuilla: https://www.solarisbus.com/premiere

----------


## kiitokurre

Flixbussin Saksassa kaukoliikenteen sähköbussien kokeilun kaaduttua Flixbus kokeilemassa sähköbusseja Yhdysvalloissa. Malli on MCI D45 CRTe Le Charge https://www.mcicoach.com/literatureA...e_LE/2/#zoom=z mallista on myös hyvin omintakeinen inva bussi versio tarjolla https://apta.newflyer.com/wp-content...E-Brochure.pdf

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ensiesittely on 20.10.2020 klo 12.00 Keski-Euroopan aikaa. Näin korona-aikana ensiesittely onkin virtuaalinen ja kuka tahansa voi osallistua siihen Solariksen sivuilla: https://www.solarisbus.com/premiere


Esittely oli siis tänään ja sitä voi katsella lainauksessa näkyvän linkin takaa.

----------


## Wreith

> Esittely oli siis tänään ja sitä voi katsella lainauksessa näkyvän linkin takaa.


Näyttävän näköinen vehe kyllä! Olisi mielnkiintoista saada ainakin yksi testiin tänne pk-seudulle.

----------


## Salomaa

Kolmatta ove a ei ole eli takimmaista ovea, perustunee johonkin. Bussiasiantuntijamme tietänevät.

----------


## Bussimies

> Kolmatta ove a ei ole eli takimmaista ovea, perustunee johonkin. Bussiasiantuntijamme tietänevät.


Esittelyvideon mukaan mallin saa kahdella tai kolmella ovella.

----------


## kalle.

> Kolmatta ove a ei ole eli takimmaista ovea, perustunee johonkin. Bussiasiantuntijamme tietänevät.


Tuoltahan Solariksen nettisivuilta löytyy tekninen esite, kolmella eri kielelläkin. Sen mukaan ovitus on saatavilla 2-2-0, 2-2-1, 1-2-0 tai 1-2-1.
Lisäksi syy siihen minkä takia tässä esittelyautossa ei ollut takimmaista ovea voisi olla vaikka tässä: "Up to 65 seats in II door configuration (II class)"

----------


## Makke93

VDL ilmoittaa julkaisevansa ensi vuonna uuden sukupolven Citean, joka on täysin sähköisen voimansiirron ympärille rakennettu, eli dieselversiota siitä ei tule. https://www.vdlbuscoach.com/en/news/...-zero-emission

Citeahan sai juuri kasvojenkohotuksen, eli saattaakohan olla, että tästä tulee erillinen ja nykyinen jatkaa edelleen diesel-vaihtoehtona?

----------


## Karosa

> Citeahan sai juuri kasvojenkohotuksen, eli saattaakohan olla, että tästä tulee erillinen ja nykyinen jatkaa edelleen diesel-vaihtoehtona?


Automaailmassahan on kovinkin yleistä, että tehdään mallista pienimuotoinen facelift ennen uuden paljastusta.

----------


## kuukanko

STT on tehnyt ja mm. Yle julkaissut  jutun sähköbussien yleistymisestä Suomessa ensi vuonna.

Jutussa on minusta tulkittu EU:n puhtaiden ajoneuvojen direktiiviä väärin, koska jutusta saa käsityksen, että tietyn osuuden (käytössä olevasta) kalustosta pitäisi olla puhtaita. Todellisuudessa direktiivi säätelee vain uushankintoja.

Kuvituskuvana on Klovissa seisovia Linkkereitä eli ei ehkä ihan sähköbussien edustavin otos Suomesta, noilla kun ei ole tänä vuonna ajettu metriäkään linjalla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> YLE on tehnyt jutun sähköbussien yleistymisestä Suomessa ensi vuonna.


Jutussa on esitetty lukema tämän vuoden (2020) kaduilla kulkevista sähköbusseista: 40 kpl HSL-alueella ja 50 koko maassa.

Mielestäni lukemat eivät ole ihan kohdallaan. Pelkästään Pohjolan Liikenteellä on HSL-alueella selkeästi yli 40 täyssähkölinja-autoa (33 + 5 + 9 = 47 kpl). Sen lisäksi aktiivisesti ovat Helsingissä ajossa Tammelundin Liikenteen kaksi VDL-sähköä sekä HelB:n Linkkereistä vähintään jokunen + testi-Volvo. HelB:llä on periaatteessa viisi Linkker-sähköbussia kalustossaan, mutta ilmeisesti saman päivän aikana niitä on näkynyt ajossa maksimissaan neljä. Minäkään en näihin tilastoihin liittäisi Klovissa seisovia Nobinalle tarkoitettuja Linkkereitä, joilla ei ole oikeasti ajettu ollenkaan (ainakaan kaupallista liikennettä).

Selvää on, että 2021 tapahtuu merkittävä harppaus ylöspäin. Voisi olettaa, että jo vuoden alussa linja 562 sähköistyy (varmaan 587:nkin), kun Travemündessä ja bussitutkassa havaitut sähkötelit saadaan tuotannon puolelle. Elokuussa määrä suorastaan räjähtää ylöspäin, kunhan kalustontoimittajien aikataulut pitävät edes kohtuullisesti kutinsa.

----------


## Miska

> STT on tehnyt ja mm. Yle julkaissut  jutun sähköbussien yleistymisestä Suomessa ensi vuonna.


Tuosta jutusta muuten pisti silmään kohta "suuren alankomaalaisen bussivalmistajan VDL:n ensi vuoden kaupunkibussimallistosta dieselvaihtoehdot poistuvat kokonaan." Uudessa sähköbussimallistossa dieselbusseja ei toki ole, mutta en muista muualla tulleen esille, että VDL olisi jo nyt kokonaan luopumassa dieselbussien valmistuksesta, vaikka selvää toki on, että niiden kysyntä on voimakkaasti vähentynyt.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Minkälaisia kokemuksia mahtaa olla kertynyt Pohjolan Liikenteen sähköbusseista? Onko ollut mainittavia teknisiä ongelmia ja paljonko on keskimäärin päässyt yhdellä latauksella? Keskinopeus lienee noin 20 tai vähän yli, kahdessa vuorossa ajettu autopäivä on ehkä 300 km kahta puolin. Jotenkin vaan tuntuu uskomattomalta, jos oikeasti auto on ajossa 05-24 samalla latauksella. Nyt tietoa pitäisi olla jo pitkältä ajalta ja eri lämpötiloista. Tietenkin kokemukset muistakin vastaavista autoista kiinnostaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jotenkin vaan tuntuu uskomattomalta, jos oikeasti auto on ajossa 05-24 samalla latauksella.


PL:n Yutongeja näkyy ainakin Leppävaarassa lataamassa kesken päivän. Jos intoa riittää, niin Bussitutkasta voinee katsoa, kuinka pitkiä ajopätkiä niiltä löytyy yhteen pötköön ilman lataustaukoa.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Turussa se tarkottaisi kaikkien Nobinan autojen lataamista 7A linjan ollessa päivätauolla noin klo 09-13. Eli tavallaan kierrättää varikolla autot vuorollaan - palkallisten ihmisten liikuttamina. Tietää kyllä isoa lisää palkkakustannuksiin, ja kokonaan uudenlaista ajosarjasuunnittelua. Voi silti olla halvempaa tämänkin jälkeen, kun vaihtoehtona on jotain 100-150 litraa dieseliä päivittäin.

----------


## kuukanko

Ja ainakin tuossa Leppävaaran tapauksessa päätepysäkille on rakennettu latausinfra, joten autojen ei tarvitse käydä varikolla. Moni liikennöitsijä Suomessa suunnittelee joka tapauksessa autokierrot niin, että bussi seisoo kuljettajan ruokatauon ajan, ja jos se voi seistä paikassa jossa bussi saa akut täyteen samalla kun kuljettaja vatsansa, ei siitä aiheudu yhtään hukka-ajoa.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Silloin se tauko täytyy sitten pitää juurikin siinä päättärillä. Ja syömäänkin pitäisi päästä. Usein nuo päättärien tienoot on aika ankeaa seutua, eikä mitään ruokapaikkaan viittaavaa ole kävelymatkan päässä. Ja tauko voi olla vähimmillään sen puolituntia. 10-12 tunnin päivään on haasteellista varautua omin eväin, ainakin kesähelteillä.

----------


## zige94

> Silloin se tauko täytyy sitten pitää juurikin siinä päättärillä. Ja syömäänkin pitäisi päästä. Usein nuo päättärien tienoot on aika ankeaa seutua, eikä mitään ruokapaikkaan viittaavaa ole kävelymatkan päässä. Ja tauko voi olla vähimmillään sen puolituntia. 10-12 tunnin päivään on haasteellista varautua omin eväin, ainakin kesähelteillä.


Tässä tapauksessa on kuitenkin iso kauppakeskus, josta saa jos jonkinlaista evästä mukaan. Myös kuljettajien tiloissa pari isoa jääkaappia mihin saa ruokansa, joten Leppävaaran alueen kuljettajilla on helppoa. Turussa vastaava voisi olla esimerkiksi linja-autoasema. Toki siirtoajoa tulee linjojen 6-7 päätepysäkeiltä jonkin verran, joten varikkokin voisi olla jopa lähempänä. Toki en tiedä mihin Nobina on ajatellut varikkonsa laittaa, mutta Turun seudulla välimatkat on loppujen lopuksi hyvin lyhyitä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Toki en tiedä mihin Nobina on ajatellut varikkonsa laittaa, mutta Turun seudulla välimatkat on loppujen lopuksi hyvin lyhyitä.


Syyskuisen tiedotteen mukaan Pahaniemeen.

Ylen jutussa Nobina Oy:n toimitusjohtaja kertoo, että Turussa bussit aiotaan ladata varikolla eikä päätepysäkeillä.

----------


## zige94

> Syyskuisen tiedotteen mukaan Pahaniemeen.
> 
> Ylen jutussa Nobina Oy:n toimitusjohtaja kertoo, että Turussa bussit aiotaan ladata varikolla eikä päätepysäkeillä.


Eli esimerkiksi Naantaliin päättyvillä vuoroilla ei kohtuuttoman pitkiä siirtoajoja tule latausta varten. Sama koskee myös Kauppatorille päättyviä lisävuoroja (linja 7A ja jos on yhä vielä keskustaan päättyviä tuplauksia). Siinä mielessä keskeinen sijainti.

----------


## vristo

Kuinka pitkiä nuo Turun linja 6 ja 7 ovat (siis kilometreissä)?

----------


## eemeli113

> Kuinka pitkiä nuo Turun linja 6 ja 7 ovat (siis kilometreissä)?


Linja 6 Naantali - Raisio - Turku - Lieto (31,4 km)
Linja 7 Naantali - Raisio - Turku - Kaarina (29,5 km)

----------


## kuukanko

Telisähköbussien ensimmäinen liikennöintipäivä Suomessa alkaa kääntyä yön puolelle. Ensimmäiset bussit aloittivat HSL-linjalla 562N heti aamuneljän jälkeen ja ne ensimmäisinä aloittaneet ovat jo palanneet varikolle. PL 408 oli linjalla yhtäjaksoisesti klo 4.05 - n. klo 21 ja linjalla ajettuja kilometrejä ehti tulla sinä aikana 350,9 (siirtoajot vielä päälle). Tällaisilla ajomäärillä ilman välilatausta sähköbussien lataamisesta ei tule ongelmaa. Vain aivan pisimmissä vuoroissa täytyy ladata kesken päivän ja niissäkin se voidaan tehdä illalla, kun vuorovälit ovat jo harventuneet ja busseja on sen ansiosta vapaana - ellei sitten autokiertoja saa muokattua niin, että myöhään yöhön jatkavat bussit pitävät tauon päivällä, jolloin välilatauksia ei tarvittaisi ollenkaan.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

On yllättävän kova suoritus, täytyy myöntää! Ilmeisesti hidastuksista saadaan todella hyvin energiaa talteen.

----------


## Eppu

Nivelmallinen sähkö-volvo esittelyssä: https://youtu.be/zPhmF_SqKs0

Mielenkiintoinen tämä on ainakin perän osalta. Sähkömoottorit vievät varsin vähän tilaa ja tämä näkyy istuinkapasiteetissakin. Jos tämän sarjan yksilöissä on 49 istumapaikkaa, niin sisustusjärjestyksestä päätellen niihin kyllä saisi muutaman lisääkin vielä.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Nivelmallinen sähkö-volvo esittelyssä: https://youtu.be/zPhmF_SqKs0
> 
> Mielenkiintoinen tämä on ainakin perän osalta. Sähkömoottorit vievät varsin vähän tilaa ja tämä näkyy istuinkapasiteetissakin. Jos tämän sarjan yksilöissä on 49 istumapaikkaa, niin sisustusjärjestyksestä päätellen niihin kyllä saisi muutaman lisääkin vielä.


Ite pidän tota uutuutta erittäin tervetulleena Suomenkin markkinoille ja toivottavasti sähkönivelet saavat HSL-alueella hyvän menestyksen. Onhan toi komee. Toihan vois olla oikein sopiva vaihtoehto HSL-alueen seuraavassa sähkönivelhankinnassa. Ja jos TKL aikoo vielä jossain vaiheessa hankkia uusia nivelbussia, niin tossahan olis erinomainen vaihtoehto TKL:lle, jossa luotetaan Volvoon. Täytyy kyllä sanoa että hyvää työtä Volvolta. Snygg buss!  :Smile:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

> Telisähköbussien ensimmäinen liikennöintipäivä Suomessa alkaa kääntyä yön puolelle. Ensimmäiset bussit aloittivat HSL-linjalla 562N heti aamuneljän jälkeen ja ne ensimmäisinä aloittaneet ovat jo palanneet varikolle. PL 408 oli linjalla yhtäjaksoisesti klo 4.05 - n. klo 21 ja linjalla ajettuja kilometrejä ehti tulla sinä aikana 350,9 (siirtoajot vielä päälle). Tällaisilla ajomäärillä ilman välilatausta sähköbussien lataamisesta ei tule ongelmaa. Vain aivan pisimmissä vuoroissa täytyy ladata kesken päivän ja niissäkin se voidaan tehdä illalla, kun vuorovälit ovat jo harventuneet ja busseja on sen ansiosta vapaana - ellei sitten autokiertoja saa muokattua niin, että myöhään yöhön jatkavat bussit pitävät tauon päivällä, jolloin välilatauksia ei tarvittaisi ollenkaan.


Onko kova pakkanen vaikuttanut akkuihin tai kuluttaako lämmitys - eli pääseekö nytkin yli 350 km?

----------


## Miska

> Onko kova pakkanen vaikuttanut akkuihin tai kuluttaako lämmitys - eli pääseekö nytkin yli 350 km?


Näyttäisi, että nyt kovilla pakkasilla sähköteleillä ei ole ajettu ihan noita 350 km:n suoritteita, mutta useilla autoilla on kuitenkin ajettu yhteen menoon n. 250 km:n rupeamia + siirtoajot.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

No ihan kiitettäviä lukemia kuitenkin. Nyt autot ja akut on tosin uusia, muutaman vuoden käytön jälkeen ei varmaankaan ylletä yhtä koviin suorituksiin.

----------


## Wreith

Singaporessa on näköjään testailtu tätä linkkerin uudella korilla valmistettua 12-metristä variaatiota: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqbdZJXI25k

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Singaporessa on näköjään testailtu tätä linkkerin uudella korilla valmistettua 12-metristä variaatiota: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqbdZJXI25k


Mielenkiintoisen näköinen. Edessä on otettu mallia Vestin tuotteista ja takaa Iveco Crosswaysta.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Singaporessa on näköjään testailtu tätä linkkerin uudella korilla valmistettua 12-metristä variaatiota: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqbdZJXI25k


Suomessa valmistettu?

----------


## samulih

> Suomessa valmistettu?



*Primary contractors include Finnish electric bus manufacturer Linkker for the electric drivetrain and bodywork, and Malaysian bodybuilder Gemilang Coachworks for the final assembly.
*

https://landtransportguru.net/st-eng...-electric-bus/

----------


## antti

saksankielinen kooste sähköbusseista: https://www.bussmagasinet.se/2021/02...ler-kartlagda/

----------


## Makke93

MTV3 teki jutun syksyllä tulevista sähkönivelbusseista https://www.mtv.fi/sarja/uutisaamu-3...oisina-1384429. Ohjelmassa käytettiin havainnollistamisessa HSL:llä testissä olevaa Volvon nivelsähköbussia, josta on foorumillakin ollut havaintoja.

HSL:n edustaja mainitsi vain Länsi-Helsingin runkolinjat ja sanoi että nivelbusseja on tulossa 40, joka kattaa vain nuo linjat. 570 tai sille tulevista nivelbusseista ei ollut mainintaa. Niidenhän kanssa nivelbusseja pitäisi tulla lähemmäs 60, eli ilmeisesti valitus ja väliaikainen sopimus on tuonut jonkin verran epävarmuutta uuden kaluston saapumiseen ennen vuodenvaihdetta.

----------


## antti

https://www.bussmagasinet.se/2021/02...nsiv-i-moskva/

----------


## Wito

Noita KAMAZ-sähköbusseja voisi olla ihan mielenkiintoista nähdä myös Suomessa. Veikkaanpa että hinta lähempänä Kiinalaista sähköbussia.

----------


## Timppa-70

Yutong e15 Bussmagasinen esittelyssä.

https://youtu.be/sijXIHE3yfM

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Yutong e15 Bussmagasinen esittelyssä.
> 
> https://youtu.be/sijXIHE3yfM


Kylläpäs sitä laatuvaikutelmaa nyt hehkutettiin. Katsotaan vaikkapa viiden vuoden päivittäisen käytön jälkeen, pysyykö kinuski yhä kasassa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kylläpäs sitä laatuvaikutelmaa nyt hehkutettiin. Katsotaan vaikkapa viiden vuoden päivittäisen käytön jälkeen, pysyykö kinuski yhä kasassa.


Miksi sen tarvitsisi pysyä viiden vuoden jälkeen kasassa? Kaikki kiinaroska hajoaa ja korvataan uudella paljon nopeammin.  :Very Happy:

----------


## laurira

Presidentti vahvistanut 

"Tasavallan presidentti vahvisti lain ajoneuvo- ja liikennepalveluhankintojen ympäristö- ja energiatehokkuusvaatimuksista 15. heinäkuuta 2021.  Laki velvoittaa kuntia ja valtiota hankkimaan tietyn osuuden vähä- ja nollapäästöisiä ajoneuvoja, kun ne tekevät uusia hankintoja. Laki tulee voimaan 2. elokuuta 2021.  "

https://www.lvm.fi/-/lisaa-vahapaast...kuussa-1438505

----------


## Rattivaunu

Velvoitteet päästöttömien bussien minimivaatimuksista siis vaihtelevat alueittain. Jako on:


*HSL,* 2021-2025 sähköbusseja oltava aikajakson hankinnoissa 35 %, 2026-2030 sähköbusseja oltava aikajakson hankinnoissa 60 %*Tampere, Turku*, 2021-2025 sähköbusseja oltava aikajakson hankinnoissa 15 %, 2026-2030 sähköbusseja oltava aikajakson hankinnoissa 25 %*Lahti, Jyväskylä, Oulu*, 2021-2025 sähköbusseja oltava aikajakson hankinnoissa 5 %, 2026-2030 sähköbusseja oltava aikajakson hankinnoissa 10 %*Muut,* sähköbusseille ei erillistä vaatimusta. 

Lähde: Paikallisliikenneliitto

----------


## kuukanko

Yle uutisoi Kotkan ja Imatran paikallisliikenteiden muuttumisesta kokonaan sähköisiksi. Jutussa selostetaan laajemminkin miksi sähköbussit valtaavat alaa.

----------


## repesorsa

Tuli mieleen että mitä kuuluu kotimaiselle Linkkerille, onko niitä vielä montakin ajossa esim. Turussa ja Helsingissä kun niistä ei edes kuvia näkynyt?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tuli mieleen että mitä kuuluu kotimaiselle Linkkerille, onko niitä vielä montakin ajossa esim. Turussa ja Helsingissä kun niistä ei edes kuvia näkynyt?


Siltä osin, onko niitä vielä ajossa, ja mitä kuvia on näkynyt tai ollut näkymättä vastaan heti aamutuimaan: Tänään keskiviikkona 29.9. Turun avoin data kertoo, että jo ennen aamukuutta ykkösellä ovat liikkuneet ja liikkuivat ainakin TuKL #35, #36 ja #37. Sen verran mitä tilannetta olen seurannut, niin kohtalaisen hyvin Linkkereillä on Turussa ajettu, varsinkin jos Helsinkiin vertaa. Avoimen datan mukaan HSL-alueella Linkkereillä ei ole ajettu tämän vuoden heinäkuun jälkeen. Linja 23 piteni elokuussa, eikä Pirkkolaan ulottuvalla 23:sella ole Linkkereitä näkynyt lainkaan. Silloin kun Pirkkolassa viimeksi kävin, laturiakaan ei ollut saatu sinne paikoilleen. Oman kamerani eteen Linkker on liikennekäytössä osunut viimeksi 4.6.. Bussitutkasta voi kaivaa esiin autokohtaisia tietoja. Niiden perusteella esim. HelB #1616 ei ole ollut linjalla noin vuoteen. Kevätkausikin oli jo hiljaista, tietyt yksilöt (pääosin #1614 ja #1615) olivat aika ajoin ajossa. Kesäkuussa #1617 putkahti ajoon melkoisen tauon jälkeen, mutta aika vähän sekin kesällä lopulta liikkui. Transdevillä aikanaan olleet (ja tietyn ajan Nobinallakin) #1618 ja #1619 eivät liene HelBillä olleet muualla kuin Ruhassa seisomassa.

Tiivistelmä edellisestä: Turussa Linkkerit liikkuvat linjalla 1, mutta Helsingin päässä Linkkereillä ei tätä nykyä ajeta.

---------- EDIT lisätään kuvalinkki Turusta klo 07:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:15 ----------

Kuvista sen verran vielä että tämän foorumin jäsenen tämänsyksyinen kuva Turun Linkkeristä näkyy täällä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Onkohan HelB #25 poistettu kun on ollut ajossa viimeksi heinäkuussa?

----------


## onni

Meni takaisin Volvolle, josta testiin Soisalon Liikenteelle.

----------


## Pera

> Linja 23 piteni elokuussa, eikä Pirkkolaan ulottuvalla 23:sella ole Linkkereitä näkynyt lainkaan. Silloin kun Pirkkolassa viimeksi kävin, laturiakaan ei ollut saatu sinne paikoilleen.


Eikö Linkkereillä muka pysty ajamaan yhtä kierrosta ilman latausta? Vanhaa 23 pystyi ajamaan noin 1-2 kierrosta ilman latausta ja eikä tämä nykyinen 23 kovin pitkä linja ole, luulis että yhden kierroksen pystyy ajamaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eikö Linkkereillä muka pysty ajamaan yhtä kierrosta ilman latausta? Vanhaa 23 pystyi ajamaan noin 1-2 kierrosta ilman latausta ja eikä tämä nykyinen 23 kovin pitkä linja ole, luulis että yhden kierroksen pystyy ajamaan.


Todennäköisesti nykyistä 23:a pitäisi kyetä ajamaan Linkkerillä niin, että vain yhdessä päässä ladataan. Vanhaa 23:a näin aikanaan eniten ladattavan Ruskeasuolla, mistä syystä ajatukset siirtyivät sitten päätepysäkin mukana Pirkkolaan.

Linkkerien seisominen voi johtua siitä, että ne ovat epäkunnossa. Niiden valmistaja oli ainakin eräässä vaiheessa yrityssaneerauksessa, ja sellaiseen niiden haltijakin oli hakeutumassa aiemmin tänä vuonna. Olipa syy mikä tahansa, heinäkuun puolenvälin jälkeen HelBin Linkkereitä ei ole linjalla näkynyt. Siinähän liikennöitiin kokonainen kuukausi vanhaakin 23:a ilman Linkkereitä.

----------


## Makke93

> Todennäköisesti nykyistä 23:a pitäisi kyetä ajamaan Linkkerillä niin, että vain yhdessä päässä ladataan. Vanhaa 23:a näin aikanaan eniten ladattavan Ruskeasuolla, mistä syystä ajatukset siirtyivät sitten päätepysäkin mukana Pirkkolaan.


Pirkkolan päätepysäkkialuella oli jokin työmaa viime viikolla. Pysäkki oli aidattuna, 23:n lähti etelämpää keskeltä kenttää ja kentän laidalla oli sähköpylvään osia, eli ilmeisesti laturia tehdään siihen nyt.

----------


## Rattivaunu

HSL:n uutisen mukaan sähköbussit miellyttävät sekä matkustajia että kuljettajia. Uutisessa on mm. maininta, että peräti 86 prosenttia vastaajista piti sähköbusseja muita busseja hiljaisempina ja  kaksi kolmasosaa vastaajista oli sitä mieltä, että sähköbussit tärisevät  muita busseja vähemmän. Yli puolet vastaajista ajatteli, että  matkanteko sähköbusseilla oli miellyttävämpää muilla busseilla. Samoin kerrotaan, että yli 90 prosenttia kyselyyn vastanneista bussikuljettajista ajatteli  sähköbussien olevan muita linja-autoja hiljaisempia. Noin 80 prosenttia  kuljettajista kertoi ajavansa mieluummin sähköbussilla kuin muilla  busseilla.

----------


## samulih

> HSL:n uutisen mukaan sähköbussit miellyttävät sekä matkustajia että kuljettajia. Uutisessa on mm. maininta, että peräti 86 prosenttia vastaajista piti sähköbusseja muita busseja hiljaisempina ja  kaksi kolmasosaa vastaajista oli sitä mieltä, että sähköbussit tärisevät  muita busseja vähemmän. Yli puolet vastaajista ajatteli, että  matkanteko sähköbusseilla oli miellyttävämpää muilla busseilla. Samoin kerrotaan, että yli 90 prosenttia kyselyyn vastanneista bussikuljettajista ajatteli  sähköbussien olevan muita linja-autoja hiljaisempia. Noin 80 prosenttia  kuljettajista kertoi ajavansa mieluummin sähköbussilla kuin muilla  busseilla.


Hyvä että jotain positiivista. Minkäläinen korjaustarve/ongelmamäärää noissa uusissa ollut eli asiat jotka eivät välttämättä nyt suurelle yleisölle

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hyvä että jotain positiivista. Minkäläinen korjaustarve/ongelmamäärää noissa uusissa ollut eli asiat jotka eivät välttämättä nyt suurelle yleisölle


Tuo kartoitus oli suunnattu sekä matkustajille että kuljettajille. Vastaukset saatiin tietenkin heidän näkökulmastaan.

Mahdollisista vioista nimenomaan sähkökäyttöön liittyen voitaisiin saada varsinkin tekniseltä puolelta. Toki tietyt ongelmat varmaan näkyisivät kuljettajienkin arjessa. Kuljettajia oli haastateltu, mutta ilmeisesti mitään vakavia käyttövoimaan liittyviä ongelmia ei sitten ole esiintynyt.

Kaluston käyttöastetta on mahdollista seurata koko lailla kattavasti Bussitutkan avulla, vaikka tutka (lue: tutkan takana oleva avoin data) ei ihan kaikkea näytä. Minun havaintojeni mukaan muut kuin Linkkerit ovat olleet huomattavan hyvällä käyttöasteella liikenteessä. Linkkerit ovatkin pilottivaiheen testialustoja, ja muutenkin oma lukunsa. Nyt niiden määräkin on jäänyt marginaaliseksi.

----------


## zige94

> Tuo kartoitus oli suunnattu sekä matkustajille että kuljettajille. Vastaukset saatiin tietenkin heidän näkökulmastaan.


Kuljettajien osalta kysely oli hieman tyhmä. Selvästi suunnattu Nobinan nivelillä ajaville ja runkolinjoille, vaikka HSL:n liiveillä varustautuneet hemmot jakoivat myös Rautatientorilla Yutongeilla ajaneille kuljettajille.




> Mahdollisista vioista nimenomaan sähkökäyttöön liittyen voitaisiin saada varsinkin tekniseltä puolelta. Toki tietyt ongelmat varmaan näkyisivät kuljettajienkin arjessa. Kuljettajia oli haastateltu, mutta ilmeisesti mitään vakavia käyttövoimaan liittyviä ongelmia ei sitten ole esiintynyt.


Tarkkoja tietoja en voi antaa, mutta ainakin näin kuljettajan näkökulmasta yleisesti teknisiä vikoja on ollut vähemmän kuin Sipoon vanhoilla autoilla osui. Toki varmasti ikäkin vaikuttaa asiaan.
Ajettavuuden osalta ainakin Yutongit on mukavempia ihan jo sen vuoksi että vaihteiston yms. aiheuttamia nykisiä on vähemmän kuin dieseleissä. Ajettavuus on tämän vuoksi jo huomattavasti mukavampaa.

----------


## samulih

en ala jotain Bussitutkaa tihrustamaan, en ole niin liikennehenkilö, kunhan kysyin yleisesti mitä ajatuksia aiheutti täällä, joten selkeästi asiat hyvin ja onnistunut hankinta.

----------


## Salomaa

> HSL:n uutisen mukaan sähköbussit miellyttävät sekä matkustajia että kuljettajia. Uutisessa on mm. maininta, että peräti 86 prosenttia vastaajista piti sähköbusseja muita busseja hiljaisempina ja  kaksi kolmasosaa vastaajista oli sitä mieltä, että sähköbussit tärisevät  muita busseja vähemmän. Yli puolet vastaajista ajatteli, että  matkanteko sähköbusseilla oli miellyttävämpää muilla busseilla. Samoin kerrotaan, että yli 90 prosenttia kyselyyn vastanneista bussikuljettajista ajatteli  sähköbussien olevan muita linja-autoja hiljaisempia. Noin 80 prosenttia  kuljettajista kertoi ajavansa mieluummin sähköbussilla kuin muilla  busseilla.


Melkein joka toinen päivä matkustan 30:n linjalla ja on todettava että valittamisen aiheita noista busseista on vaikea löytää.

----------


## Pera

> Pirkkolan päätepysäkkialuella oli jokin työmaa viime viikolla. Pysäkki oli aidattuna, 23:n lähti etelämpää keskeltä kenttää ja kentän laidalla oli sähköpylvään osia, eli ilmeisesti laturia tehdään siihen nyt.


Lataustolppa näyttäis olevan paikallaan (En kyl ymmärrä minkä takia).

----------


## bussitietäjä

Hinnanko takia tulemme näkemään vain Yutongeja, Bydejä ja VDLiä emmekä enään Scanian tai Volvon sähköbusseja HSL-alueella ja muualla Suomessa?

----------


## Salomaa

> Hinnanko takia tulemme näkemään vain Yutongeja, Bydejä ja VDLiä emmekä enään Scanian tai Volvon sähköbusseja HSL-alueella ja muualla Suomessa?


Tai kääntäen: onko Scaniassa ja Volvossa joku  lisäarvo, josta kannattaa maksaa ?

----------


## Rebiaf

> Tai kääntäen: onko Scaniassa ja Volvossa joku  lisäarvo, josta kannattaa maksaa ?


Joku voi laskea lisäarvoksi sen, että merkkihuolto joka kylässä ja niemen notkossa. Varaosia saa vaikka k-marketista. Saako kiinalaiseen? siitä en tiedä.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Joku voi laskea lisäarvoksi sen, että merkkihuolto joka kylässä ja niemen notkossa. Varaosia saa vaikka k-marketista. Saako kiinalaiseen? siitä en tiedä.


En tiedä saako K-marketista mihinkään, mutta eipä noi Volvon ja Scanian sähköbussit ole kovin hyviä olleet.

----------


## antsa

Ei kai Scanian sähköbusseja voi huonoks sanoa jos vasta Suomeenkin ekat tulee ensi kesänä ? Onko niistä muka jo kokemusta ?

----------


## Eppu

> Tai kääntäen: onko Scaniassa ja Volvossa joku  lisäarvo, josta kannattaa maksaa ?


Ainakin sellainen tekijä kuin laatu voisi tulla heti ensimmäisenä mieleen. Sitten on myös ihmisoikeuskysymykset. Niitähän Kiinassa ei toki ole. Mutta näinä aikoina ihmisoikeuksien polkeminen alkaa olla trendi myös täällä Suomessa, joten se ei nykymaailmassa ole enää mikään tekijä

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:44 ----------




> Ei kai Scanian sähköbusseja voi huonoks sanoa jos vasta Suomeenkin ekat tulee ensi kesänä ? Onko niistä muka jo kokemusta ?


Ainakin sähkö-Volvo vaikutti oikein pätevältä silloin kun sellaisen kyytiä pääsi testaamaan toissa talvena.

----------


## vristo

> Ainakin sellainen tekijä kuin laatu voisi tulla heti ensimmäisenä mieleen. Sitten on myös ihmisoikeuskysymykset. Niitähän Kiinassa ei toki ole. Mutta näinä aikoina ihmisoikeuksien polkeminen alkaa olla trendi myös täällä Suomessa, joten se ei nykymaailmassa ole enää mikään tekijä


 Mites sitten joku Puola, jossa ollaan hyvää vauhtia menossa kohti totalitarismia (ja jossa Scaniat ja Volvot valmistetaan)? Kiinalaisissa busseissahan on paljon länsimaisia osia (mm. akselistot). Mutta paljonko länsimaisissa busseissa on kiinalaisosia (mm. tietotekniikkaa yms.)?

----------


## samulih

Vaikka moni vihaa wokea ja muuta höttöä on siinä aina se totuus että nykypäivinä on aika vähän jotain mikä ei riistäisi jotain.... Seuraa esimerkiksi suomalaisia hyvää tulosta takovia firmoja, kuuntelee maita jossa käydään tekemässä kauppaa ja käynnistämässä tehdasta niin ei siellä ole aina se parhain demokratia voimassa.

Akkujen mineraalit sitten vielä ihan oma lukunsa, huh hei mitä tuhoa nuo kaivokset saavat aikaan. Niihinkin olisi hyvät tavat toimia ja tehdä mutta se hinta se hinta "kun kaikki maksaa niin paljon tepoililla...."

----------


## Rattivaunu

Pientä tilastotietoa vuoden vaihtumisen merkeissä:

Vuonna 2021 maahamme rekisteröitiin Autoalan tiedotuskeskuksen mukaan 191 täyssähkölinja-autoa (vuonna 2020 vastaava luku oli 25 kpl). Vuonna 2021 diesellinja-autoja ensirekisteröitiin 186 ja kaasubusseja 5  (2020 luvut olivat 247 + 10). Luvut sisältävät myös pikkubussit.

Vuonna 2021 8 t tai sitä raskaampia busseja ensirekisteröitiin 246 kpl. Niistä BYDejä oli 121, Volvoja 40, Yutongeja 39, VDL:iä 31 ja Scanioita 10.

----------


## Bussimies

> Pientä tilastotietoa vuoden vaihtumisen merkeissä:
> 
> Vuonna 2021 maahamme rekisteröitiin Autoalan tiedotuskeskuksen mukaan 191 täyssähkölinja-autoa (vuonna 2020 vastaava luku oli 25 kpl). Vuonna 2021 diesellinja-autoja ensirekisteröitiin 186 ja kaasubusseja 5  (2020 luvut olivat 247 + 10). Luvut sisältävät myös pikkubussit.
> 
> Vuonna 2021 8 t tai sitä raskaampia busseja ensirekisteröitiin 246 kpl. Niistä BYDejä oli 121, Volvoja 40, Yutongeja 39, VDL:iä 31 ja Scanioita 10.


Tämäpä mielenkiintoinen tieto. Viime vuosi oli siis ensimmäinen vuosi, jolloin täyssähköbussit ohittivat ensirekisteröinneissä dieselbussit. Ja isompien bussien osalta tuo kaula on todella suuri. Näin se maailma muuttuu. Paluuta toisenlaisiin lukemiin tuskin enää on.

----------


## killerpop

> Tämäpä mielenkiintoinen tieto. Viime vuosi oli siis ensimmäinen vuosi, jolloin täyssähköbussit ohittivat ensirekisteröinneissä dieselbussit. Ja isompien bussien osalta tuo kaula on todella suuri. Näin se maailma muuttuu. Paluuta toisenlaisiin lukemiin tuskin enää on.


Toisaalta myös uusien kaukoliikennebussien rekisteröinti on ollut lähes olematonta, joka osaltaan näkynee tilastoissa. Jos ja kun ala taas pyörilleen pääsee, niin mielenkiintoista nähdä, investoidaanko vielä hetkeen täysin uusiin autoihin. 

Tämä on sinänsä hauska ketju edelleen otsikkointinsa osalta, koska harva bussi ilman akkuja kulkee.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Tämä on sinänsä hauska ketju edelleen otsikkointinsa osalta, koska harva bussi ilman akkuja kulkee.


Johdinbussit kulkivat Helsingissä ja Tampereella ilman akkuja 70-luvulle asti. Suomen ulkopuolella johdinbusseja on edelleen monissa paikoissa.

----------


## vristo

Nivel-BYDeissä vetää keski- ja taka-akselit. Pääsee kyllä hyvin liikkeelle mistä tahansa. Paikoilleen hieman hitaammin, mutta on päässyt hyvin liukkailtakin pysäkeiltä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nivel-BYDeissä vetää keski- ja taka-akselit. Pääsee kyllä hyvin liikkeelle mistä tahansa. Paikoilleen hieman hitaammin, mutta on päässyt hyvin liukkailtakin pysäkeiltä.


Onko Nobinan sarjassa 1239 - 1282 todellakin kaksi vetävää akselia?

----------


## vristo

> Onko Nobinan sarjassa 1239 - 1282 todellakin kaksi vetävää akselia?


Olin hetken siinä luulossa, mutta joudun myöntämään todennäköisemmin virhearviointini. Olen yrittänyt löytää "räjäytyskuvaa" BYDin voimalinjasta, mutta en ole löytänyt.

----------


## Melamies

> Olin hetken siinä luulossa, mutta joudun myöntämään todennäköisemmin virhearviointini. Olen yrittänyt löytää "räjäytyskuvaa" BYDin voimalinjasta, mutta en ole löytänyt.


Mikä on rekisteriotteessa merkitty vetotavaksi?

----------


## vristo

> Mikä on rekisteriotteessa merkitty vetotavaksi?


Joo, sieltähän se tieto löytyi: vain taka-akseli on vetävä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Onko pääkaupunkiseudun kiinalaisissa telibusseissa jotain telinkevennystä tai vastaavaa? Aika avuttomia laitteita lähtemään liukkailta pysäkeiltä ainakin Turussa.

----------


## Prompter

> Onko pääkaupunkiseudun kiinalaisissa telibusseissa jotain telinkevennystä tai vastaavaa?


Ainakaan Yutong E15:ssä ei ole.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Ainakaan Yutong E15:ssä ei ole.


Entäs tasauspyörästönlukkoa? Auttaa nyt ainakin siihen, jos vetävien pyörien alla on erilaiset kitkaolosuhteet...

----------


## canis lupus

> Ainakaan Yutong E15:ssä ei ole.


Miten ei voi olla telinkevennintä? Eihän tollasilla ylämäessä liukkailla pääse mitenkään liikkeelle ja pysäkilläkin sutii varmasti. Varmasti on mahdollista saada lisävarusteena mutta näköjään tästäkin elintärkeästä asiasta on pihdattu

----------


## zige94

> Miten ei voi olla telinkevennintä? Eihän tollasilla ylämäessä liukkailla pääse mitenkään liikkeelle ja pysäkilläkin sutii varmasti. Varmasti on mahdollista saada lisävarusteena mutta näköjään tästäkin elintärkeästä asiasta on pihdattu


Ei kuulemma ole. Höpisty jotain akselipainoista. Ymmärtääkseni Turunkaan vastaavissa ei ole.

----------


## canis lupus

> Entäs tasauspyörästönlukkoa? Auttaa nyt ainakin siihen, jos vetävien pyörien alla on erilaiset kitkaolosuhteet...


Toi tasauspyörästönlukko on toki hyödyllinen mutta myös erittäin helppo rikkoa. Voihan kuljettaja olla tietoinen mitä se tekee kun lähdetään juntturasta mutta sitten kun vääntää pysäkiltä kaiken vasemmalle tietämättään että taas noin ei saisi tehdä niin matka loppuukin siihen ja kallis remontti edessä. 1-3 auton firmassa kaikille on helppo takoa tuo päähän mutta 800 kuljettajan firmassa jossa ovi käy molempiin suuntiin tiuhaan tahtiin on riskialtis lisävaruste




> Ei kuulemma ole. Höpisty jotain akselipainoista. Ymmärtääkseni Turunkaan vastaavissa ei ole.


No käytäntö sen todistaa. Totuus tulee kuljettajilta onko näin sittenkään. Itse en ole tuollaisella ajanut niin en osaa sanoa mitään mutta liukkaalla on ero kun yöllä ja päivällä käyttääkö tuota telinkevennintä vai eikö ainakin Volvolla ja Scanialla

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Aika heikkoa noilla liikkeelle pääsy näyttää olevan. En aja ihan lähelle, että pääsee ainakin itse takaa pois.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Eiköhän nuo akut paina sen verran, että pitoa on paremmin sen puolesta.

----------


## zige94

> Itse en ole tuollaisella ajanut niin en osaa sanoa mitään mutta liukkaalla on ero kun yöllä ja päivällä käyttääkö tuota telinkevennintä vai eikö ainakin Volvolla ja Scanialla


Vaikeampaa näillä on päästä liikkeelle kuin vaikkapa meidän edellisillä -14 Volvo 8900LE teleillä tai VDL Citea XLE-145:lla, joissa oli perinteinen telinkevennin. Liikkeellelähdössä muutenkin käyttäytyi eri tavalla. Liukkaallakin nuo vanhat antoivat jatkuvasti voimaa renkaisiin, kun taas Yutongit lopettaa tehon antamisen vajaaksi sekunniksi kun pyörähtävät tyhjää. Muutoin kyllä ovat todella hyviä autoja!

----------


## canis lupus

> Vaikeampaa näillä on päästä liikkeelle kuin vaikkapa meidän edellisillä -14 Volvo 8900LE teleillä tai VDL Citea XLE-145:lla, joissa oli perinteinen telinkevennin. Liikkeellelähdössä muutenkin käyttäytyi eri tavalla. Liukkaallakin nuo vanhat antoivat jatkuvasti voimaa renkaisiin, kun taas Yutongit lopettaa tehon antamisen vajaaksi sekunniksi kun pyörähtävät tyhjää. Muutoin kyllä ovat todella hyviä autoja!


Eiköhän tuo ongelma seuraavassa mallissa (toivottavasti) korjata. Olisi kiva päästä tuollaista kokeilemaan. Ennakkoluulot noista oli surkeat mutta jälkeenpäin en ole kenenkään kuullut noita moittivan enkä ole nähnyt tämän vuoden aikana kuin yhden Yutongin hätävilkut päällä. Toimivat siis yllättävän hienosti

----------


## vristo

> jatkuvasti voimaa renkaisiin, kun taas Yutongit lopettaa tehon antamisen vajaaksi sekunniksi kun pyörähtävät tyhjää. Muutoin kyllä ovat todella hyviä autoja!


Samaten BYDien luistonetso on todella herkkä, mutta sen ansiosta ei ole vielä tullut liukasta kohtaa, josta en olisi päässyt liikkeelle. Minulla on tosin ajamatta HSL-alueen ainoa teli-BYD (NOB 1283), muilla olen ajanut.

----------


## zige94

> Samaten BYDien luistonetso on todella herkkä, mutta sen ansiosta ei ole vielä tullut liukasta kohtaa, josta en olisi päässyt liikkeelle. Minulla on tosin ajamatta HSL-alueen ainoa teli-BYD (NOB 1283), muilla olen ajanut.


Pätkillä pääsee liikkeelle helpommin, mutta telillä oli tossa taannoin isohkojakin ongelmia Helsingin keskustassa. Useimmissa valoissa ja pysäkeillä Hämeentiellä oli todella vaikeata päästä liikkeelle. Kumpulan kampuksen pysäkillä maalle päin jouduin tulla perä edellä alas kun auto ei liikkunut mihinkään. Pätkillä ei ollut samanlaisia ongelmia samana päivänä samalla reitillä.

----------


## jodo

Eihän nuo kiinalaiset mistään telinkeventimistä mitään tiedä. Tasauspyörästön lukkoakaan ei voi olla, koska BYD:issä ainakaan ei ole läpimenevää akselia vaan molemmilla pyörillä on oma tehonsäätö.

----------


## Melamies

> Tasauspyörästön lukkoakaan ei voi olla, koska BYD:issä ainakaan ei ole läpimenevää akselia vaan molemmilla pyörillä on oma tehonsäätö.


Toisaalta, eikö tämä anna mahdollisuudet estää pyörien sutiminen säätötekniikan keinoin? Silloin kuljettajan ei ainakaan pidä kytkeä lukkoa päälle ja pois tuon tuostakin.  Lisäksi silloin jää aiemmin mainittu bussin peräpään mahdollinen ei-toivottu sivusuuntainen siirtyminen lukkoa käytettäessä.

Täällä on nyt jaettu kokemuksia eri bussimalleista ja jopa yksilöistä, mutta onko kaikissa olleet vetävällä akselilla hyväkuntoiset talvikuvioiset renkaat?

----------


## JT

> Joo, sieltähän se tieto löytyi: vain taka-akseli on vetävä.


Olen ollut siinä käsityksessä, että HSL suostui palauttamaan nivelet katukuvaan juuri siitä syystä, että sähkönivelissä veto olisi sekä taka- että keskiakseleilla ja näin ollen talviolosuhteissa luotettavuus olisi parempi. Missä kohtaa hankintaketjua on mennyt pieleen, että lopputuloksena onkin taas nivelbusseja, joissa vain taka-akselilla on veto?

https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000008576236.html

IL:n kuvien perusteella Fredalla ollut sitten ihan tyypillistä jo 90-luvulta tuttua meininkiä nivelbussit lintassa.

----------


## Makke93

Onko talviolosuhteista selviytymistä ja akselien vetävyyttä mietitty missään vaiheessa nivelten kanssa? Olin ymmärtänyt, että kun seisomapaikkoja ei arvostettu, telit samalla istumapaikkamäärällä yleistyvät ja ruotsalaisten valmistajien matalien nivelten lastentaudit olivat pääasialliset syyt jotka johtivat nivelten häviämiseen seudulta. Samoin HSL:n kilpailuttaessa nykyisiä nivellinjoja ei ollut sähkötelejä markkinoilla, joita olisi voitu kilpailutuksessa vaatia isomman kaluston tarpeeseen.

----------


## Wreith

> IL:n kuvien perusteella Fredalla ollut sitten ihan tyypillistä jo 90-luvulta tuttua meininkiä nivelbussit lintassa.


Jotenkin ei yllätä ollenkaan. Meinasin jo eilen illalla laittaa viestiä tästä, mutta en jaksanut. Ajattelin jo silloin kun bydejä hankittiin, että miten ne tulevat selviytymään juuri tämmösissä talvi-olosuhteissa. Ei näköjään kovin hyvin. Vähempikin lumi riitti jo siihen, ettei nivelbussilla päästä pysäkiltä pois. Jos keskiakselikin olisi vetävä, tuskin olisi tätä ongelmaa, koska painoa on.

----------


## EVhki

> Olen ollut siinä käsityksessä, että HSL suostui palauttamaan nivelet katukuvaan juuri siitä syystä, että sähkönivelissä veto olisi sekä taka- että keskiakseleilla ja näin ollen talviolosuhteissa luotettavuus olisi parempi. Missä kohtaa hankintaketjua on mennyt pieleen, että lopputuloksena onkin taas nivelbusseja, joissa vain taka-akselilla on veto?
> 
> https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000008576236.html
> 
> IL:n kuvien perusteella Fredalla ollut sitten ihan tyypillistä jo 90-luvulta tuttua meininkiä nivelbussit lintassa.





> Jotenkin ei yllätä ollenkaan. Meinasin jo eilen illalla laittaa viestiä tästä, mutta en jaksanut. Ajattelin jo silloin kun bydejä hankittiin, että miten ne tulevat selviytymään juuri tämmösissä talvi-olosuhteissa. Ei näköjään kovin hyvin. Vähempikin lumi riitti jo siihen, ettei nivelbussilla päästä pysäkiltä pois. Jos keskiakselikin olisi vetävä, tuskin olisi tätä ongelmaa, koska painoa on.


Jos tämä ongelma on ollut tiedossa ja olisi ollut ratkaistavissa, niin miten ihmeessä se on jäänyt ratkaisematta? Vähän outoa varsinkin, jos HSL tosiaan on ajatellut molempien akselien vetävän.

----------


## Melamies

> Jos tämä ongelma on ollut tiedossa ja olisi ollut ratkaistavissa, niin miten ihmeessä se on jäänyt ratkaisematta? Vähän outoa varsinkin, jos HSL tosiaan on ajatellut molempien akselien vetävän.


Näin omin silmin aikaisempien nivelbussien suorituskyvyn talviolosuhteissa ja siksi olen jo vuosia jankuttanut, että ainoa Suomeen sopiva nivelbussi omaa vetävät pyörät kahdessa kohdassa. Ja tämä nähtiin jälleen kerran.

Mitä HSL on sitten ajatellut eli oliko tarjousehdoissa jokin vaatimus tai toivomus nivelbussien vetotavasta?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:21 ----------




> Onko talviolosuhteista selviytymistä ja akselien vetävyyttä mietitty missään vaiheessa nivelten kanssa? Olin ymmärtänyt, että kun seisomapaikkoja ei arvostettu, telit samalla istumapaikkamäärällä yleistyvät ja ruotsalaisten valmistajien matalien nivelten lastentaudit olivat pääasialliset syyt jotka johtivat nivelten häviämiseen seudulta. Samoin HSL:n kilpailuttaessa nykyisiä nivellinjoja ei ollut sähkötelejä markkinoilla, joita olisi voitu kilpailutuksessa vaatia isomman kaluston tarpeeseen.


(diesel)Telibussit ovat olleet niveliä edullisempia hankintahinnaltaan ja kuulemma myös huolto- ja korjauskustannuksiltaan. Tämä lienee loogisin selitys niiden käyttöön nivelten sijasta. Toisaalta liikenteen tilaaja saa sitä mitä tilaa eli tarjouskilpailun ehtojen mukaan sitten tarjoajat valitsevat ehdot täyttävän kaluston. Ehtojen porsaanreikien hyödyntäminen ei välttämättä johda menestykseen, kuten Oulussa nähtiin.

Esim sähkötelien tulo kalustomarkkinoille oli tietysti helppo ennustaa, tuotteita tulee, jos on kysyntää. Näkisin sähköbussien tuotevaihtoehtojen jatkuvan lisääntymisen tuovan jatkossa parhaat ratkaisut käyttöön. Nyt on ikäänkuin harjoiteltu, mutta HSL:n aikajänteeltään kunnianhimoisen sähköbusseihin siirtymisen vuoksi isoilla bussimäärillä. Hitaampi siirtyminen olisi merkinnyt parempaa sähkökalustoa, mutta pidempää dieselbussien käyttöaikaa. Kun nähdään akkujen todellinen kesto ja niiden valmistamisen vaikutus ympäristöön, voidaan sitten arvioida asiaa kokonaisvaltaisemmin ympäristönäkökulmasta. Akkujen kierrätys on kasvava teollisuuden haara ja odotan sen kehitystä suurella mielenkiinnolla. Pakokaasupäästöjen ja melun väheneminen on toki nähtävissä jo nyt.

----------


## 8.6

> Onko talviolosuhteista selviytymistä ja akselien vetävyyttä mietitty missään vaiheessa nivelten kanssa? Olin ymmärtänyt, että kun seisomapaikkoja ei arvostettu, telit samalla istumapaikkamäärällä yleistyvät ja ruotsalaisten valmistajien matalien nivelten lastentaudit olivat pääasialliset syyt jotka johtivat nivelten häviämiseen seudulta. Samoin HSL:n kilpailuttaessa nykyisiä nivellinjoja ei ollut sähkötelejä markkinoilla, joita olisi voitu kilpailutuksessa vaatia isomman kaluston tarpeeseen.


Etumataliin niveliin olisi saanut enemmän istumapaikkoja kuin kokomataliin, mutta niitä ei hankittu lainkaan Suomeen 2000-luvulla jostakin syystä (ja nyt HSL piti lastenvaunupaikkojen määrää tärkeämpänä).

Liikenteen alkuun eli elokuuhun 2021 mennessä sähkötelejä olisi ollut mahdollista saada useilta valmistajilta. Suomen ensimmäiset teli-Yutongit saatiin ajoon tammikuussa ja teli-BYDit heinäkuussa. Föli myös vaati kalustoksi sähkötelejä heinäkuussa 2021 alkaneisiin sopimuksiin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Föli myös vaati kalustoksi sähkötelejä heinäkuussa 2021 alkaneisiin sopimuksiin.


Föli ei ole vaatinut sähköbusseja vielä yhdessäkään kilpailutuksessa. Niistä saa kyllä lisäpisteitä.

----------


## Pera

> Olen ollut siinä käsityksessä, että HSL suostui palauttamaan nivelet katukuvaan juuri siitä syystä, että sähkönivelissä veto olisi sekä taka- että keskiakseleilla ja näin ollen talviolosuhteissa luotettavuus olisi parempi. Missä kohtaa hankintaketjua on mennyt pieleen, että lopputuloksena onkin taas nivelbusseja, joissa vain taka-akselilla on veto?
> 
> https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000008576236.html
> 
> IL:n kuvien perusteella Fredalla ollut sitten ihan tyypillistä jo 90-luvulta tuttua meininkiä nivelbussit lintassa.


Auraamattomassa ylämäessä mikä tahansa bussi juuttuu helposti, Varsinkin 2000-luvulla tuli nähtyä useesti kun Helbin kaasusäfflet oli aina pulassa kun lunta oli runsaasti.

----------


## Melamies

> Auraamattomassa ylämäessä mikä tahansa bussi juuttuu helposti, Varsinkin 2000-luvulla tuli nähtyä useesti kun Helbin kaasusäfflet oli aina pulassa kun lunta oli runsaasti.


Nivelbussien osalta asian tekee kuitenkin hankalammaksi niiden linkkuunmenotaipumus.

----------


## Nils

Tähänkin ketjuun liittyen

Kempowerista tulee Scanian virallinen pikalataustoimittaja:
https://www.ess.fi/paikalliset/4465345

----------


## tkp

Sähköbussien kylmyys puhuttaa. https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/paikalliset/4467078

----------


## samulih

> Sähköbussien kylmyys puhuttaa. https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/paikalliset/4467078


Muistan aina ennen 1990-lopusssa, ennen uusien 8700n tuloa,94N 4:57 Kontulasta oli kokemus kun tuli umpijäässä oleva B10M varikolta, siinä meinasi kyllä itku tulla kun lämpeni aika hitaasti.

----------


## petteri

> Sähköbussien kylmyys puhuttaa. https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/paikalliset/4467078


"Tilaajana toimiva HSL on määritellyt, että lisälämmittimen saa laittaa käyntiin vain kun ulkolämpötila laskee alle nollan." 

Ei kai nykyaikana luulisi olevan kovin vaikeaa termostaattiohjata bussin lämmitystä tai viilennystä bussin *sisälämpötilan* mukaan? 

Eikös viilennyksessäkin HSL:llä ole ollut jotain yhtä nerokkaita ulkolämpötilaan perustuvia rajoja?

----------


## 339-DF

Tuon jutun mukaan sentään linjakilvet olisi saatu nyt puolen vuoden jälkeen toimimaan. Onko näin? Minusta näin muutama viikko sitten vielä näitä laputettuja haitareita.

Miten kylmä noissa on oikeasti sisällä, ja onko ohjaamossa yhtä kylmä kuin matkustamossa? Ei varmaan ole kovin suosittu työpaikka, jos ohjaamossa pitää palella.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Tuon jutun mukaan sentään linjakilvet olisi saatu nyt puolen vuoden jälkeen toimimaan. Onko näin? Minusta näin muutama viikko sitten vielä näitä laputettuja haitareita.
> 
> Miten kylmä noissa on oikeasti sisällä, ja onko ohjaamossa yhtä kylmä kuin matkustamossa? Ei varmaan ole kovin suosittu työpaikka, jos ohjaamossa pitää palella.


Haitareissa on ollut tyhjiä etunäyttöjä ja samaan aikaan sivunäytöt ok. Yhdessä luki "Ei linjalla" keulassa ja sivuissa 20

----------


## Salomaa

pimeitä näyttöjä näkee edelleen, mutta en ole yhdessäkään 30:n autossa kokenut kylmyyttä.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Sähköbussien kylmyys puhuttaa. https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/paikalliset/4467078


Ja artikkelissa on tietysti pakollinen maininta siitä, että bussit ovat kiinalaisia, koska sehän on se ratkaiseva tekijä  :Very Happy:

----------


## laurira

VR valtaa bussimarkkinoita, alkaa hoitamaan akkusähköbussien huoltoa 

"VR FleetCare, som normalt arbetar med underhåll av rullande materiel, servar numera även elbussar i Tammerfors."

https://www.jarnvagsnyheter.se/20220...ll-av-elbussar

----------


## Melamies

> Ja artikkelissa on tietysti pakollinen maininta siitä, että bussit ovat kiinalaisia, koska sehän on se ratkaiseva tekijä


Onhan se ratkaisevaa. Valtionyhtiö ostaa kiinalaisia busseja, joilla ei ole huoltopalvelua Suomessa. Onneksi valtionyhtiöllä on valtavan kassansa mahdollistamana varaa perustaa merkkihuolto kiinalaisille busseille ihan itse. Ja kiinalaisia busseja ostavat muutkin ja kohta EU:ssa on suurtyöttömyys ja kiinalaisilla orjatyöpajoilla paiskitaan ylitöitä.

----------


## Pera

En minäkään ole kylmyyttä huomannu, Kovilla pakkasilla ihan lämpimiä ovat olleet, Eiköhän syy kylmyyteen ole se että auto on tullu suoraan varikolta linjalle ja ei ole ehtiny lämmetä tarpeeksi.




> Onhan se ratkaisevaa. Valtionyhtiö ostaa kiinalaisia busseja, joilla ei ole huoltopalvelua Suomessa. Onneksi valtionyhtiöllä on valtavan kassansa mahdollistamana varaa perustaa merkkihuolto kiinalaisille busseille ihan itse. Ja kiinalaisia busseja ostavat muutkin ja kohta EU:ssa on suurtyöttömyys ja kiinalaisilla orjatyöpajoilla paiskitaan ylitöitä.


Mistä lähtien Nobina on ollu valtionyhtiö?

----------


## jiipeehoo

> En minäkään ole kylmyyttä huomannu, Kovilla pakkasilla ihan lämpimiä ovat olleet, Eiköhän syy kylmyyteen ole se että auto on tullu suoraan varikolta linjalle ja ei ole ehtiny lämmetä tarpeeksi.
> 
> Mistä lähtien Nobina on ollu valtionyhtiö?


Pohjolasta oli varmaan kyse tässä

----------


## Salomaa

Tarkoitushakuisen politiikan voi sotkea joka paikkaan. Sitten ei voida järjestää urheilukilpailuja eikä ostaa sitä bussia joka on tarkoituksenmukaisin tiettyy tarkoitukseen.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Pohjolasta oli varmaan kyse tässä


Ei ollut vaan Nobinasta. Istun juuri nyt PL:n mukavan lämpimässä Yutongissa ja olen matkustanut näillä lähes päivittäin viimeisen parin kuukauden ajan. Artikkelissakaan ei mainittu, että näiden kanssa olisi ollut ongelmia.

Matkustajainformaatiosta vielä: eipä ole korjattu kilpiä ainakaan kunnolla. Ulkokilvet taisivat mennä manuaalisyötöllä, ja sisäkilven mukaan kello on 3:05 (aamuyöllä) ja bussi on linjalla 200BB.

----------


## zige94

> Matkustajainformaatiosta vielä: eipä ole korjattu kilpiä ainakaan kunnolla. Ulkokilvet taisivat mennä manuaalisyötöllä, ja sisäkilven mukaan kello on 3:05 (aamuyöllä) ja bussi on linjalla 200BB.


Erittäin harvoin joutunut manuaalisyöttöä enää käyttämään. Tottakai niitä tulee silloin tällöin kun automaatti vaatii toimivan verkkoyhteyden, joka saattaa tökkiä lukuisista eri syistä. Syksyllä kun joutui manuaaliin turvautumaan 50-50 kerroista niin nykyisin ehkä suhde olisi 95-5. Sisänäytöt näyttää linjaa 200BB tai edellistä linjaa, jos on manuaalisyöttöä joutunut käyttämään ja kellonaikakin mitä sattuu. Syytä ei taida tietää kukaan muu kuin järjestelmäntoimittaja




> Ja artikkelissa on tietysti pakollinen maininta siitä, että bussit ovat kiinalaisia, koska sehän on se ratkaiseva tekijä


Pitäähän sitä jostain huomiota repiä! 😉 Kuten itsekin totesit niin nuo Sipoon yutongit on mukavan lämpiä, vaikka ovat hui kamala kiinalaisia busseja. Ei mitään lämpöongelmia, lämmintä piisaa niin kuljettajalle kuin matkustajillekin. Voin sanoa et oli aika syvältä sieltä ajella tänään vanhalla diesel-bussilla. On nuo Yutongit vaan niin paljon parempia!

----------


## Melamies

> Mistä lähtien Nobina on ollu valtionyhtiö?


Jos luit viestini, siinä luki muutkin. (esim Nobina)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:57 ----------




> Tarkoitushakuisen politiikan voi sotkea joka paikkaan. Sitten ei voida järjestää urheilukilpailuja eikä ostaa sitä bussia joka on tarkoituksenmukaisin tiettyy tarkoitukseen.


Kiinalaisten tuotteiden ostaminen ei johda mihinkään hyvään, paitsi kiinalaisille.

Ja ihmisoikeuksia pilkkanaan pitävän roistovaltion olympialaiset olisivat saaneet jäädä pitämättä.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Sisänäytöt näyttää linjaa 200BB tai edellistä linjaa, jos on manuaalisyöttöä joutunut käyttämään ja kellonaikakin mitä sattuu. Syytä ei taida tietää kukaan muu kuin järjestelmäntoimittaja


Uskaltaisin sanoa, että tuskin tietää sekään. Olisin yllättynyt, jos edes softan kirjoittaneet ohjelmoijat tietävät, miksi se tekee noin. 

Nimimerkillä ohjelmoijia lähipiirissä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja ihmisoikeuksia pilkkanaan pitävän roistovaltion olympialaiset olisivat saaneet jäädä pitämättä.


Jos pieni offtopikki sallitaan, niin nuo olympialaiset ovat yksi suuri vitsi. Urheilu ei mua kiinnosta, mutta nyt olen suurella mielenkiinnolla seurannut olympiauutisointia. En tuloksia, vaan sitä, miten urheilijoiden huoneissa on 12 astetta lämmintä, ulosteet valuvat pitkin lattioita kun vessat on tukossa, ruoka on syömäkelvotonta kuraa ja isäntä arpoo koronatuloksia milloin kenellekin täysin randomisti ja kuskaa sitten mielivaltaisesti urheilijoita vankilanomaisiin olosuhteisiin määräämättömäksi ajaksi. En oikein ymmärrä, miten kukaan urheilija suostui lähtemään tuonne, itse en ainakaan olisi lähtenyt, vaikka miten ois kiva saada mitali kaulaan. Mutta varmasti on länsimaisen kollektiivisen omantunnon kannalta parempi, että kisat on sijoitettu kolmanteen maailmaan eikä mihinkään tylsään länsimaahan, josta ei lehdetkään saisi otsikoita revittyä.

Ja paluuna varsinaiseen Kiina-asiaan: Höselihän on tehnyt busseista käytännösä kertakulutushyödykkeitä. Pikkuruiset paketit, jotka ovat hirvittävän lyhyitä ja paketin päättyessä bussi on roskiskamaa. Kyllä silloin on ihan järkevää ostaa edullinen kiinabussi, varsinkin, kun bussifirmat eivät pahemmin niitä bussejaan enää em. syistä huolla ja kunnosta. Muovibussi kestänee sen paketin ajan ja sittenhän sillä ei enää mitään teekään. Tätä kai kutsutaan kestäväksi kehitykseksi, vai miten se nyt olikaan.  :Wink:

----------


## Salomaa

> ...
> 
> 
> Kiinalaisten tuotteiden ostaminen ei johda mihinkään hyvään, paitsi kiinalaisille.
> 
> Ja ihmisoikeuksia pilkkanaan pitävän roistovaltion olympialaiset olisivat saaneet jäädä pitämättä.


Meillä on kiinalaisia busseja ja minä matkustan niillä ja olen toistaiseksi tyytyväinen. Onneksi liikennekaluston hankinnoista päättävät eivät täältä nettikeskusteluista ota eväitä päätöstensä tueksi.

Uiguurien kannalta on paljon parempi että ne olympialaiset pidetään siellä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:39 ----------




> Jos pieni offtopikki sallitaan, niin nuo olympialaiset ovat yksi suuri vitsi. Urheilu ei mua kiinnosta, mutta nyt olen suurella mielenkiinnolla seurannut olympiauutisointia. En tuloksia, vaan sitä, miten urheilijoiden huoneissa on 12 astetta lämmintä, ulosteet valuvat pitkin lattioita kun vessat on tukossa, ruoka on syömäkelvotonta kuraa ja isäntä arpoo koronatuloksia milloin kenellekin täysin randomisti ja kuskaa sitten mielivaltaisesti urheilijoita vankilanomaisiin olosuhteisiin määräämättömäksi ajaksi. En oikein ymmärrä, miten kukaan urheilija suostui lähtemään tuonne, itse en ainakaan olisi lähtenyt, vaikka miten ois kiva saada mitali kaulaan. Mutta varmasti on länsimaisen kollektiivisen omantunnon kannalta parempi, että kisat on sijoitettu kolmanteen maailmaan eikä mihinkään tylsään länsimaahan, josta ei lehdetkään saisi otsikoita revittyä.


Ketä ja mitä nyt sitten uskoa ? Kun televisiota katselee ja lehtiä lukee sekä kuuntelee urheilijoita, voi muodostaa täysin päinvastaisen käsityksen.





> Ja paluuna varsinaiseen Kiina-asiaan: Höselihän on tehnyt busseista käytännösä kertakulutushyödykkeitä. Pikkuruiset paketit, jotka ovat hirvittävän lyhyitä ja paketin päättyessä bussi on roskiskamaa. Kyllä silloin on ihan järkevää ostaa edullinen kiinabussi, varsinkin, kun bussifirmat eivät pahemmin niitä bussejaan enää em. syistä huolla ja kunnosta. Muovibussi kestänee sen paketin ajan ja sittenhän sillä ei enää mitään teekään. Tätä kai kutsutaan kestäväksi kehitykseksi, vai miten se nyt olikaan.


Minulle on kertynyt jo jonkin verran matkustuskokemusta vaikkapa linjalla 30. Kaikkia meitä kiinnostaa uusien sähkötelien kestävyys. Onko olemassa jokin todistettu olettamus että ne eivät kestäisi yhtä hyvin kuin perinteiset merkit ? Mutta kun kilometrejä autoihin kertyy, alamme saada faktaa tästäkin asiasta.

Mutta se on totta että näitä 200BB -informaatiolla varustettuja busseja kulkee edelleen, viimeksi eilen matkustin sellaisen bussin kyydissä. Olen yrittänyt seurata keskustelua täällä, kenelle vastuu kuuluu, mutta uskon että ongelmaa yritetään kuumeisesti ratkaista. Käyttökunnossa nuo isot näytöt ovat erittäin hyviä. Vaihtopisteiden jatkoyhteyksien informaatio on hieno juttu.

----------


## j-lu

Kiinalaiset kertokäyttöbussit tuskin ovat höselin syytä, vaikka kilpailutetut linjapaketit olisivat kuinka pieniä ja lyhyitä. Perimmäinen ongelma kaikkien tavaroiden kestävyydessä ja pitkäikäisyydessä on se, että valmistava työvoima Aasiassa maksaa pari euroa tunti brutto, huoltava työvoima länsimaissa 70 euroa. Kun nämä työvoimakustannukset eivät ole missään järkevässä tasapainossa, seuraus on, että kannattaa ostaa uusia busseja hajonneiden tilalle, korjaaminen ja huoltaminen ei ole kannattavaa.

Globalisaation varjopuolia ja koskee aika paljon muitakin tavaroita kuin busseja. 

Eu-tasolla ollaan asiaan ymmärtääkseni puuttumassa ja vaikka noin ylipäänsä olen sääntelyä vastaan, tässä kohtaa sille on kyllä perusteet. Ongelmaksi jää sääntelyssä onnistuminen, se kun voidaan tunnetusti sohlata miljoonalla eri tavalla jolloin lopputuloksena on vielä nykyistä huonompi asioiden tola.

----------


## kuukanko

Olen ymmärtänyt, että Suomeen myydyt kiinalaiset sähköbussit ovat parempia kuin eurooppalaiset. Kiinassa sähköbussien tuotekehitys alkoi aikaisemmin ja sieltä tulee jo alusta pitäen sähköbusseiksi suunnitteluja tuotteita. Isojen eurooppalaisten valmistajien sähköbussit taas perustuvat vielä dieselbusseihin, joissa vaan käyttövoima on muutettu, mikä johtaa epäoptimaalisiin ratkaisuihin. VDL on julkistanut jo jonkin aikaa sitten puhtaalta pöydältä suunnitellun sähköbussin, mutta tuotanto on käynnistynyt kovin hitaasti. Protonhan piti tulla Suomen Lahteen jo aikoja sitten, mutta eipä ole näkynyt.

----------


## samulih

Tässä keskustelussa taitaa hieman värittyä mielipiteet, muistelkaa vain mitä oli ratikan ongelmat kun Bombardier niitä toimitti. S

Samoin kun seuraa esimerkiksi Englannissa käyttöön otettavia uusi junatyyppejä on jokaisessa ihan käsittämättömiä mokia tai ongelmia, jokaisella eurooppalaisella valmistajalla. Vaikka en puhu busseista tuntuu aika pieneltä se ero enää minkään maan valmistuskulttuurin välillä. kaikki kilpailevat munasillaan samoista muruista joten jälki on sen mukaista.

----------


## Salomaa

Korkeatasoista keskustelua taas, kun bussin käyttöikää koskeva arvio pystytään perustelemaan sillä, missä maassa tuote on valmistettu sekä työntekijöiden palkan suuruudella.

----------


## Melamies

> Korkeatasoista keskustelua taas, kun bussin käyttöikää koskeva arvio pystytään perustelemaan sillä, missä maassa tuote on valmistettu sekä työntekijöiden palkan suuruudella.


Joillakin nyt on vaan muutakin sanottavaa kuin se, että kuinka kivaa on olla jonkin bussin kyydissä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:52 ----------




> Meillä on kiinalaisia busseja ja minä matkustan niillä ja olen toistaiseksi tyytyväinen.


Ja vuonna 1943 olisit käyttänyt Saksassa juutalaisten hiuksista valmistettuja tuotteita tyytyväisenä?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:54 ----------




> Uiguurien kannalta on paljon parempi että ne olympialaiset pidetään siellä.


Uiguurien laittaminen keskitysleireille on tietysti saanut eniten huomioita, mutta se on vain pieni osa roistovaltion koko ajan pahenevista ihmisoikeusrikoksista. Jotain rajaa kommunistien ihailulle.

----------


## Makke93

> Höselihän on tehnyt busseista käytännösä kertakulutushyödykkeitä. Pikkuruiset paketit, jotka ovat hirvittävän lyhyitä ja paketin päättyessä bussi on roskiskamaa.


Eipä ainakaan tilastoissa näy hirveää muutosta HSL:n aikana bussien keski-iässä. http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...ssitilasto.htm. Ensimmäisenä tilastovuonna, joka oli HSL:n alkuvuosia elokuussa 2012, bussit olivat karkeasti saapumisvuoden mukaan laskien keskimäärin 6,116-vuotiaita. Elokuussa 2021 vastaava luku oli 5,897 vuotta ja siitäkin melkein puolet pudotuksesta on tullut elokuun 2019 jälkeen (5,980 vuotta) eli aikana jolloin korona on vähentänyt liikennettä ja vanhempi kalusto on siis saanut mennä ensimmäisenä.

----------


## samulih

> Ja vuonna 1943 olisit käyttänyt Saksassa juutalaisten hiuksista valmistettuja tuotteita tyytyväisenä?


Kyllä niitä sai jo paljon aiemmin kun -43..... Mutta asiaan, kuinka todellinen ongelma on, onko Volvon busseissa aina lämmin? Ai niin ei niitä kait oo Ruotsissa tehty....

----------


## Salomaa

> Joillakin nyt on vaan muutakin sanottavaa kuin se, että kuinka kivaa on olla jonkin bussin kyydissä.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:52 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Ja vuonna 1943 olisit käyttänyt Saksassa juutalaisten hiuksista valmistettuja tuotteita tyytyväisenä?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:54 ----------
> ...


Et vastannut lähettämiini yksityisviesteihin, joissa tarkoitus oli läpikäydä keskustelun pelisääntöjä.  Käyttämäsi kieli täällä kertoo muillekin lukijoille oleellisen.

----------


## petteri

> Ja paluuna varsinaiseen Kiina-asiaan: Höselihän on tehnyt busseista käytännösä kertakulutushyödykkeitä. Pikkuruiset paketit, jotka ovat hirvittävän lyhyitä ja paketin päättyessä bussi on roskiskamaa. Kyllä silloin on ihan järkevää ostaa edullinen kiinabussi, varsinkin, kun bussifirmat eivät pahemmin niitä bussejaan enää em. syistä huolla ja kunnosta. Muovibussi kestänee sen paketin ajan ja sittenhän sillä ei enää mitään teekään. Tätä kai kutsutaan kestäväksi kehitykseksi, vai miten se nyt olikaan.


Eikös suurin osa vanhoista kaupunkibusseista myydä itään eli Venäjälle, Ukrainaan ja Keski-Aasiaan, jossa ne käytetään loppuun? Suomen talvikelpoisilla busseilla on ihan ok jälkimarkkinat kylmän talven maissa. Ei busseja Suomessa kannata paljon korjailla, mutta halvemman työvoiman maissa korjaaminen kannattaa.

----------


## tkp

> Et vastannut lähettämiini yksityisviesteihin, joissa tarkoitus oli läpikäydä keskustelun pelisääntöjä.  Käyttämäsi kieli täällä kertoo muillekin lukijoille oleellisen.


Olen käsittänyt että tällä foorumilla ylläpito määrittää keskustelun pelisäännöt. Ja kannattaa muistaa että edustat vain ja ainoastaan itsesäsi tällä foorumilla, älä yritä laittaa sanoja toisten suuhun.

----------


## sane

> Ja paluuna varsinaiseen Kiina-asiaan: Höselihän on tehnyt busseista käytännösä kertakulutushyödykkeitä. Pikkuruiset paketit, jotka ovat hirvittävän lyhyitä ja paketin päättyessä bussi on roskiskamaa. Kyllä silloin on ihan järkevää ostaa edullinen kiinabussi, varsinkin, kun bussifirmat eivät pahemmin niitä bussejaan enää em. syistä huolla ja kunnosta. Muovibussi kestänee sen paketin ajan ja sittenhän sillä ei enää mitään teekään. Tätä kai kutsutaan kestäväksi kehitykseksi, vai miten se nyt olikaan.


Eikö tässä ole pitkälti syynä myös kiristyneet päästövaatimukset, joita edes kymmenen vuotta vanhat bussit eivät läpäise? Sähköbussien kanssa tätä ongelmaa ei enää tule vastaan, ja toisaalta näiden voisi olettaa kuluvan osin huomattavasti dieselversioita vähemmän yksinkertaisemman voimansiirron ja pienemmän tärinän ansiosta.

Mitä tulee itse bussien valmistusmaahan: Eihän se kiva ole, että ns. kaikki tulee Kiinasta, mutta mielestäni parempi kiinalainen sähköbussi kuin puolalainen diesel. Erityisesti fillarin selässä ensimmäistä arvostaa. Toivottavasti eurooppalaiset valmistajatkin heräisivät pian tähän sähköistykseen, niin busseissa kuin muussakin raskaassa kalustossa. Muuten on bussien jälkeen seuraavaksi jakelu- ym raskaammat autot myös kiinalaisia.

----------


## Ivecomies

Onko mitään tietoa koska Volvo julkaisee 8900LE-mallista sähköversion? tai onko 8900LE-mallista tarkoitus esitellä turistimallien tapaan kokonaan uusi sukupolvi ja sen yhteydessä sitten sähköversio?

----------


## Salomaa

> Olen käsittänyt että tällä foorumilla ylläpito määrittää keskustelun pelisäännöt. Ja kannattaa muistaa että edustat vain ja ainoastaan itsesäsi tällä foorumilla, älä yritä laittaa sanoja toisten suuhun.


Nyt ymmärsit väärin, mutta ei takerruta tähän. Ei mennä henkilöön, pysytään akkusähköbusseissa.

----------


## vristo

Onhan se hauskaa, että kiinalaisissa sähköbusseissa käytetään paljon länsimaista tekniikkaa (esimerkiksi akselistot, voimansiirrot ja jarrujärjestelmät). Mutta, kuinka paljon länsimaisissa sähköbusseissa käytetään puolestaan kiinalaisvalmisteista tieto- ja muuta tekniikkaa?  

Ja osa Nobinan BYDeistä on valmistettu BYDin tuotantolaitoksella Unkarissa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Onhan se hauskaa, että kiinalaisissa sähköbusseissa käytetään paljon länsimaista tekniikkaa (esimerkiksi akselistot, voimansiirrot ja jarrujärjestelmät). Mutta, kuinka paljon länsimaisissa sähköbusseissa käytetään puolestaan kiinalaisvalmisteista tieto- ja muuta tekniikkaa?  
> 
> Ja osa Nobinan BYDeistä on valmistettu BYDin tuotantolaitoksella Unkarissa.


Oletkos ja ajanut sähkötelillä ? Minkäslainen työkalu se on kuljettajan kannalta, jos olet mahdollisesti ollut kyseisen laitteen puikoissa ? (meidän matkustajien ensivaikutelmat ovat jo täälläkin hyvin tiedossa)

----------


## 339-DF

> Eipä ainakaan tilastoissa näy hirveää muutosta HSL:n aikana bussien keski-iässä. http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...ssitilasto.htm. Ensimmäisenä tilastovuonna, joka oli HSL:n alkuvuosia elokuussa 2012, bussit olivat karkeasti saapumisvuoden mukaan laskien keskimäärin 6,116-vuotiaita. Elokuussa 2021 vastaava luku oli 5,897 vuotta ja siitäkin melkein puolet pudotuksesta on tullut elokuun 2019 jälkeen (5,980 vuotta) eli aikana jolloin korona on vähentänyt liikennettä ja vanhempi kalusto on siis saanut mennä ensimmäisenä.


Joo. Ihan yhtä pieniä ja lyhyitä ne paketit oli HKL-aikanakin, ellei peräti pienempiäkin. Sikäli olisi pitänyt tarkentaa, että kyse ei ole HKL->HSL-siirtymästä ja sen mukanaantuomasta ongelmasta vaan ihan kilpailutuksen aikaansaamasta ongelmasta, joka on paljon vanhempaa perua kuin 2011 perustettu HSL. Jos vertailukohta olisi vaikka 1995, niin varmaan bussien ikä näyttäisi erilaiselta.




> Eikö tässä ole pitkälti syynä myös kiristyneet päästövaatimukset, joita edes kymmenen vuotta vanhat bussit eivät läpäise?


En mä tiedä noista mitään, mutta sehän on selvä, että kun bussi on kerran tänne tuotu, niin sillä saa ajaa ihan niin kauan kuin se kulkee (kunhan menee katsastuksesta läpi jne). Jos sitten HSL vaatii yhä tiukempia päästövaatimuksia, jotka tekevät sen bussin sitä kautta käyttökelvottomaksi ekan kilpailukierroksen päättyessä, niin vika on siellä HSL:ssä eikä bussissa. Ydin on, että kilpailutus tekee busseista kertakäyttökamaa, mikä aika jyrkästi sotii sitä sustainability-liturgiaa vastaan, jota joka tuutista tulee. Mutta niinhän se on monessa muussakin asiassa, että nuo ympäristönäkökohdat ovat oikeastaan vaan sellaisia juhlapuheisiin kuuluvia juttuja, vähän kuin ratikan nopeuttaminenkin, ja totuus & toteutuma on sitten jotain ihan muuta.

Sähköautoistakin (ei siis busseista vaan henkilöautoista) kuulee niin monia mielipiteitä ja kantoja siitä, mikä loppujen lopuksi on maapallon kannalta parasta. Sähköautojen akut eivät ilmeisesti ole mitään ympäristöystävälisyyden huippuesimerkkejä, ja afrikkalaislasten kaivamaa kobolttiakin tarvitaan niihin sähköautoihin aika lailla. Hyötynä sitten pienemmät ilmansaasteet länsimaisissa kaupunkikeskustoissa.

----------


## vristo

> Oletkos ja ajanut sähkötelillä ? Minkäslainen työkalu se on kuljettajan kannalta, jos olet mahdollisesti ollut kyseisen laitteen puikoissa ? (meidän matkustajien ensivaikutelmat ovat jo täälläkin hyvin tiedossa)


Olen ajanut PL:llä töissä ollessani Yutongin teleillä, eikä minulla ole niistä juurikaan pahaa sanottavaan. Ne on tehty niin, että täyttävät kaikki Bus Nordic-standardit. 

Nykyisellä työnantajallani, Nobinalla, on vasta yksi BYD-teli HSL-alueella (NOB 1283) eikä se ole vielä osunut kohdalleni. Ensi syksynä ja ensi vuodenvaihteessa niitä on kuitenkin tulossa paljon lisää. Niin, että silloin viimeistään niillä varmasti ajan. 
Toki ajan jatkuvasti Nobinalla sähkökäyttöisillä kaksiakselisilla busseilla sekä nivelbusseilla.

----------


## sane

> En mä tiedä noista mitään, mutta sehän on selvä, että kun bussi on kerran tänne tuotu, niin sillä saa ajaa ihan niin kauan kuin se kulkee (kunhan menee katsastuksesta läpi jne). Jos sitten HSL vaatii yhä tiukempia päästövaatimuksia, jotka tekevät sen bussin sitä kautta käyttökelvottomaksi ekan kilpailukierroksen päättyessä, niin vika on siellä HSL:ssä eikä bussissa. Ydin on, että kilpailutus tekee busseista kertakäyttökamaa, mikä aika jyrkästi sotii sitä sustainability-liturgiaa vastaan, jota joka tuutista tulee. Mutta niinhän se on monessa muussakin asiassa, että nuo ympäristönäkökohdat ovat oikeastaan vaan sellaisia juhlapuheisiin kuuluvia juttuja, vähän kuin ratikan nopeuttaminenkin, ja totuus & toteutuma on sitten jotain ihan muuta.


Yleisesti valitettavasti sama näkemys ympäristönäkökohdista ja kertakäyttökulttuurista, mutta näiden bussien kohdalla pidän vaatimuksia ihan paikallaan olevina. Vanhemmat bussit ja muut dieselkoneet haistaa turhan selkeästi, varsinkin kylmemmällä säällä.





> Sähköautoistakin (ei siis busseista vaan henkilöautoista) kuulee niin monia mielipiteitä ja kantoja siitä, mikä loppujen lopuksi on maapallon kannalta parasta. Sähköautojen akut eivät ilmeisesti ole mitään ympäristöystävälisyyden huippuesimerkkejä, ja afrikkalaislasten kaivamaa kobolttiakin tarvitaan niihin sähköautoihin aika lailla. Hyötynä sitten pienemmät ilmansaasteet länsimaisissa kaupunkikeskustoissa.


Yleensä näissä kongon lapset tasoisissa mielipiteissä ajatellaan bensan tulevan pumpusta  :Smile: 
Toki akkumineraalien tuotantoon liittyy inhimillisiä ja ympäristöllisiä ongelmia, mutta yleisesti tuntuu että näillä näkemyksillä on tavoitteena mustamaalata akkuteknologiaa. Muuten vertailuna olisi varmaan kuvia öljyhiekkakaivoksista Kanadassa, tai öljyn voitelemista merilinnuista? Hiilipäästöt (sekä käytönaikaiset, että elinkaaren) taas eivät ole enää mielipidekysymksiä - niistä löytyy ihan tutkittua ja laskettua tietoa. Parasta pallon kannalta olisi silti toki luopua molemmista ja kulkea jaloin tai fillarilla. Näissä Kiinan sähköbusseissa taitaa muuten olla LFP akut - eli ei kobolttia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Yleensä näissä kongon lapset tasoisissa mielipiteissä ajatellaan bensan tulevan pumpusta 
> Toki akkumineraalien tuotantoon liittyy inhimillisiä ja ympäristöllisiä ongelmia, mutta yleisesti tuntuu että näillä näkemyksillä on tavoitteena mustamaalata akkuteknologiaa. Muuten vertailuna olisi varmaan kuvia öljyhiekkakaivoksista Kanadassa, tai öljyn voitelemista merilinnuista? Hiilipäästöt (sekä käytönaikaiset, että elinkaaren) taas eivät ole enää mielipidekysymksiä - niistä löytyy ihan tutkittua ja laskettua tietoa. Parasta pallon kannalta olisi silti toki luopua molemmista ja kulkea jaloin tai fillarilla. Näissä Kiinan sähköbusseissa taitaa muuten olla LFP akut - eli ei kobolttia.


Mä en ole aiheeseen niin perehtynyt, että osaisin mustamaalata akkuteknologiaa, kun en siitä mitään tiedä. Ne kobolttikaivosten lapset varmaan menisi öljykentille sitten töihin, jos kaivokset suljettaisiin, eli eipä Afrikan ongelmat poistu sähköautot kieltämällä.

Raitiovaunujen ystävänä on mukava kannattaa sähköistä liikennettä, mutta silti tuntuu hassulta, kun ihmiset kehuvat ratikkaa päästöttömäksi sen sähkön vuoksi  sehän riippuu aivan siitä, miten se sähkö tuotetaan. Sauri taisi aikanaan lanseerata termin lähipäästötön, tai ainakin hän sitä paljon käytti. Ratikka, tai vaikka sitten sähköbussi, on lähipäästötön ja siten nyt vaikka Helsingissä helsinkiläisten kannalta kiva juttu. Mutta sähköntuotannon päästöt on sitten oma asiansa.

----------


## 8.6

> Eikös suurin osa vanhoista kaupunkibusseista myydä itään eli Venäjälle, Ukrainaan ja Keski-Aasiaan, jossa ne käytetään loppuun? Suomen talvikelpoisilla busseilla on ihan ok jälkimarkkinat kylmän talven maissa. Ei busseja Suomessa kannata paljon korjailla, mutta halvemman työvoiman maissa korjaaminen kannattaa.


Mitä olen Fotobusia seurannut, niin suurin osa vaikuttaa menevän paaliin, mutta kyllä itäänki saadaan myytyä kalustoa edelleen kuten lähes kaikki Nobinan 2020-2021 poistamat pätkä-8700LE:t ja Voith-Citeat.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Raitiovaunujen ystävänä on mukava kannattaa sähköistä liikennettä, mutta silti tuntuu hassulta, kun ihmiset kehuvat ratikkaa päästöttömäksi sen sähkön vuoksi  sehän riippuu aivan siitä, miten se sähkö tuotetaan.


Täyssähkövaunujen (ratikka tai bussi) yksi tärkeä etu on energiatehokkuus. Täyssähköinen kaupunkibussi vie sähköenergiaa niin vähän, että se energiamäärä dieselpolttoaineeksi muutettuna on noin 10 litraa / 100 km. Dieselbussi samanlaisella linjalla vie helposti 40 litraa satasella, joskus ehkä enemmän (toki hyvissä olosuhteissa vähemmänkin). Päästöt kasvavat ja pienenevät samassa suhteessa kulutuksen kanssa. 

Sitten nämä päästöt, nehän jakautuvat kahteen kategoriaan: 1) kasvihuonepäästöt, joista eniten otsikoissa ovat hiilidioksidi- eli CO2-päästöt ja 2) nk. lähipäästöt eli typpi-, nokipartikkeli- jne päästöt.

Kasvihuonekaasupäästöt lämmittävät ilmastoa. Ne eivät ole myrkyllisiä eikä ihminen niitä aisti. Ilmaston lämpenemisen aiheuttamat vaarat on kerrottu monessa lähteessä. Sen vuoksi niitä halutaan leikata siirtymällä uusiutuviin energialähteisiin, samoin energiatehokkaampiin teknologioihin.

Lähipäästöt ovat ihmisen terveydelle haitallisia. Niitä esiintyy ja niistä on merkittävää haittaa esim. kaupunkien katukuiluissa. Siksi polttomoottorikäyttöisiä ajoneuvoja pyritään korvaamaan täyssähkö- tai vetykäyttöisillä liikennevälineillä etenkin taajamaliikenteen osalta.

Sähköntuotannon siirtyessä aina vain enemmän uusiutuviin energialähteisiin myötävaikutamme siihen, että sekä kasvihuonekaasupäästöt että ilmansaasteet vähenevät. Niinpä esimerkiksi Suomessa kivihiilenkäyttö sähkön tai lämmön tuotannon polttoaineena kielletään 1.5.2029 alkaen.

----------


## sane

> Raitiovaunujen ystävänä on mukava kannattaa sähköistä liikennettä, mutta silti tuntuu hassulta, kun ihmiset kehuvat ratikkaa päästöttömäksi sen sähkön vuoksi  sehän riippuu aivan siitä, miten se sähkö tuotetaan. Sauri taisi aikanaan lanseerata termin lähipäästötön, tai ainakin hän sitä paljon käytti. Ratikka, tai vaikka sitten sähköbussi, on lähipäästötön ja siten nyt vaikka Helsingissä helsinkiläisten kannalta kiva juttu. Mutta sähköntuotannon päästöt on sitten oma asiansa.


Toki näin - ja sähköntuotanto onkin onneksi puhdistunut huimasti kymmenessä vuodessa (nykyään sähkön keskiarvo ~ 100, diesel ~ 300 g/kWh, hyötysuhdekorjattuna ~ 100 vs ~ 900 g/kWh). Investointi- ja käyttöönottoputkessa on vielä paljon lisää vähäpäästöistä tuotantoa lähivuosille. Lisäksi sähköntuotanto on päästökaupan piirissä, eli periaatteessa sähköntuotannon hiilipäästöt eivät edes kasva vaikka kulutusta lisättäisiin. Eri asia sitten miten suojassa järjestelmä on poliittiselta puliveivaamiselta..

----------


## j-lu

> Täyssähkövaunujen (ratikka tai bussi) yksi tärkeä etu on energiatehokkuus. Täyssähköinen kaupunkibussi vie sähköenergiaa niin vähän, että se energiamäärä dieselpolttoaineeksi muutettuna on noin 10 litraa / 100 km. Dieselbussi samanlaisella linjalla vie helposti 40 litraa satasella, joskus ehkä enemmän (toki hyvissä olosuhteissa vähemmänkin). Päästöt kasvavat ja pienenevät samassa suhteessa kulutuksen kanssa.


Miten tämä selittyy? Polttomoottorilla luulisi tämmöisessä sovelluksessa kuin bussi pääsevän noin 30 prosentin hyötysuhteeseen. Sähkömoottoreilla noin 90. Karkeasti ottaen kolminkertainen ero, ei nelinkertainen, ja akkubussissa pitää raahata sitä akkupakettia mukana.

Sitten tietysti se, että dieselbussilla ajaa vuorokaudessa aika paljon enemmän kilometrejä kuin akkubussilla. Jollain linjoilla ratkaisevaa, joillain ei.

Kyllähän polttomoottoreita vielä pitkään valmistetaan busseihinkin yksinkertaisesti siitä syystä, että ne ovat joissain käyttökohteissa ainoa järkevä ratkaisu. Maailma ei taivu akku-ajoneuvojen rajoitteisiin parissa vuosikymmenessä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Miten tämä selittyy? Polttomoottorilla luulisi tämmöisessä sovelluksessa kuin bussi pääsevän noin 30 prosentin hyötysuhteeseen. Sähkömoottoreilla noin 90. Karkeasti ottaen kolminkertainen ero, ei nelinkertainen, ja akkubussissa pitää raahata sitä akkupakettia mukana.


Nuo oli saatu aikanaan käytännön kokemuksilla. Kaupunkiajossa jarrutusenergian talteenotolla on tietenkin iso merkitys, muunlaisessa ajossa erot olisivatkin kapeammat. Mitä akkupakettiin tulee, nuo esimerkin lukemat oli pikaladattavista sähköbusseista. Niissä on pienempi ja kevyempi akku ja niillä tietenkin silloin ajettiin koko liikennöintivuorokausi. Tosin Linkkerien kulutus olikin dieselin kulutukseksi muutettuna vain 8 litraa / 100 km, joten Linkker olisikin tämän suhteen vielä aiemmin kertomaanikin edullisempi. Koska kevytrakennesähköbussien tulevaisuus ei näytä kovin valoisalta, otin sähkönkulutusesimerkkiin Linkkeriä raskaamman sähköbussin tavanomaisen kulutuksen, joka on raaka suuntaa-antava lukema. Talvella se on varmasti suurempi, niin kuin on muillakin ajoneuvoilla niiden kulutukset.

----------


## sane

> Miten tämä selittyy? Polttomoottorilla luulisi tämmöisessä sovelluksessa kuin bussi pääsevän noin 30 prosentin hyötysuhteeseen. Sähkömoottoreilla noin 90. Karkeasti ottaen kolminkertainen ero, ei nelinkertainen, ja akkubussissa pitää raahata sitä akkupakettia mukana.


Sähköbusseilla saadaan hidastaessa merkittävä osa liike-energiasta ladattua takaisin akkuihin. Lisäksi 30 % keskimääräinen hyötysuhde kuulostaisi äkkiseltään varsin kovalta pysähtelevässä kaupunkiajossa.

----------


## Melamies

> Et vastannut lähettämiini yksityisviesteihin, joissa tarkoitus oli läpikäydä keskustelun pelisääntöjä.  Käyttämäsi kieli täällä kertoo muillekin lukijoille oleellisen.


En edes lukenut niitä. Sano sanottavasi täällä. En ala kirjeenvaihtokaveriksesi.

----------


## Salomaa

> En edes lukenut niitä. Sano sanottavasi täällä. En ala kirjeenvaihtokaveriksesi.


Ei tarvitsekaan, tein ehdotuksen ettemme enää kommentoisi toistemme viestejä. Siitä hyötyisivät kaikki.

----------


## vristo

> Sitten tietysti se, että dieselbussilla ajaa vuorokaudessa aika paljon enemmän kilometrejä kuin akkubussilla. Jollain linjoilla ratkaisevaa, joillain ei.


Ei kylläkään. Esimerkiksi Pohjolan Liikenteen Yutongeilla ajetaan paljon enemmän kuin vastaavanikäisillä dieselbusseilla. Jos latausmahdollisuus on jossain päätepysäkillä tai terminaaleissa, ei sähköbussin tarvitse periaatteessa ollenkaan tulla varikolle.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Ei kylläkään. Esimerkiksi Pohjolan Liikenteen Yutongeilla ajetaan paljon enemmän kuin vastaavanikäisillä dieselbusseilla. Jos latausmahdollisuus on jossain päätepysäkillä tai terminaaleissa, ei sähköbussin tarvitse periaatteessa ollenkaan tulla varikolle.


Ei niiden täydy tulla hirveästi varikolle vaikka ei olisikaan latausmahdollisuutta matkan varrella. Bussitutkan perusteella PL148 (12-metrinen Yutong) on ajanut eilen 443km linjalla + noin. 20km siirtoajon Taasjärveltä Itikseen + siirtoajot varikolta/varikolle. Tämä on siis ollut linjoilla, joiden reitit kulkevat melkein pelkästään 60km/h ja 80km/h teillä. Ymmärtääkseni sähköbussin kulutus on pienimmillään, kun nopeus on mahdollisimman alhainen. Pysähdykset eivät juuri kuluta energiaa, jos noin 80% jarrutusenergiasta saadaan otettua talteen. Reitit eivät siis erityisen helppoja kulutuksen kannalta. Pisin tauko oli noin kaksi tuntia jolloin bussin olisi voinut ajaa varikolle puoleksi tunniksi latautumaan. Ennen kahden tunnin taukoa bussilla oli kuitenkin jo 339km linja-ajoa ja n. 20km siirtoajoa takana, eli sen se on ainakin mennyt yhdellä latauksella.

Ja lisäyksenä: ajallisesti tuo oli: 5:53-9:53 linjalla, noin 30min siirtoajoa, 11:20-18:41 linjalla ja 20:50-23:35 linjalla. Ei mikään lyhyt päivä.

----------


## Jaajo

> Ei kylläkään. Esimerkiksi Pohjolan Liikenteen Yutongeilla ajetaan paljon enemmän kuin vastaavanikäisillä dieselbusseilla. Jos latausmahdollisuus on jossain päätepysäkillä tai terminaaleissa, ei sähköbussin tarvitse periaatteessa ollenkaan tulla varikolle.


Tämä on oikein. Sähköbusseille suunnitellaan niin paljon kilometrejä kuin se on vaan mahdollista. Linjat on mahdollisesti voitettu siten, että dieselbusseilla voisi ajaa enemmänkin, mutta koska sähköllä ajetut kilometrit ovat halvempia, niin niitä käytetään. Pantografi busseille taas täytyy suunnitella latausaikaa siihen päätyyn, missä lataus on mahdollinen. Talvella sähköbusseilla ei pääse samoja kilometrejä kuin kesällä ja jos tulee jokin lumimyrsky niin pantografia ei voi kääntää saman tien takaisin vaan pitää jäädä lataukseen, jos se on siihen kohtaan suunniteltu. Samoin on myös akkubusseissa, jos lataus on mahdollinen päätepysäkillä ja se on sinne tiettyyn aikaan sinne suunniteltu.

----------


## j-lu

> Ei niiden täydy tulla hirveästi varikolle vaikka ei olisikaan latausmahdollisuutta matkan varrella. Bussitutkan perusteella PL148 (12-metrinen Yutong) on ajanut eilen 443km linjalla + noin. 20km siirtoajon Taasjärveltä Itikseen + siirtoajot varikolta/varikolle. Tämä on siis ollut linjoilla, joiden reitit kulkevat melkein pelkästään 60km/h ja 80km/h teillä. Ymmärtääkseni sähköbussin kulutus on pienimmillään, kun nopeus on mahdollisimman alhainen. Pysähdykset eivät juuri kuluta energiaa, jos noin 80% jarrutusenergiasta saadaan otettua talteen. Reitit eivät siis erityisen helppoja kulutuksen kannalta. Pisin tauko oli noin kaksi tuntia jolloin bussin olisi voinut ajaa varikolle puoleksi tunniksi latautumaan. Ennen kahden tunnin taukoa bussilla oli kuitenkin jo 339km linja-ajoa ja n. 20km siirtoajoa takana, eli sen se on ainakin mennyt yhdellä latauksella.
> 
> Ja lisäyksenä: ajallisesti tuo oli: 5:53-9:53 linjalla, noin 30min siirtoajoa, 11:20-18:41 linjalla ja 20:50-23:35 linjalla. Ei mikään lyhyt päivä.


Ihan komea päivä. Kuinka vanha tuo PL148 on?

----------


## huusmik

> Ihan komea päivä. Kuinka vanha tuo PL148 on?


http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...pl146-157.html Tämän mukaan rekisteröity heinäkuussa 2021.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Ihan komea päivä. Kuinka vanha tuo PL148 on?


Tuolla päin jostain syystä liikkuu myös yksi PL:n ensimmäisistä Yutongeistakin. PL476 kulki tiistaina 403km linjalla + 20km siirtoajoa seuraavasti: 6:43-10:15 linjalla, 11:40-17:16 linjalla, noin 30min siirtoajoa ja 18:56-23:09 linjalla. PL476 on rekisteröity 10/2019. Muut samana vuonna tulleet Yutongit rekisteröitiin heinä-elokuussa ja niitä ennen ei ollut muuta kuin pikaladattavat Linkkerit, eli tämä on vanhimmasta päästä sähköbusseja, joita voidaan oikeasti verrata dieseleihin.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

Olen aiemmin kirjoittanut foorumilla kiinabussien vastaisia kommentteja perustuen lähinnä kokemuksiin e11:lla v. 2014 pyörineistä Ebuscoista ja BYD:istä. Vaikka olen edelleen sitä mieltä että kiinalaisia tuotteita pitäisi boikotoida, kyllä minunkin täytyy Yutongeilla ja uusilla BYD:eillä matkustaneena nyt sanoa, että ne on h*****in hyviä busseja, Yutongit erityisesti. Älyttömän mukavia ja hiljaisia, erityisesti jos kuljettaja on rautainen ammattilainen, joka osaa hillitä kaasujalkaansa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Olen aiemmin kirjoittanut foorumilla kiinabussien vastaisia kommentteja perustuen lähinnä kokemuksiin e11:lla v. 2014 pyörineistä Ebuscoista ja BYD:istä.


Ebuscolla on toimintaa Kiinassa, mutta itse yritys on alankomaalainen.

----------


## petteri

Vaihteeksi tuli sitten tänään vastaan linjalla 20 jääkylmä nivelbussi, jossa sisänäytöt eivät toimineet. Ulkolämpötila noin + 0,5 astetta, jolloin lisälämmitintä ei HSL:n ympäristönormien mukaan saa käyttää.

----------


## vristo

> Ulkolämpötila noin + 0,5 astetta, jolloin lisälämmitintä ei HSL:n ympäristönormien mukaan saa käyttää.


Sen pitäisi kuitenkin lämmittää ilmalämpöpumpuilla kun on plussa-asteita. Miksi ei tällä kertaa, sitä en tiedä.

----------


## kuukanko

Akkujen energiatiheys on kasvanut viime vuosina selvästi ja se näkyy kasvaneina toimintasäteinä. Täytyy olla aikamoinen maaseutu- tai motarilinja, että päästäisiin keskinopeuksiin joilla suosituimpien merkkien akut ei kestäisi koko päivää, paitsi ehkä kylmimmillä säillä.

Jos akkujen kehittyminen jatkuu, niin ehkä jossakin vaiheessa busseihin laitettavien akkujen massaa aletaan sitten pienentää, jolloin esim. matkustajamääriä ei tarvitsisi keinotekoisesti rajoittaa kokonaismassan pitämiseksi sallituissa rajoissa. Joillakin valmistajilla 13-metristen versioiden tekeminen taitaa myös tyssätä siihen, ettei ajoneuvon massa kestäisi isompaa matkustajamäärää (ilman kolmatta akselia).

----------


## canis lupus

Onko tosiaan Dieselit nyt muka roskaa? Pääkaupunkiseudulla ajaa vielä dieseleitä vm. 2020 Suburbaneita, Volvoja, Citeaa. Nekö kelpaavat jatkossa sitten vain ruuhkakalustoksi vaikka päästöt ovat kuitenkin mm. diesel Suburbanissa samaa luokkaa kuin upouudessa Yutongissa? Melkoista rahan ja ympäristön tuhlausta. Dieseleillä on pitkä elinkaari ja ympäristöystävällisintä olisi lopettaa vielä vuosiksi tuo sähkön suosiminen kilpailutuksissa asettamalla euro 6 diesel samalle viivalle pisteytyksissä. Pikkuhiljaa sähköön eikä kertalaakista

----------


## Säffleboy

> Onko tosiaan Dieselit nyt muka roskaa? Pääkaupunkiseudulla ajaa vielä dieseleitä vm. 2020 Suburbaneita, Volvoja, Citeaa. Nekö kelpaavat jatkossa sitten vain ruuhkakalustoksi vaikka päästöt ovat kuitenkin mm. diesel Suburbanissa samaa luokkaa kuin upouudessa Yutongissa? Melkoista rahan ja ympäristön tuhlausta. Dieseleillä on pitkä elinkaari ja ympäristöystävällisintä olisi lopettaa vielä vuosiksi tuo sähkön suosiminen kilpailutuksissa asettamalla euro 6 diesel samalle viivalle pisteytyksissä. Pikkuhiljaa sähköön eikä kertalaakista


 Dieselit ovat suoraan sanottuna herkkua.Suburbanit roskaa,Volvot herkkua kuten muutkin Dieselit.Syksyllä viimeiset Säffle-daamit poistetaan,ja tilalle tulee BYD B15 teli autoja.Eli koko Klovin- ja Roihupellon liikenne sähköistetään Elokuusta 2022 asti.Toisaalta se on hyvä asia että tulee uusia sähkötelejä toisinaan ei.Harrastajilla on eri näkökulmia tästä asiasta.Yutongit ovat tietääkseni sähköisiä,eikä mitään dieseleitä😄.

----------


## canis lupus

> Yutongit ovat tietääkseni sähköisiä,eikä mitään dieseleitä😄.


Siihen viittasinki että kokonaispäästöt valmistus mukaanlukien. Sähköt aiheuttavat niitä enemmän valmistusprosessissa, dieselit taas päinvastoin ajossa jos ajetaan elinkaarensa loppuun asti. Eli 50-50 tilanne molemmille, kumpikaan ei ole sen parempi lopulta. Kuitenkin hyvän diesel auton lemppaaminen romuksi 5-10 vuoden ikäisenä on jo ympäristörikos mielestäni

----------


## Säffleboy

> Siihen viittasinki että kokonaispäästöt valmistus mukaanlukien. Sähköt aiheuttavat niitä enemmän valmistusprosessissa, dieselit taas päinvastoin ajossa jos ajetaan elinkaarensa loppuun asti. Eli 50-50 tilanne molemmille, kumpikaan ei ole sen parempi lopulta. Kuitenkin hyvän diesel auton lemppaaminen romuksi 5-10 vuoden ikäisenä on jo ympäristörikos mielestäni


Jaahas,en sitä itse huomannut mutta,totta kai se Yutongin valmistus tuottaa päästöjä kun Kiinalaiset valmistavat sen kivihiilellä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Eikö Yutongin teliä saa enään tolla "MAN"in kyttyrällä? Kun on nykyään samanlainen kuin Yutong E12:ssa

----------

